# Inspirata Reverb from Inspired Acoustics!



## Allen Constantine (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey friends and colleagues!

I hope all is well with you during these times!

I just saw this and wanted to reach out so that you'll get a copy of the Lite edition while it's available!

Sign up and follow the instructions!





__





INSPIRATA | Inspired Acoustics







inspiredacoustics.com


----------



## Oliver (Dec 10, 2020)

one of the best trailers i have seen (ehm...heard) a looooong time! Congratulations! 

Seems like a great reverb...unfortunatley a bit out of my budget...


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 10, 2020)

Oliver said:


> one of the best trailers i have seen (ehm...heard) a looooong time! Congratulations!
> 
> Seems like a great reverb...unfortunatley a bit out of my budget...



It wasn't developed by me whatsoever, I just wanted to share this as I found the information! 

It seems like a nice reverb, downloading now, although I am not sure that the trial version will give you a full access to all the features they have! 

I'll post once I get the hang of it! Make sure to register your email and receive the Lite edition!


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 10, 2020)

uhm... just tried to get the light version to check out. sadly the downloader will always download the mac version of the plugin on windows. servers seem to be overloaded aswell since download took ages.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 10, 2020)

MarcelM said:


> uhm... just tried to get the light version to check out. sadly the downloader will always download the mac version of the plugin on windows. servers seem to be overloaded aswell since download took ages.



Same here! Cannot grab the windows setup! And the Roompack took 1 hour to download! 

Maybe servers are overloaded, exactly!


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 10, 2020)

yah, servers are overloaded for sure but that has nothing to do that it downloads the wrong package.

i was also wondering why the lite version is that big. i mean like 8 gigabyte for a few rooms?


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 10, 2020)

Not interested because of price and iLok, but man... that is a fantastic trailer!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 10, 2020)

Or maybe they've forgot to add the Win installer, LOL!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 10, 2020)

MarcelM said:


> yah, servers are overloaded for sure but that has nothing to do that it downloads the wrong package.
> 
> i was also wondering why the lite version is that big. i mean like 8 gigabyte for a few rooms?



As for the personal and professional edition 135GB! That's crazy! 

But the question is: Why didn't they included the full version as a 30 day trial! At least we could know what we are buying and how the full version works out!


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 10, 2020)

AllenConstantine said:


> Or maybe they've forgot to add the Win installer, LOL!



havent seen any option to do this. also it wouldnt make much sense since we use the downloader on windows.

and 135 gb for full? really crazy...

edit: oh! you mean they forgot it... yeah probably


----------



## JyTy (Dec 10, 2020)

Same issue here... no windows installer


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 10, 2020)

MarcelM said:


> havent seen any option to do this. also it wouldnt make much sense since we use the downloader on windows.
> 
> and 135 gb for full? really crazy...
> 
> edit: oh! you mean they forgot it... yeah probably




INSPIRATA ships with a growing content library of 37 sampled spaces at unprecedented spatial resolution to match even the most demanding applications. The true-to-life sampling of the acoustic spaces, ranging from renowned concert halls to magnificent cathedrals and even ordinary rooms results in a library of approximately 135 GB of data for accurate sound reproduction. The Lite version of INSPIRATA ships with the same amount of spaces at a reduced data size of 9 GB only.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 10, 2020)

*INSPIRATA Lite Giveaway*
*Every new reverb that comes to market claims it is the new standard. We won't say that INSPIRATA is the new standard in reverbs - because you will.*
To show you how confident we are, we are giving away the $199 version of INSPIRATA for FREE! You may think we're out of our minds since a normal giveaway would only be for a few licenses for some winners drawn from a giant list. Not this time! Today, everyone is a winner.
After 15 years of dedicated research, we are confident that you will like INSPIRATA as much as we do. And we are also confident that you will eventually decide to support us by upgrading to one of our larger and more expansive editions - at a reduced price. We believe INSPIRATA will change how you think of a reverb and how you use a reverb.



Access your FREE INSPIRATA Lite​



*Hurry, the registration link will soon expire.*


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 10, 2020)

I tried redownloading the Lite Edition but it seems that they have totally forgot about the Win installer, as the Size of it is 143MB, and only the .pkg is 139MB!


----------



## muk (Dec 10, 2020)

MarcelM said:


> and 135 gb for full? really crazy...



It is a lot. A single room pack for VSL's MIR is around 3 to 4 gb. If you multiply this by 37, your in the ballpark of Inspirata. Seems like the needed disk space is comparable to MIR, it just has many more rooms.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 10, 2020)

Well, not a great start if you ask me! We can't even test the freakin product! LOL


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 10, 2020)

seems they changed something.

had to login again and now it trys download like 680mb.

no need to complain about something free, and maybe its even worth a purchase. it does look promising from the videos.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Dec 10, 2020)

MarcelM said:


> no need to complain about something free,



Completely agree and tbh can't wait to check that one. But no windows installer for me as well.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 10, 2020)

Are the impulse responses proprietary?


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 10, 2020)

Their servers are down at the moment! It seems that nobody can try it out today! Maybe tomorrow???


----------



## el-bo (Dec 10, 2020)

AllenConstantine said:


> Their servers are down at the moment! It seems that nobody can try it out today! Maybe tomorrow???



Good to know! Thanks


----------



## Rob (Dec 10, 2020)

I succeeded downloading, but get a setup file with a .tmp extension. Can't do nothing with it (I'm on win)


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 10, 2020)

servers are not down. they are just very slow.


----------



## clisma (Dec 10, 2020)

Download was fine over here, as was installation, smooth. But... the AU crashes Logic validation repeatedly. So far, it really is all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## MonsieurBasile (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm getting a "this application cannot be opened" on my mac when trying to open their portal, so not working for me either.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 10, 2020)

Earlier, the files wouldn't download for me - the time expired just kept racking up. Went back to try again, and the downloader needed to be updated. However, the update reports an error, and requests a restart. now I'm just locked in this repetitive update/restart cycle. 

And then there's the fact that it might not even validate in Logic. 

Hopefully it gets sorted soon.


----------



## jamieboo (Dec 10, 2020)

Rob said:


> I succeeded downloading, but get a setup file with a .tmp extension. Can't do nothing with it (I'm on win)


Same here.
Tried several times throughout the day and always the same.
I'm sure they'll get it sorted at some point.


----------



## Toecutter (Dec 10, 2020)

The sound sources limitation is a HUGE letdown! Even the expensive Professional edition only allows 16 sound sources. How are we supposed to position a whole orchestra with this? Unlimited sound sources in all editions should be the norm, like MIR Pro and VSS.


----------



## Rob (Dec 10, 2020)

jamieboo said:


> Same here.
> Tried several times throughout the day and always the same.
> I'm sure they'll get it sorted at some point.


thanks for confirming. Not that I'm really in need of a new reverb, but I want to see what's special in this one...


----------



## Mark Elba (Dec 10, 2020)

MonsieurBasile said:


> I'm getting a "this application cannot be opened" on my mac when trying to open their portal, so not working for me either.


Same here on macOS Catalina 10.15.7, when trying to open Inspired Acoustics Connect (v1.0.3). :(


----------



## MonsieurBasile (Dec 10, 2020)

Mark Elba said:


> Same here on macOS Catalina 10.15.7, when trying to open Inspired Acoustics Connect (v1.0.3). :(


I've found a workaround for that. You gotta right click on the download and open with "The unarchiver" rather than the default one because of permission restrictions on Mac. But even with that it doesn't want to download anything inside the application. Still at 0% after a half an hour. So might as well just wait it out till they fix the whole process.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 10, 2020)

Dirtgrain said:


> Are the impulse responses proprietary?



I haven't installed it yet, but the IR files are *.room rather than *.wav

IR file names are numbers rather than descriptive titles. 6552945.room


----------



## CT (Dec 10, 2020)

Well I was intrigued by this but I guess it's not off to the strongest start.


----------



## robgb (Dec 10, 2020)

It took forever to download, said it was 100% completed, but when I went to the folder it was empty. Say what? I'm trying to download again, but it's taking forever. Clearly their servers are overwhelmed.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi I also posted this question in the other inspirata thread but all I’m hearing is crickets 🦗 
So I’ll try again,I grabbed this freebie blindly ,not really understanding what this is.
Yes I’m a bargain-whore,lol 
So am I understanding this correctly the lite & the personal editions only allow you to place & position 2 sources in an space via IR’s?
Also would people generally use this on 1 or 2 specific sources and other reverbs for additional sources(instruments)?

Also how do you access the store to find pricing and upgrade options? i don’t see it on the InspiredAcoustics site.

Thanks


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 10, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Hi I also posted this question in the other inspirata thread but all I’m hearing is crickets 🦗
> So I’ll try again,I grabbed this freebie blindly ,not really understanding what this is.
> Yes I’m a bargain-whore,lol
> So am I understanding this correctly the lite & the personal editions only allow you to place & position 2 sources in an space via IR’s?
> ...



According to Pro-Tools-Expert (posted today):

"Lite - 2 Channel Stereo, 2 sound sources
Personal Editions - 2 channel Stereo, 8 sound sources "









Inspired Acoustics Inspirata Reverb - Everything You Need To Know | Production Expert


Inspirata is a new reverb which takes a new approach. The headlines on this “reverb workstation” are surprising, particularly the download size of 135Gb! Our first thoughts were that for a data payload of that size this thing better sound pretty special. When we heard it we found that it does.




www.pro-tools-expert.com


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Dec 10, 2020)

I think they need to clearly state if it is 2 or 8 sound sources.





INSPIRATA | Inspired Acoustics







www.inspiredacoustics.com




If the latter then I might be interested. And yes, we have the whole 2021 to download those damn 135GB!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 10, 2020)

Can't download here on Mac. Zero progress after 2 hours. Try again later after the servers cool down.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm still reluctant to install this. Are there any particularly interesting or outstanding spaces in the Lite edition?...

This part looks interesting: "The reverb includes an element of time variance so it doesn’t suffer the lack of variation standard convolution reverbs are known for." (Pro-Tools-Expert)


----------



## robgb (Dec 10, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> Can't download here on Mac. Zero progress after 2 hours. Try again later after the servers cool down.


My download has been going for two hours and is at 50%. A 600 mb download usually takes about thirty seconds or so. This is pretty ridiculous. If you're going to give something away, you have to assume that the servers will be super busy.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 10, 2020)

I didn't notice the chart at the bottom of the page comparing edition features before (assuming they didn't add it since I last looked). For the Lite edition, "Distance of sound source and listener" is limited to "two discrete positions" and it does not include "Free positioning of the sound sources and the listener". "Maximum number of sound sources" is two. Does include "Rotation of listener perspective" and "Width" control. Does not include "In-depth Control for Early reflections, Late reflections and Envelope effect".






INSPIRATA | Inspired Acoustics







www.inspiredacoustics.com


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 10, 2020)

Do I understand correctly that the Lite edition is free, but gets you an $80 discount on either the Personal or Professional edition?

Also, do I understand correctly that the statements I saw somewhere (maybe in an announcement email) about giving away the $199 edition for a limited time are false? And that what they are actually giving away is this Lite edition?


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 10, 2020)

so i managed to download and install the installer on windows. i only got the amsterdam hall yet and maybe my ears are fatigued a little because its late here in germany, but this thing sounds awesome to me!


----------



## Geocranium (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm not sure how scientific this is, but I took a sketch I made with CSS and put it through three reverbs, using them as a final "sweetener." The first one is no reverb, just the CSS mics. The next three are three different reverbs that I have: Seventh Heaven, QL Spaces, and this one. I tried to match the general time of the reverb to the free one from Inspired Acoustics. Have a listen and see which one sounds best.


----------



## Mark Elba (Dec 10, 2020)

Geocranium said:


> [....] The first one is no reverb, just the CSS mics. The next three are three different reverbs that I have: Seventh Heaven, QL Spaces, and this one. [...]


Thank you for making this! Here's my opinion:

2: Washy and blurry. Dislike!
3: Great room, nice depth, with clarity! Likey! 
4: Also very nice depth and room feel, perhaps with almost too much liveliness.

My favorite is 3, the QL Spaces one.


----------



## CT (Dec 10, 2020)

Hmm. Unfortunately the sound of CSS itself is very unappealing to me, but the reverb'd examples all feel rather comparable. The last one is maybe a little more "invisible," (in the upper frequencies) but I only listened once.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 10, 2020)

My thoughts go with Spaces on this!

Is it QL Spaces or Spaces II?


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 10, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Not interested because of price and iLok, but man... that is a fantastic trailer!


The Personal version is only 119 and you can use the iLok Cloud, which doesn't require a dongle 😁

Also I'm a terrible influence


----------



## Piotrek K. (Dec 10, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> Also, do I understand correctly that the statements I saw somewhere (maybe in an announcement email) about giving away the $199 edition for a limited time are false?



We don't know how much lite edition will cost after introductory period because it is not available to buy. Current prices suggest something like 70 bucks, but no one said that: 
a) current prices are final and not just intro prices
b) upgrade price for owners of lite is final and forever the same
c) enjoy FREE product and 70$ less for upgrade
d) I still wasn't able to download it ;(


----------



## Csaba (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi.

Thanks for your interest, this is Csaba here from Inspired Acoustics. I just wanted to assure that we are aware of temporary slowdowns in the download and working on it to add more servers and ensure nobody is missing the giveaway. The download demand is pretty high, but the servers kept working since launch without interruptions.

Also for those not seeing the Windows installers in the Inspirata Lite folder, please restart IA Connect and click on the resync button of Inspirata Lite and then on the start download button which will ensure all files are properly downloaded.

We will shortly publish a trial version of the Pro Version, too, with all the room data. These downloads have dedicated servers different from the Lite versions so that download speeds will be independent of the speeds you experienced with the Lite version.

The 9 GB room data in Inspirata Lite contains all the same 37 rooms as the initial pack in the Pro version, just less positioning options available.

If you have any questions, drop us an email to support at inspiredacoustics.com if the form is too busy to respond at any time.

Best regards,
Csaba


----------



## Csaba (Dec 11, 2020)

Piotrek K. said:


> We don't know how much lite edition will cost after introductory period because it is not available to buy. Current prices suggest something like 70 bucks, but no one said that:
> a) current prices are final and not just intro prices
> b) upgrade price for owners of lite is final and forever the same
> c) enjoy FREE product and 70$ less for upgrade
> d) I still wasn't able to download it ;(


Hi! The Lite version is not offered now because it is in giveaway. It will have an MSRP of $199.


----------



## gst98 (Dec 11, 2020)

Csaba said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thanks for your interest, this is Csaba here from Inspired Acoustics. I just wanted to assure that we are aware of temporary slowdowns in the download and working on it to add more servers and ensure nobody is missing the giveaway. The download demand is pretty high, but the servers kept working since launch without interruptions.
> 
> ...



Is there a fix to the Mac downloader? I am unable to open the application even afte changing permissions.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 11, 2020)

If you have the account ready, IA Connect installed, is there any period in with you have to download/activate ? I am not sure about the i-lok account activation, I was not asked for that now but the IA connect always shows "preparing", it has not even started downloading. I am wondering if I have missed something in the (cumbersome....) process....


----------



## tf-drone (Dec 11, 2020)

Hmmm,

Installer is updated, but still downloads "only" a pkg file and an unsuable .exe.tmp. Syncing and re-downloading yields nothing.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 11, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> The Personal version is only 119 and you can use the iLok Cloud, which doesn't require a dongle 😁
> 
> Also I'm a terrible influence



Cloud or dongle doesn't matter to me, and 100+ is still way more than I'm willing to spend on a reverb. So don't worry about you influence, my wallet is safe :D.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 11, 2020)

I wonder if anybody has succeeded in downloading and activating this thing so far ?


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 11, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> I wonder if anybody has succeeded in downloading and activating this thing so far ?



yes,i did it. you can also restart your downloader because there has been an update for the downloader app. might help.


----------



## axb312 (Dec 11, 2020)

I donno how to install this thing. Downloaded the lite version via their downloader. No idea where the VST2 or VST3 file is. 

On WIN 10.


----------



## tf-drone (Dec 11, 2020)

axb312 said:


> I donno how to install this thing. Downloaded the lite version via their downloader. No idea where the VST2 or VST3 file is.
> 
> On WIN 10.


It seems that the installer downloads an installation program.


----------



## axb312 (Dec 11, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> It seems that the installer downloads an installation program.



Downloading again with the updated installer now. No idea why they had to make this so fucking convoluted?


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 11, 2020)

So apparently I got this running!

Man, so many crackles and pops and I am using a Ryzen 3900x with 64GB RAM, Saffire PRO 26 and I had to change the buffer size up to 1024 and I still get pops and crackles while I'm using it!

Here's a screenshot with a comparison between Spaces II and Inspirata Lite, that I find mostly useful to check out! Choose some long strings and decide if you like it or not!

Still have to check out more of it but from the sound of it, I think it's great but I'm more inclined towards EW!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 11, 2020)

AllenConstantine said:


> So apparently I got this running!
> 
> Man, so many crackles and pops and I am using a Ryzen 3900x with 64GB RAM, Saffire PRO 26 and I had to change the 1024 and I still get pops and crackles while I'm using it!
> 
> ...



Of course these are different rooms but the Berliner has 2.06s and Northwest Hall has 2.6s. I dialed down the wet signal from EW as you can see in the picture!


----------



## Firstfewbars (Dec 11, 2020)

I have just installed INSPIRATA and I got a "crashed Validation" message for the AU plugin.
I´m on Logic 10.4.7 and High Sierra. Btw, the Room pack Lite is 8.01 gig big and...empty.
No files in the downloaded map. Strange. Have to download again.


----------



## Geocranium (Dec 11, 2020)

AllenConstantine said:


> My thoughts go with Spaces on this!
> 
> Is it QL Spaces or Spaces II?



Spaces I. It's the northwest concert hall. I'm a sucker for Benaroya because I've been to the Seattle Symphony so many times.


----------



## Csaba (Dec 11, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Installer is updated, but still downloads "only" a pkg file and an unsuable .exe.tmp. Syncing and re-downloading yields nothing.


Please submit a support ticket or send a mail to support at inspiredacoustics.com with more info on what you are doing and what is happening, and we'll help there.


----------



## Csaba (Dec 11, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Downloading again with the updated installer now. No idea why they had to make this so fucking convoluted?


Actually its pretty easy, but I got the pun.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 11, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Cloud or dongle doesn't matter to me, and 100+ is still way more than I'm willing to spend on a reverb. So don't worry about you influence, my wallet is safe :D.


I'm curious why the aversion to iLok then?


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 11, 2020)

Csaba said:


> Hi! The Lite version is not offered now because it is in giveaway. It will have an MSRP of $199.


So the MSRP of the Lite version is the same as the Personal version?!?!? Or is $199 for the Personal version an introductory price?

And is $599 for the Professional version also an introductory price?


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 11, 2020)

@Csaba Can you let us know why there are so many crackles and pops present when using it? 

Performance PC here!


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 11, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> No idea why they had to make this so fucking convoluted?



Best pun in a while!


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 11, 2020)

AllenConstantine said:


> @Csaba Can you let us know why there are so many crackles and pops present when using it?
> 
> Performance PC here!



running on a ryzen 3600 system and i didnt have any crackles or pops at 512 buffer size.

do you run high perfomance power plan with latest chipset drivers and maybe even turned amd cool and quiet off in bios? also disabling c-states, smt and turbo can help on a ryzen system and is also recommended by steinberg.


----------



## jamieboo (Dec 11, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Installer is updated, but still downloads "only" a pkg file and an unsuable .exe.tmp. Syncing and re-downloading yields nothing.



Yep, same.
Been trying since yesterday. Either download sticks at 0%, or it does slowly download. But even then, when the download has completed, all I have in the folder are:


~syncthing~inspirata-lite-v1.0.3-setup.pkg.tmp
~syncthing~inspirata-lite-v1.0.4-setup.exe.tmp


Just teething problems I'm sure.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 11, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> I'm curious why the aversion to iLok then?



We've had so many rant threads about iLok, eLicenser etc., and I've contributed to a couple of them. Feel free to read up on my/our reasons there. Many people here are getting sick of us anti-DRM-ers derailing so many threads that way, I don't want to be the one starting it again here.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 11, 2020)

MarcelM said:


> running on a ryzen 3600 system and i didnt have any crackles or pops at 512 buffer size.
> 
> do you run high perfomance power plan with latest chipset drivers and maybe even turned amd cool and quiet off in bios? also disabling c-states, smt and turbo can help on a ryzen system and is also recommended by steinberg.



Running the AMD high performance power plan with the latest chipset drivers. 

Why would I turn off the cool&quiet, turbo and c-states? Why would that be a choice, lowering the performance of the PC so that steinberg can work? It's absurd if they thought about this?!?


----------



## Toecutter (Dec 11, 2020)

@Csaba thanks for sticking around. I sent an email and got no response.

I'm trying to understand how to work with the very limited number of sound sources for orchestral work even in the expensive Professional edition. 16 sources must be a typo?

In my opinion, 48 sound sources should be the bare minimum in all editions to position an orchestra, not only the Immersive edition. 

I don't want to group instruments, that defeats the purpose of the placement tool. I need individual control of all instruments. Reverbs like MIR Pro and VSS offer unlimited sources.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 11, 2020)

The entire online/site/download process is an unmitigated mess... probably wait till the end of the month and give it another go if some positive reviews show up. Nice thought and offer though.


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> @Csaba thanks for sticking around. I sent an email and got no response.
> 
> I'm trying to understand how to work with the very limited number of sound sources for orchestral work even in the expensive Professional edition. 16 sources must be a typo?
> 
> ...



@Csaba I cannot agree with this more. When there are alternatives like MIR and VSS that are in some cases significantly cheaper and offer all sorts of microphone options, and unlimited sound positions, it doesn't matter how good your software sounds, or how expansive your library of rooms are - the whole thing becomes unusable from both a technological and price standpoint.

For all transparency, I'm clearly in camp VSS.

VSS Lite - 1 room, 4 Microphone Setups, 150+ presets for virtual instruments, unlimited sound sources - CHF128 (Swiss franc).

VSS Pro - 9 rooms, 14 Microphone Setups, 150+ presets for virtual instruments, unlimited sound sources - CHF227 (Swiss franc).

INSPIRATA PRO - 37 rooms, no mic setups?, no presets for VI's, 16 sound sources - CHF594 (Swiss franc).

There's just a huge delta between your price and what we get for it.


----------



## Csaba (Dec 11, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> @Csaba thanks for sticking around. I sent an email and got no response.
> 
> I'm trying to understand how to work with the very limited number of sound sources for orchestral work even in the expensive Professional edition. 16 sources must be a typo?
> 
> ...


Hi! 16 is per plugin instance, not per project. If your computer can handle more sources, you can run it in different instances. I think you should try and see/hear: 16 sources seems to deliver quite well actually. We did a few large orchestral mixes consisting of 50+ tracks and we got great results even with less sources. I think it is most important to control how the mix sounds in the end. If that's the dealbreaker we can increase this limit, no worries, but hear it first, please. We'll get the pro trial up soon.


----------



## Csaba (Dec 11, 2020)

FireGS said:


> @Csaba I cannot agree with this more. When there are alternatives like MIR and VSS that are in some cases significantly cheaper and offer all sorts of microphone options, and unlimited sound positions, it doesn't matter how good your software sounds, or how expansive your library of rooms are - the whole thing becomes unusable from both a technological and price standpoint.
> 
> For all transparency, I'm clearly in camp VSS.
> 
> ...


I don't think so. I can't comment on pricing, though, but I think you will see and hear that INSPIRATA is very different from other existing offerings. Many things in INSPIRATA is smooth and limitless, so why picking just a few mic setups or positions, for example? Regarding these mic setups, you can probably assume INSPIRATA is offering unlimited variations. And there are presets, too, in INSPIRATA, but most likely you will find your own best sounding solution anyway. Regarding sound sources, you computer will not handle unlimited sources whatever system you have. There are practical limits of what you can achieve on a single user interface, also. I think there is no precedence in what INSPIRATA is capable of, and this was one of the reasons why we developed it. But since we are acoustics consultants, we listen. Feel free to send our team your additional feature requests or where you see we should improve INSPIRATA, and we will seriously consider it.


----------



## eqcollector (Dec 11, 2020)

Csaba said:


> Hi! 16 is per plugin instance, not per project. If your computer can handle more sources, you can run it in different instances. I think you should try and see/hear: 16 sources seems to deliver quite well actually. We did a few large orchestral mixes consisting of 50+ tracks and we got great results even with less sources. I think it is most important to control how the mix sounds in the end. If that's the dealbreaker we can increase this limit, no worries, but hear it first, please. We'll get the pro trial up soon.



Hello Csaba, thank you for your clarifications!
Regarding the Immersive version, I still can't find it on the website, will it be available soon and could you tell us the possible price for the ultimate version?

Thank you!


----------



## Csaba (Dec 11, 2020)

MarcelM said:


> running on a ryzen 3600 system and i didnt have any crackles or pops at 512 buffer size.
> 
> do you run high perfomance power plan with latest chipset drivers and maybe even turned amd cool and quiet off in bios? also disabling c-states, smt and turbo can help on a ryzen system and is also recommended by steinberg.


Marcel, please send us a support ticket. We checked it in almost every existing DAW but it might be the case that we missed something. We have thousands of downloads going on now, but we'll get back to you.


----------



## Csaba (Dec 11, 2020)

eqcollector said:


> Hello Csaba, thank you for your clarifications!
> Regarding the Immersive version, I still can't find it on the website, will it be available soon and could you tell us the possible price for the ultimate version?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes, we will shortly publish all the details about that. Stay tuned!


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

Csaba said:


> Hi! 16 is per plugin instance, not per project. If your computer can handle more sources, you can run it in different instances. I think you should try and see/hear: 16 sources seems to deliver quite well actually. We did a few large orchestral mixes consisting of 50+ tracks and we got great results even with less sources. I think it is most important to control how the mix sounds in the end. If that's the dealbreaker we can increase this limit, no worries, but hear it first, please. We'll get the pro trial up soon.



I don't understand this. So, in theory, we could place a single instance of INSPIRATA on a single instrument, say Trumpet 1, and then another instance for Trumpet 2? Doesn't the magic happen when these two instruments are placed together on the same instance? That's the point a few of us are making - if we can't have all of the instruments on the same instance, in the same room....


----------



## Toecutter (Dec 11, 2020)

Csaba said:


> Hi! 16 is per plugin instance, not per project. If your computer can handle more sources, you can run it in different instances. I think you should try and see/hear: 16 sources seems to deliver quite well actually. We did a few large orchestral mixes consisting of 50+ tracks and we got great results even with less sources. I think it is most important to control how the mix sounds in the end. If that's the dealbreaker we can increase this limit, no worries, but hear it first, please. We'll get the pro trial up soon.


Thanks for your response! Yes my computer can handle it, please remove the restriction for all editions other than Lite. Personal, Professional and Immersive should have unlimited sources in my opinion.

There's no need to add more instances and increase CPU. Please let all editions have at least 48 sources and no Routing Matrix restriction. I would immediately buy Personal edition if there were no restrictions since I don't work in surround. I can upgrade later to Professional when I need surround.


----------



## philippe goi (Dec 11, 2020)

I look forward to testing the lite version, still in download ...
A question , is it possible to open different INSPIRATA sessions in a project with different rooms?


----------



## clisma (Dec 11, 2020)

@Csaba 

Thanks for being here and answering questions! We always appreciate developers hanging around.

As mentioned above, I and at least one other Logic Pro user are seeing a problem with AU validation of Inspirata that prevents us from trying out the software. I'm a SPAT v3 user and have been looking for a great replacement ever since the latest update of SPAT became overkill for my needs. 

Any chance of getting the AU to validate in the immediate future? And I do not mean to sound rude or lazy, but I will not be contacting support over it.


----------



## Csaba (Dec 11, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> Thanks for your response! Yes my computer can handle it, please remove the restriction for all editions other than Lite. Personal, Professional and Immersive should have unlimited sources in my opinion.
> 
> There's no need to add more instances and increase CPU. Please let all editions have at least 48 sources and no Routing Matrix restriction. I would immediately buy Personal edition if there were no restrictions since I don't work in surround. I can upgrade later to Professional when I need surround.


I think the best next step would be for us to publish the professional's trial. I will keep you posted


----------



## Csaba (Dec 11, 2020)

philippe goi said:


> I look forward to testing the lite version, still in download ...
> A question , is it possible to open different INSPIRATA sessions in a project with different rooms?


Yes


----------



## philippe goi (Dec 11, 2020)

ok thanks


----------



## Csaba (Dec 11, 2020)

clisma said:


> @Csaba
> 
> Thanks for being here and answering questions! We always appreciate developers hanging around.
> 
> ...


The AU version works for us here, so it might help if you contact support. Fixing any of such early issues is top priority. As soon as we can find out what happens we'll make every effort to fix it asap.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 11, 2020)

Csaba said:


> Marcel, please send us a support ticket. We checked it in almost every existing DAW but it might be the case that we missed something. We have thousands of downloads going on now, but we'll get back to you.



i wasnt the one with a problem. on my system it runs fine. its a little cpu intensive, but i wont complain. sound of it is very nice. thx for the freebie btw!


----------



## clisma (Dec 11, 2020)

Csaba said:


> The AU version works for us here, so it might help if you contact support. Fixing any of such early issues is top priority. As soon as we can find out what happens we'll make every effort to fix it asap.


Against my better judgment, I've sent a report to support, including an attached crash log. By the way, it looks like the AU crashes validation when it is going through a render test with sample rate of 22050 Hz. Since I run my system at 48 kHz like everyone working professionally in Film/TV media, you might want to start looking there. Just noticed, so it wasn't in my support ticket.


----------



## robgb (Dec 11, 2020)

Finally got this thing downloaded and from what I can tell it's simply an impulse response player, just like several others out there. I have to say that after taking nearly a day to get it downloaded I'm underwhelmed.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Dec 11, 2020)

I am a fanboy of Virtual Sound Stage 2 and use it in every project, but it is only for placing and has no real reverb feature. Inspirata looks a lot like VSS 2, but with reverb. Looking forward to try it. 

When I use more than one instance of Inspirata, do I see the placements of the other instances like VSS 2 does?


----------



## Csaba (Dec 11, 2020)

robgb said:


> Finally got this thing downloaded and from what I can tell it's simply an impulse response player, just like several others out there. I have to say that after taking nearly a day to get it downloaded I'm underwhelmed.


Well, it's not an impulse player.


----------



## Csaba (Dec 11, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> I am a fanboy of Virtual Sound Stage 2 and use it in every project, but it is only for placing and has no real reverb feature. Inspirata looks a lot like VSS 2, but with reverb. Looking forward to try it.
> 
> When I use more than one instance of Inspirata, do I see the placements of the other instances like VSS 2 does?


Currently the instances do not communicate with each other. But we'll keep gathering most desired use cases and feature requests so we'll take note.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 11, 2020)

no worries, rob also compared once an entry orchestra with an highend one . no offense rob.


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> I am a fanboy of Virtual Sound Stage 2 and use it in every project, but it is only for placing and has no real reverb feature. Inspirata looks a lot like VSS 2, but with reverb.



True.



Csaba said:


> Currently the instances do not communicate with each other. But we'll keep gathering most desired use cases and feature requests so we'll take note.



I wonder how much there is to gain using this method of INSPIRATA with limited sound sources and independent instances which then leads to more CPU usage (imagine 48x instances) and where sounds do not combine and recreate reality OR using something like VSS which is super CPU light, can be inserted on every instrument, shared instance - the sounds combine for ER, and have the flexibility of running any reverb in the world for your tail verb. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I just don't see it.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 11, 2020)

did you try the demo? listen to it. to my ears it sounds fantastic. i compared it to spaces aswell and i do like the sound of inspirate more. its not harsh and dry instruments really sound like they would be sitting in the room. i just tested it again with some instruments from the kontakt factory library, and inspirate really does some magic to them.

not sure what other people are hearing here. iam listening on an audient id22 with dt 990 pro.


----------



## Toecutter (Dec 11, 2020)

Csaba said:


> I think the best next step would be for us to publish the professional's trial. I will keep you posted


While I appreciate the trial, 135GB of impulse responses won't change my opinion that IA shouldn't put basic functions behind a paywall, especially when they are present in MIR and VSS.

$599 for 16 sources, routing, ER, envelope and other basic controls won't make me switch from MIR. Different tiers for surround I can get but not basic stuff.


----------



## peladio (Dec 11, 2020)

So is this comparable to Vienna MIR? Probably more useful with dry sources I suppose..


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

MarcelM said:


> did you try the demo? listen to it. to my ears it sounds fantastic. i compared it to spaces aswell and i do like the sound of inspirate more. its not harsh and dry instruments really sound like they would be sitting in the room. i just tested it again with some instruments from the kontakt factory library, and inspirate really does some magic to them.
> 
> not sure what other people are hearing here. iam listening on an audient id22 with dt 990 pro.



I did try it. I did listen to it, sort of. I had to export a super dry mix, and do some crappy panning just to simulate what can be done in VSS, and it wasn't even close. 

I'm not saying it sounds bad, I'm saying that its not excelling as a virtual stage in the sense that it's being marketed as. If someone's going to use this to position virtual or live instruments on a stage then the software needs to be aware of all of the instruments playing to create a convincing and cohesive early reflection. The software needs to be able to be ran on each instrument - not just busses for realistic sonic stage placement.


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

As an example, here is a project that I've been working on. 38 instances, one room, and the software is aware of everything.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 11, 2020)

robgb said:


> Finally got this thing downloaded and from what I can tell it's simply an impulse response player, just like several others out there. I have to say that after taking nearly a day to get it downloaded I'm underwhelmed.



No built in help file or manual unless you go to the website. Definitely not a developer I would support.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 11, 2020)

FireGS said:


> As an example, here is a project that I've been working on. 38 instances, one room, and the software is aware of everything.



i know vss and didnt like it at all. from what i remember two years ago it also produced some phasing issues and it just puts ERs on instruments and does some panning. you can also do this with free tools. it doesnt put a reverb tail at all. i dont think you can really compare it to inspirata. maybe the new version of vss also has a build in reverb, not sure.


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

MarcelM said:


> i know vss and didnt like it at all. from what i remember two years ago it also produced some phasing issues and it just puts ERs on instruments and does some panning. you can also do this with free tools. it doesnt put a reverb tail at all. i dont think you can really compare it to inspirata. maybe the new version of vss also has a build in reverb, not sure.



I think you're missing a key point here. Reverb is a combination of a few things; the direct sound, the early reflections, and the tail. Stereo placement/stage placement is done with ER. Reverb tail is just a decaying tail, with very little magic needed. The hard part, the convincing part, is getting the instruments sitting together in a room - and that's all done in ER, not tail.

From parallax-audio's site: "Reverb tail is almost completely position independent, as it consists of higher order reflections. After a sound ray has been reflected by multiple surfaces, it’s initial starting point becomes less and less discernible. This is the reason why only using a single reverb tail for all instruments is a reasonable approximation."

I can use anything I want for tail verb, Altiverb, Spaces, my Bricasti M7 (using that), it doesn't make a giant difference, but panning and placing instruments in a room, which is what Inspirata is claiming it does, is the ER part.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 11, 2020)

no iam not missing anything. all the reverbs you mentionend put an ER aswell on the instrument. if you use spaces as a tail youre actually putting more early reflections on the instrument (you cannot disable ERs in spaces1).

vss is really not needed to put instruments in a space. you can do it with any reverb and and something like panagment for example. 

but whatever, i get your point. more sound sources should probably be an option, but i doubt you could really run like 40 instances of inspirata.


----------



## clisma (Dec 11, 2020)

VSS was a promising tool when it came out, but after using it for a while and trying my best with it, in the end, it always gave me a "tubey" (for lack of a better term) result once you added instrument upon instrument. I still tried using it from time to time for panning, without ER. But at that point, you can use a simple panning tool. I hope the new version, whenever it comes out (if), will have a better overall sound. I realize it's a taste issue as well.

I'm hoping Inspirata is better and more on par with a tool like SPAT, for which I also use my own reverb tail, so it only deals with ERs.


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

MarcelM said:


> no iam not missing anything. all the reverbs you mentionend put an ER aswell on the instrument. if you use spaces as a tail youre actually putting more early reflections on the instrument (you cannot disable ERs in spaces1).
> 
> vss is really not needed to put instruments in a space. you can do it with any reverb and and something like panagment for example.
> 
> but whatever, i get your point. more sound sources should probably be an option, but i doubt you could really run like 40 instances of inspirata.



OK, maybe Spaces was a bad example, but maybe it's Spaces II that can disable ER. Either way. Yes, with the rest of those, you have to disable ER, and simply use it as a tail. 

Of course VSS isn't NEEDED, but if you're dealing with a lot of dry instruments, or in my case, dry recordings, it certainly does help, and it does it better than simply panning. Panning doesn't take into account 3d space. VSS allows you to position audio left, right, forwards and backwards (depth), as well as height above stage (not that I've ever used that feature, but hey -- its there).

The next important part that I do believe you're missing is that when all of these audio sources are put together in the same virtual space, the ER that is produced is a complete ER of each instrument's sound waves bouncing around together, and then projected outward. That signal becomes the glue between the direct signal and the reverb tail that makes it all sound convincing. Panning, and standard reverbs with ER do not do this, and it's why MIR and VSS are special.

If your samples are already wet, then VSS and MIR make no sense to use, and can actually be a pain to use.

And I dunno, I am using a 3950x with 128GB RAM. I'm sure I COULD run that many instances, but I certainly don't want to. That's the point.


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

clisma said:


> VSS was a promising tool when it came out, but after using it for a while and trying my best with it, in the end, it always gave me a "tubey" (for lack of a better term) result once you added instrument upon instrument. I still tried using it from time to time for panning, without ER. But at that point, you can use a simple panning tool. I hope the new version, whenever it comes out (if), will have a better overall sound. I realize it's a taste issue as well.
> 
> I'm hoping Inspirata is better and more on par with a tool like SPAT, for which I also use my own reverb tail, so it only deals with ERs.



I can empathize with that. I had a lot of issues when I first tried to use it, and I'm still learning it, but I've gotten some great results from it, and now I use it all the time. VSS + Bricasti M7 = love.


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Dec 11, 2020)

Finally downloaded and testing it now alongside Spaces // from broad perspective.
I found close sounding presets on both (by ears) and trying A/B (by activating/deactivating dedicated SENDS). And it does sounds INTERESTING to say at least. Exactly a bit more alive - as many have mentioned. Then I have found ER / LATE buttons that could be engaged / disengaged - so I could hear separately Early & Late Reflections and oh boy I started to hear where the magic is coming from (though still too early say anything). However, anyone who was saying that this is yet another IR player (and claim to hear it) - screwed up badly in my opinion. Try for yourself and rotate listener slowly on the Basic window - by dragging the big arrow while having Inspirata in Insert fully wet.

More I am playing with it the more I become interested in positioning option in the Personal version - still confused if it does allow 2 or 8 sources.


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

Yury Tikhomirov said:


> Finally downloaded and testing it now alongside Spaces // from broad perspective.
> I found close sounding presets on both (by ears) and trying A/B (by activating/deactivating dedicated SENDS). And it does sounds INTERESTING to say at least. Exactly a bit more alive - as many have mentioned. Then I have found ER / LATE buttons that could be engaged / disengaged - so I could hear separately Early & Late Reflections and oh boy I started to hear where the magic is coming from (though still too early say anything). However, anyone who was saying that this is yet another IR player (and claim to hear it) - screwed up badly in my opinion. Try for yourself and rotate listener slowly on the Basic window - by dragging the big arrow while having Inspirata in Insert fully wet.
> 
> More I am playing with it the more I become interested in positioning option in the Personal version - still confused if it does allow 2 or 8 sources.



I think it's important to note that my criticisms are not based on the technology per se, and it's clearly not just another IR. It literally does the exact same thing as MIR, and VSS (minus reverb tail), but the supreme issue is that we can't have more than a few sources of audio, and we cannot link multiple instances.

That's the killer. If it could do that, then it suddenly, and miraculously, becomes a MIR killer, IMO.


If the tier structure was more like VSS, in that you had unlimited sound sources for all tiers, but perhaps way more limited choice of rooms, or output routing - Lite you get maybe 2-3 rooms, 48khz, stereo, Personal you get 5-8 rooms, 48khz, stereo, Professional 10-15 rooms, 96khz, 7.1.2, and Immersive all rooms, 384 kHz (I've never actually seen this as a standard yet?), up to 22.2, and ALL rooms being available for purchase/download no matter what version you have. That'd be a killer pricing structure and would sway a LOT of people.


----------



## robgb (Dec 11, 2020)

Csaba said:


> Well, it's not an impulse player.


They may not call it an impulse player, but it functions exactly like one. You have to download a "roompack," which are basically impulses. Their own proprietary version, apparently, but they serve the same purpose. And maybe the pro version is something amazing, but these lite version "rooms" don't sound any better than your average IR.


----------



## robgb (Dec 11, 2020)

MarcelM said:


> did you try the demo? listen to it. to my ears it sounds fantastic.


To each his own. I didn't find it to be special in any way. I'll stick with R4.


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 11, 2020)

FireGS said:


> I think it's important to note that my criticisms are not based on the technology per se, and it's clearly not just another IR. It literally does the exact same thing as MIR, and VSS (minus reverb tail), but the supreme issue is that we can't have more than a few sources of audio, and we cannot link multiple instances.
> 
> That's the killer. If it could do that, then it suddenly, and miraculously, becomes a MIR killer, IMO.



you mentioned altiverb before, and since i do not own it you could maybe compare it to inspirata. i guess altiverb has the amsterdam hall aswell, so use vss for ER and altiverb as a tail on a dry instrument. then do the same with just inspirata.

id place my bet on inspirata that it sounds better. maybe more alive or something. hard to describe.

i still agree on the sound sources though but maybe its really ment for sections? not sure.


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

MarcelM said:


> you mentioned altiverb before, and since i do not own it you could maybe compare it to inspirata. i guess altiverb has the amsterdam hall aswell, so use vss for ER and altiverb as a tail on a dry instrument. then do the same with just inspirata.
> 
> id place my bet on inspirata that it sounds better. maybe more alive or something. hard to describe.
> 
> i still agree on the sound sources though but maybe its really ment for sections? not sure.



Man, I can't do that. It's not comparing apples to apples. I cannot get 38 tracks to go into INSPIRATA. I max out at two. To get anywhere close, I have to pan every track and send it as a flat, dry signal, and theres no DEPTH to the sound, its all just dry sound layered on top. VSS puts depth into the ER from the direct signal itself, and that's what's missing here - limiting the audio sources means I have to send flat, no depth audio. It's not a comparison one can make with INSPIRATA as it is now. And based on that, no, it would not sound better.


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

robgb said:


> They may not call it an impulse player, but it functions exactly like one.



Yes and no. In theory, with versions that dont limit as many sources, it actually places the sources on a stage in 3d space, which convolution IR reverbs don't actually do. But we wouldn't be able to tell because we can't get anything but a stereo mix into the demo version


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Dec 11, 2020)

robgb said:


> To each his own. I didn't find it to be special in any way. I'll stick with R4.


I tend to trust my ears (I think as everyone else here) and they have just told me that it might sound better than average IR. 

And TBH I got best results till know by combining Inspirata ERs with R4 tails (ERs off). And to my ears it does sound better than Spaces //, Inspirata (ER+LR), Spaces // + R4 (basically doesn't make sense).
Will continue testing tomorrow..


----------



## Csaba (Dec 11, 2020)

FireGS said:


> Man, I can't do that. It's not comparing apples to apples. I cannot get 38 tracks to go into INSPIRATA. I max out at two. To get anywhere close, I have to pan every track and send it as a flat, dry signal, and theres no DEPTH to the sound, its all just dry sound layered on top. VSS puts depth into the ER from the direct signal itself, and that's what's missing here - limiting the audio sources means I have to send flat, no depth audio. It's not a comparison one can make with INSPIRATA as it is now. And based on that, no, it would not sound better.


Hi! There can be numerous uses, but a simple one is this. When you put INSPIRATA on a track as a mono insert, let's say, you'll get one sound source by default on stage. You can duplicate it to make actually two or even more sources on stage. But you position this source somewhere. Then you go to the next track and put INSPIRATA there, too. You select the same room or your saved preset from your first instance. Then you position your instrument to another location. Or two or even eight locations in parallel. The other usage type is to route all your sources into a single instance. In the present state of INSPIRATA your DAW will limit what you can do. But essentially, the source limitation is really no limitation, or maybe a slight inconvenience that you can mitigate. And who knows, maybe we'll implement some more features in there in the near future as we hear you.


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

Csaba said:


> Hi! There can be numerous uses, but a simple one is this. When you put INSPIRATA on a track as a mono insert, let's say, you'll get one sound source by default on stage. You can duplicate it to make actually two or even more sources on stage. But you position this source somewhere. Then you go to the next track and put INSPIRATA there, too. You select the same room or your saved preset from your first instance. Then you position your instrument to another location. Or two or even eight locations in parallel. The other usage type is to route all your sources into a single instance. In the present state of INSPIRATA your DAW will limit what you can do. But essentially, the source limitation is really no limitation, or maybe a slight inconvenience that you can mitigate. And who knows, maybe we'll implement some more features in there in the near future as we hear you.



Appreciate this response. I think it may be worth looking into how, in your first scenario, the two different, independent instances differ in sound, specifically ER as opposed to putting those two instruments on the same instance and placing them both on the same stage. My understanding of reverb, and sound, specifically dealing with ensembles, is that the magic sound we're all after comes from the intertwining of the sounds as they bounce around *together* to create a unique sound that bounces around for the ER and then that ER forms the tail. It may be a minute difference, but when we're all chasing perfection and trying to nail a sound that emulates real life - this is how real life works. By forcing us to put each instrument in its own instance, this intertwining of source sounds doesn't happen, and we end up with seperate layers of audio placed on top of each other and don't mix together to form the combined ER and tail. 

The second example, of routing a mixed stereo mix completely negates your technology of placing audio sources on a stage. It's almost like having a giant pair of speakers on a stage and recording that - which isn't realistic - no matter how wide you seperate those speakers. Sending a mix to INSPIRATA will have no stage depth. The strings will sound on the same sonic plane as the brass, and percussion.

Does this make sense to anyone else, or am I rambling?


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

As an example, using VSS, as a guide;

In your first scenario, if I had two violins, each on their own instance, it would look like this:








Those are basically two empty rooms with a single player in them, in their own little universes unknown to eachother. The sound produced in both of those rooms will be different because of where the player is sitting physically. We then take those two recordings and put them on top of eachother. That final mix will have a certain sound.

Ideally, it should be like this:





In this room, we have two players whose sound is bouncing around together. There is nothing further to mix, because this is the only recording. This mix will have a sound that is fundamentally different from the above example. Is it better or worse than the first? Who knows, but we do know that it will be different, and the first example is NOT how music is traditionally recorded -- for ensembles.

In your second example, if I had, say 38 audio tracks, and simply panned them left and right, and sent that mix to INSPIRATA as a single mix, what would happen is this:





Everything is on the same acoustic plane, and just panned left and right - no depth. Ideally, what we want to do is this:






But we can't do this because of the limitations of audio sources. To me, neither of your solutions address this core issue.

EDIT: And I guess my core point is that we already have tools at our disposal that are proven to do the job, and do it well, and in some cases much more cost-effectively than others. To be competitive with those products, this core issue has to be addressed.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 11, 2020)

I like this concept, and will try the demo. Not with large orchestral projects, but with a simple rock band arrangement.


----------



## eqcollector (Dec 11, 2020)

I tried the demo and LOVED the result!
It really sounds like Spaces, but with more life and I noticed that the halls with longer reverb time are having quite a realistic delay effect as if the sound is pulsing thru space until it completely vanishes which I haven't heard with all the other reverbs and solutions (including MIR and VSS) - at least not that clearly.

I think I'll buy the Pro version but just wanted to fully understand the workflow with Inspirata.
For example, in EW Spaces there are several/few different recorded positions of sections inside a room (Violins-Violas, Cellos-Basses, Low Brass, etc.) and when adding reverb for ex. to strings section, on the FX I'd add EW Spaces/Violins-Violas patch, etc.

Could you please tell me is Inspirata intended to be used this way, with the main difference compared with EW Spaces is that Inspirata is having a ton more options with positioning inside a hall/space together with all the additional tweaks that are possible? Kind of like a next level EW Spaces in almost every aspect, but not entirely something like MIR or VSS?

Appreciate your answers and support, *Csaba*!


----------



## pondinthestream (Dec 11, 2020)

Csaba said:


> Hi! There can be numerous uses, but a simple one is this. When you put INSPIRATA on a track as a mono insert, let's say, you'll get one sound source by default on stage. You can duplicate it to make actually two or even more sources on stage. But you position this source somewhere. Then you go to the next track and put INSPIRATA there, too. You select the same room or your saved preset from your first instance. Then you position your instrument to another location. Or two or even eight locations in parallel. The other usage type is to route all your sources into a single instance. In the present state of INSPIRATA your DAW will limit what you can do. But essentially, the source limitation is really no limitation, or maybe a slight inconvenience that you can mitigate. And who knows, maybe we'll implement some more features in there in the near future as we hear you.


Does the lite version allow positioning? If so , where are instructions. If not does the personal? How many sources?


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

pondinthestream said:


> Does the lite version allow positioning? If so , where are instructions. If not does the personal? How many sources?



It does not seem to. All you can do is rotate the audio around in 360 degrees.


----------



## Csaba (Dec 11, 2020)

When you mix two sources in one plugin instance and two sources in two plugin instances in the same configuration (settings, positioning, etc, all achievable with the automation and snapshots) you will get the same output except for time variance in INSPIRATA that adds a bit of natural randomness in both cases. So it is just a matter of how you like setting it up, in one or in more instances.


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

Csaba said:


> When you mix two sources in one plugin instance and two sources in two plugin instances in the same configuration (settings, positioning, etc, all achievable with the automation and snapshots) you will get the same output except for time variance in INSPIRATA that adds a bit of natural randomness in both cases. So it is just a matter of how you like setting it up, in one or in more instances.



My point is lost here - I understand that's how your plugin works, but that's not how real sound works. There would be a difference between those two versions in real life. Its why 3x solo trumpet samples never sound the same as a 3-person section. It's all in the way the three sounds interact with eachother and the space - not just the space, but I guess if it doens't make any difference in your plugin, then my whole point is moot.


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Dec 11, 2020)

FireGS said:


> And I guess my core point is that we already have tools at our disposal that are proven to do the job, and do it well, and in some cases much more cost-effectively than others. To be competitive with those products, this core issue has to be addressed.



I think you are not fully correct here. You are over-thinking the process that happens behind your tools. Do you think VSS create additional reflection between points eg. viola would be getting more reflections because of tuba?
Or may be you know that there is a way to configure material and surface reverberation characteristics of each source in VSS?
I don't think so.

Do you think that VSS consider each point as an absorption point? (like in reality room full of musicians will be absorbing a lot of waves)
I don't think so. And to be honest I don't think that any of the existing tools models absorption characteristics of musicians playing.

I don't have VSS myself (though I was demoing it), but compare the quality of ERs (for some ensembles placed into the center of scene) between both and tell us what you like more.

But again - honestly speaking I don't think that VSS is doing anything more than just *summing* reflections with decays and such from each source (considering direction, placement, shape of room, its ER and other acoustic characteristics).


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 11, 2020)

Csaba said:


> When you mix two sources in one plugin instance and two sources in two plugin instances in the same configuration (settings, positioning, etc, all achievable with the automation and snapshots) you will get the same output except for time variance in INSPIRATA that adds a bit of natural randomness in both cases. So it is just a matter of how you like setting it up, in one or in more instances.



I'm confused about time variance. Is it randomization, or is it non-randomly determined by modelling the effects of position and frequency? If time variance is randomization, which provides that "lively" but also potentially less "smooth" quality, is there an easy way to adjust the randomization/"liveliness"?

"In natural spaces, the reverberation time varies slightly location-by-location, and this is fully preserved in INSPIRATA."

"In real spaces, there is not only a spatial but also a frequency dependency of the reverberation time. Deep tones usually reverberate for a longer time while higher-pitched sounds fade away more promptly – due to, for example, the absorption of the sound of the air in large volumes. The frequency-dependent nature of the reverberation time directly affects the overall tonal footprint of your sound. By using intuitive controls for setting the reverberation time in a frequency-dependent nature or by tilting the controls to be more bass or treble-heavy, you can fine-tune how the space matches your mix"


----------



## Pianolando (Dec 11, 2020)

FireGS said:


> As an example, using VSS, as a guide;
> 
> In your first scenario, if I had two violins, each on their own instance, it would look like this:
> 
> ...



If you compare these two options in VSS (blindly), do they sound different? Is the program really accounting for the second violin affecting the sound of the first when they are in the same instance of the plug-in? 
It would be very cool to hear a comparison of two different instances vs two instruments in the same instance!


----------



## Dynamikemusic (Dec 11, 2020)

I can't get it to work because it won't pass the validation process in Logic Pro X. After entering the activation code (which is already added in iLok Manager obviously) I receive this message: The code redemption limit has been reached. Please press Cancel to enter a different code.

When I choose 'Sign In' this message follows: You don't have any licenses in your account, or none of the licenses there have activations available. If you have an iLok USB device with a license activated on it, please plug it in now. You do not have any pending deliveries for the license(s) you need to authorize the software. To enter an activation code, press the "Enter a Code" button. You may need to visit the Inspired Acoustics web site to get a license deposited to your account.

License Activation Locations is also empty on both sides.


What is this?! A support ticket has been sent, but I can imagine they've already received a lot of them due to all the failures, errors, slow server etc. To be honest, I was very excited about this free tool but for a first impression of Inspired Acoustics / Inspirata this isn't going very well. Must be one of the worst probably in a while, for me at least.


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

Yury Tikhomirov said:


> I think you are not fully correct here. You are over-thinking the process that happens behind your tools. Do you think VSS create additional reflection between points eg. viola would be getting more reflections because of tuba?
> Or may be you know that there is a way to configure material and surface reverberation characteristics of each source in VSS?
> I don't think so.
> 
> ...





Pianolando said:


> If you compare these two options in VSS (blindly), do they sound different? Is the program really accounting for the second violin affecting the sound of the first when they are in the same instance of the plug-in?
> It would be very cool to hear a comparison of two different instances vs two instruments in the same instance!



Let me back up here - I'm not saying VSS is doing any of that. I have no evidence that it does that, and nothing to support that claim. If I made that claim previously, I take it back. I do know that I said this should be what happens ideally. There *should* be a difference. I don't have MIR, so I don't know what goes into that modeling of spaces.

I guess I was hoping that this product, with its advanced modeling and stage positioning would have accounted for this, and it seems that it hasn't. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

But actually, my posts have two issues. The first is that a stereo panned sum mix to this plugin is not adequate, and doesn't do what VSS does. Now, hearing the replys from the dev, it seems like it will do exactly what VSS does, but you need to run a quite heavy instance on every single track. (350mb of ram for every track + additional CPU usage)


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Dec 11, 2020)

FireGS said:


> I guess I was hoping that this product, with its advanced modeling and stage positioning would have accounted for this, and it seems that it hasn't. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I agree that with stage positioning and decent amount of sources - it might potentially become too good to be true. But now I have hunch that there is real limit of 2 sources and lack of true positioning in Personal editions - at least I was not able to find out any screenshot or mentions that state otherwise.

Even in Documentaion - Stage placement seems to be under Fine-tune page that is exclusive to Professional and Immersive editions:





User's Manual / Fine tune page (Personal, Professional, Immersive) | Inspired Acoustics







www.inspiredacoustics.com





And if that's true then for me may be only Mir24 (or VSS3 in theory) might become a relief.


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

Yury Tikhomirov said:


> I agree that with stage positioning and decent amount of sources - it might potentially become too good to be true. But now I have hunch that there is real limit of 2 sources and lack of true positioning in Personal editions - at least I was not able to find out any screenshot or mentions that state otherwise.
> 
> Even in Documentaion - Stage placement seems to be under Fine-tune page that is exclusive to Professional and Immersive editions:
> 
> ...



That's 100% correct, it seems - and so as others have rightly pointed out, the Lite version is nothing more than another IR reverb plugin. It's missing the core feature of stage placement which is vital to the ER sound - my whole point. <3


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Dec 11, 2020)

FireGS said:


> That's 100% correct, it seems - and so as others have rightly pointed out, the Lite version is nothing more than another IR reverb plugin. It's missing the core feature of stage placement which is vital to the ER sound - my whole point. <3


I mean yes and no. Having only Spaces // - it has static snapshots of some on-stage placements in some selected places - that's it. On the other hand Inspirata have Direct/ER/LR decomposited and they seems to be not just static plain IRs - I mean there is really to settings for listener + 360 view. So it should be at least set of IRs plus some algo that make the smooth transition between them (or something like that - don't have a clue about the math or logic behind it)

If you have tried UAD hybrid reverbs such as Capitol Chambers Reverb or Ocean Ways studios - you should know that they are also based on IRs and yet still using computational algos. It is even implemented so everytime you make any changes - there is couple of second delay for plug-in to recalculate the model.


----------



## FireGS (Dec 11, 2020)

Yury Tikhomirov said:


> I mean yes and no. Having only Spaces // - it has static snapshots of some on-stage placements in some selected places - that's it. On the other hand Inspirata have Direct/ER/LR decomposited and they seems to be not just static plain IRs - I mean there is really to settings for listener + 360 view. So it should be at least set of IRs plus some algo that make the smooth transition between them (or something like that - don't have a clue about the math or logic behind it)
> 
> If you have tried UAD hybrid reverbs such as Capitol Chambers Reverb or Ocean Ways studios - you should know that they are also based on IRs and yet still using computational algos. It is even implemented so everytime you make any changes - there is couple of second delay for plug-in to recalculate the model.



I guess I mean that, functionally, its almost no different than any other IR reverb in that for our uses, we're traditionally not rotating the microphone in 360 for any reason. We're pointing it towards the stage and letting it sit. I can't think of a use case of being able to rotate the whole sound backwards, but maybe that's me. So if you remove that functionality from its intended use case, it's no different. It may be doing things under the hood differently, but if we can't really tell the difference, what's the difference?


----------



## pondinthestream (Dec 11, 2020)

Trying to understand with a simple example, someone walking from back to front of the space. Is the following correct? The Lite version will allow one person to do that in a fairly basic way, panned wherever. The personal version will allow two people, each at wherever on stage they are placed, mving forward and back with much greater realism in movement, but both moving in the same direction. Or can they move independently? And as they move can the listener also move?


----------



## grenzmord (Dec 12, 2020)

The download app stopped working completly now.
Please fix this, or, better for everybody, get rid of the app, kill it with fire and forget it ever existed, and just give us download links please?
Seriously, has there ever been a single person happy with these kind of download apps?
Just give us Downloads, Apps make everything worse, always, no exeptions, never even think about download apps again, delete it and maybe apologize for it, but stop trying to fix something so fundamentally broken and superfluous, every last single potential customer will thank you for it, absolutely no one will miss the app...


----------



## Markrs (Dec 12, 2020)

It is downloading fine for me and full internet speed I can go at. Took 25 mins to download everything, so it looks like the download rate issue is fixed.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Dec 12, 2020)

Finaly got it working and I really like what I hear. Amount of spaces is huge and the sound quality is superb, very clean, detailed and spacious, although it clearly needs a lot of CPU and RAM comparing to standard ir reverbs. Can't wait for trial version of the full thing, because the lite one is very limited in terms of control. But as a freebie it is really, really awesome plugin with really great selection of spaces.


----------



## Rob (Dec 12, 2020)

No way here (IT), it's 50Kb/s on average, maybe it's better for me to wait a week or so, then the majority of people will have done their downloads


----------



## muk (Dec 12, 2020)

Here are the results of a first quick test run with Inspirata today:

https://app.box.com/s/dyxv8dwx29e6ag1op6inb9108m5sdjwn

Each instrument has an instance of Inspirata on it. After that, I only applied some panning, nothing else. Oddly, Inspirata Lite seems to center any signal that is fed into it. So I had to apply the panning after the reverb - something I usually avoid. Other than that I like the clarity of the Inspirata examples compared to my current setup.

The program itself is resource intensive and seems not to be fully optimized yet. It froze my Cubase a few times randomly when working with it. Only a restart helped.

As the stage placement is part of the appeal for me, and that is not included in Inspirata Lite, I'll wait for the demo of the Pro version to investigate further.


----------



## muk (Dec 12, 2020)

In case you are wondering about the sub-par sterwo image in the Inspirata examples. Inspirata Lite puts everything in the center of the stage. As the stage placement isn't part of the Lite version you can't change that.

This severly limits the usefulness of Lite. In reality you can only use it to place a source in the center of the stage. Not, like I've done here, to place several instruments in the same room. I've done it to get a better sense of the Impulse Responses. And I must say some of them do sound really good. Looking forward to testing the Pro version with proper stage placement. The Lite version is really just a taster without too many real world applications due to the center panning.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 12, 2020)

Are they converted to mono in addition to being "centered"? Or is some stereo information retained?

Realistic 3D movement makes this a bit similar to DearVR Pro, which converts inputs to mono. Initially I thought Inspirata had an advantage in allowing multiple sound sources per instance (DearVR Pro is only one / instance), but if it there's no difference in the actual sound that's not much of an advantage (slight workflow improvement). Though iirc DearVR Pro can't rotate the listener.


----------



## muk (Dec 12, 2020)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Are they converted to mono in addition to being "centered"? Or is some stereo information retained?



I don't know whether it converts the input to mono. The output is a stereo signal that is centered. Lite lets you rotate the source around the vertical axis. That's the only part of stage placement that is available in Lite. This rotating sounds pretty good to me, so I hope the stage placement in Pro will too.


----------



## pondinthestream (Dec 14, 2020)

Just got locked out because I'lok cloud maintenance. No chance me buying the upgrade if I can't licensed to my computer. No chance at all I can't believe this is even a thing


----------



## Rob (Dec 14, 2020)

muk said:


> I don't know whether it converts the input to mono. The output is a stereo signal that is centered. Lite lets you rotate the source around the vertical axis. That's the only part of stage placement that is available in Lite. This rotating sounds pretty good to me, so I hope the stage placement in Pro will too.


Muk, I think the plugin defaults full wet, and the irs retain the direct signal of the emitters used in sampling. So, if you turn the dir/er/tail knob completely to the left what you're hearing is the original track passing through the direct ir. To get back some of the original stereo image you should use the v-shaped fader right below which balances the dry-wet signal. That's my understanding, I could be wrong though


----------



## muk (Dec 14, 2020)

Rob said:


> To get back some of the original stereo image you should use the v-shaped fader right below which balances the dry-wet signal. That's my understanding, I could be wrong though



Yes and no. As you write, blending in some dry signal gives you back some of its stereo image. But that's not how Inspirata is intended to be used. As per their documentation, Inspired Acoustics recommend to use Inspirata as an insert, 100% wet (as is the default setting). Instead of the dry/wet slider we should use direct/reverberant.

Using a percentage of the dry signal is a workaround to make Inspirata Lite behave like any other IR reverb. But even if used this way, in my opinion the reverberated part has too narrow a stereo image.

I'll attach two more files. The first one is with Inspirata Lite on the VSL flute. It's with the Berlin Phil impulse response. All other settings were left untouched and are Inspirata out of the box. The second one is the same VSL flute with my current reverb setup applied (using SP2016 for early reflections, and an impulse response for tail).

The Inspirata example to my ears is too narrow. There is no stereo width. In my opinion an audio signal, placed at the center of the stage and from the distance that is suggested here, should sound much wider. Lets assume you sit in the audience of the Berliner Philharmonie, in a seat at the center of the audience. Somebody stands in the center of the stage and claps her hands. You will hear the direct signal coming from the center, and some reverberant parts coming from the sides. Not with Inspirata Lite. What we hear there is the direct signal coming from the center, and then the reverberant parts coming from the center as well. At least to my ears that sounds not right and not natural.


----------



## kC_ (Dec 14, 2020)

took ages to download, installed OK, but seems pretty buggy, clunky, seems to make some weird phasey badly imaged effect and another thing to note is it doesnt work (lite version) at rates above 48khz
even though its a nice freebie from them, i uninstalled/deleted after spending 10 minutes with it.


----------



## Rob (Dec 14, 2020)

muk said:


> Yes and no. As you write, blending in some dry signal gives you back some of its stereo image. But that's not how Inspirata is intended to be used. As per their documentation, Inspired Acoustics recommend to use Inspirata as an insert, 100% wet (as is the default setting). Instead of the dry/wet slider we should use direct/reverberant.
> 
> Using a percentage of the dry signal is a workaround to make Inspirata Lite behave like any other IR reverb. But even if used this way, in my opinion the reverberated part has too narrow a stereo image.
> 
> ...


you're right, if the requirement is to have it full wet, it's too narrow. It can then be used as a send, if you like the impulses enough...


----------



## Piotrek K. (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm still enthusiastic towards testing full edition, but I'm kinda lost with what Inspirata team wants to achieve with this lite edition (outside of showing us really awesome impulse selection).

Inspirata Lite indeed does some odd things with panning / stereo image (panning knob in my DAW do nothing when I use it as an insert). It is also cpu / ram heavy, after adding 5 instances (one per instrument), my ram usage increased by 2GB and CPU by 20%. So there is no way to use instance per instrument on my PC (i7 9750H, 32GB RAM). For now it looks that 2 sources per instance in personal edition will still kill my PC :(


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 14, 2020)

FireGS said:


> [...] is that the magic sound we're all after comes from the intertwining of the sounds as they bounce around *together* to create a unique sound that bounces around for the ER and then that ER forms the tail.



It doesn't matter mathematically if the ERs are summed in the convolution plugin or afterwards. Of course only if the convolution plugin doesn't do any computation after the summing of the ERs, so if you're hearing a difference, that is because of this. If Inspirata doesn't (if only using ER without an tail), there is no difference.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 14, 2020)

Sorry, double post


----------



## muk (Dec 14, 2020)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> The signal is fully binauralized so it loses any sense of spatiality



Exactly. Inspirata Lite in its current form is not useable on real projects. It's okayish to give you a sense of the included impulse responses, nothing more. I'm not complaining as it was a free download. But charging 199$ for this after the intro period, as they wrote in the email? An absolute no-go.

If Lite is any indication for the stage placement in 'Pro', I've lost interest.


----------



## Consona (Dec 14, 2020)

Mixing, Post-Production, and Effects


General Virtual Studio Mixing and Mastering discussion. Discuss tips & techniques to make your mixes shine.




vi-control.net


----------



## FireGS (Dec 14, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> It doesn't matter mathematically if the ERs are summed in the convolution plugin or afterwards. Of course only if the convolution plugin doesn't do any computation after the summing of the ERs, so if you're hearing a difference, that is because of this. If Inspirata doesn't (if only using ER without an tail), there is no difference.



You're right. What I don't know for sure is whether or not VSS or MIR does anything to the summed sound. I'm somewhat thinking that it *IS*, which is why/how VSS is aware of all the tracks. It would make sense to me that it's doing something - and I'd like it to. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## keepitsimple (Dec 14, 2020)

Wow, after a 48 hours struggle from uninstalling to installing again to deleting download to starting over to pausing to restarting to deciding to uninstall again then install one more time to updating to the latest downloader version to downloading again........: 

I finally have everything installed in the lite version.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 14, 2020)

FireGS said:


> You're right. What I don't know for sure is whether or not VSS or MIR does anything to the summed sound. I'm somewhat thinking that it *IS*, which is why/how VSS is aware of all the tracks. It would make sense to me that it's doing something - and I'd like it to. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I don't imagine they do, because in MIR you can solo any of the tracks in your DAW and hear the individual instruments. So they must each be doing their own thing in a sense


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 14, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> It doesn't matter mathematically if the ERs are summed in the convolution plugin or afterwards. Of course only if the convolution plugin doesn't do any computation after the summing of the ERs, so if you're hearing a difference, that is because of this. If Inspirata doesn't (if only using ER without an tail), there is no difference.



Is this in fact how the physics work out? Summing the isolated ER at the end of the signal gives the same result as having the sound waves sum before producing the combined ER (only assuming that reflections off the bodies of instruments/players/etc. are ignored---but not ignoring the effects of sound waves coming from different spatial positions)?


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 14, 2020)

I think the problem in this thread is the expectation, more than the product. While the developer shares some responsibility for that, we couldn't have expected that they would provide us with the full featured and fully functional flagship product.......for free. And yes I understand that Lite is "supposed" to sell for over a hundred dollars but come on, this was very clearly a way for them to get their name out there and have us hear how their rooms sound as just a teaser. I haven't had a chance to play with it yet but it looks promising. We need to see this for what it is.

As for whether the sound is summed first and then the reverb is applied, or vice versa, or ER and distance effects individually then tail all together, or whatever else...i really don't care. How does it *sound*?

I do wish the professional version allowed more than 16 inputs though


----------



## muk (Dec 14, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> we couldn't have expected that they would provide us with the full featured and fully functional flagship product.......for free.



That's not the issue at all. Problem is, what they do share for free is compromised in a drastic way: every signal routed to Inspirata Lite is drastically narrowed and panned to the center. So if you use Lite, you have to apply stereo widening trickery afterwards to try to get a believable spatial sound. Not a good sign for a program that is supposed to handle stereo placement. Nor indeed for any reverb plugin at all.

The output signal being almost mono also undermines the purpose of the demo. How are you supposed to examine the quality of an impulse response if all you get to hear is an output that is collapsed almost to mono? Needless to say that you can not judge the stereo placement at all this way.

For me this renders Lite useless, both as a demo for the full product, and even more so as a functional tool. I'll wait and see what happens with the trial for 'Pro' that @Csaba mentioned. But Lite certainly didn't leave the best impression on me.


----------



## robgb (Dec 14, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> I think the problem in this thread is the expectation, more than the product. While the developer shares some responsibility for that, we couldn't have expected that they would provide us with the full featured and fully functional flagship product.......for free.


I don't think anyone is expecting this, but what they released is not very impressive to my mind, and does not compel me to want to shell out the big bucks for the pro version. While I appreciate anything free, I doubt I'll ever use it.


----------



## Rob (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm it seems one of the few that appreciate the tone of this impulses... even used as a send it does something to source that's special to me, lots of character. Love the Liszt Academy of Music's Hall.
A very nice gift from these guys.


----------



## pondinthestream (Dec 14, 2020)

Rob said:


> I'm it seems one of the few that appreciate the tone of this impulses... even used as a send it does something to source that's special to me, lots of character. Love the Liszt Academy of Music's Hall.
> A very nice gift from these guys.


sounds great to me and I like - even on the Lite version - the interface and the potential for smooth automation. As long as it extends ilok to computer and not just dongle or cloud as is the case now I will be very interested to upgrade. Number of sources is not a deal breaker for me


----------



## clisma (Dec 14, 2020)

Rob said:


> I'm it seems one of the few that appreciate the tone of this impulses... even used as a send it does something to source that's special to me, lots of character. Love the Liszt Academy of Music's Hall.
> A very nice gift from these guys.


I'll join you, Rob, actually. Not only that, but the Liszt Academy is also my favorite.

Having said that, it really, really needs to do better with the stereo image (widening it in the plugin creates an unpleasant if slight phasing effect) and definitely needs the positioning tool of the higher version.

But the existing instrument rotation is very effective and I like the resulting sound projection, so I remain hopeful that this could turn out to be a useful tool after all, at least for the other versions.


----------



## Rob (Dec 14, 2020)

Looks like when rendering the plugin gets muted every few seconds... a bitter surprise. Haven't seen that stated in the presentation, it's actually a demo


----------



## FireGS (Dec 14, 2020)

Rob said:


> Looks like when rendering the plugin gets muted every few seconds... a bitter surprise. Haven't seen that stated in the presentation, it's actually a demo



That's hilarious.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 14, 2020)

I just registered and have a couple of questions:

1--Can this go on an external SSD or is it better to keep on main system hard drive as it is a reverb plugin and not an instrument?

2--What is INSPIRATA Room Pack Lite?


----------



## tack (Dec 14, 2020)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Is this in fact how the physics work out?


Not in reality. Two sound sources reflecting off of surfaces will interact with each other. Whether or not this makes a difference to a plugin will vary by plugin. It's not necessarily the case that f(a+b) will be identical to f(a)+f(b) but some reverbs do behave this way. This is usually pretty hard to verify, because most reverbs introduce randomness, which thwarts a null test.


----------



## pondinthestream (Dec 14, 2020)

tack said:


> Not in reality. Two sound sources reflecting off of surfaces will interact with each other. Whether or not this makes a difference to a plugin will vary by plugin. It's not necessarily the case that f(a+b) will be identical to f(a)+f(b) but some reverbs do behave this way. This is usually pretty hard to verify, because most reverbs introduce randomness, which thwarts a null test.


do you know the mechanism for the interaction? Normally the physics representation is of waves passing through each other unchanged


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 14, 2020)

The downloader states that you need 15gb of storage to install the Lite version? Based on opinions expressed above, it seems like a waste of space..


----------



## Monkey Man (Dec 14, 2020)

Yup. I'm out.

Spent _way_ too much time on downloading alone without knowing the limitations of the Lite version. I'll simply put this down to another case of my being unnecessarily-sucked-in by an apparently-"pro" freebie.


----------



## aileero (Dec 14, 2020)

Alright so I bought the personal version of inspirata and even though there are far too many bugs and issues with the software and trying to download it, when actually using it I found it to be the best sounding reverb I've ever heard by far.

The personal version allows for two inputs which creates the stereo pair and you place them in the room. For example most piano sample libraries have the higher notes placed on the right side of the stereo image and the lower notes on the left, this means that I would put the input A where the left side of the piano is and vice versa. This would also mean that you would have an instance for either every instrument or every other instrument.

I created a cover of the song "Ideal and the Real" from Persona 5 Royal using inspirata exclusively here (I swear this isn't some elaborate plug to my music):


The cover uses the following sample libraries:
Joshua Bell Solo Violin
Cinematic Studio Strings
LASS 2.0

Sample Modeling Brass (These sound amazing with Inspirata)
Cinebrass (For short notes and some extra doubling, I honestly could've gotten away with using only sample modeling brass but I had already rendered the dry versions of the brass, in which some parts were left only for cinebrass)

Infinite Woodwinds (Used dry studio reverb setting)
Kontakt Factory Library (For woodwind shorts, used a script to create neighbor round robins)

Cineperc (Used the dennis sands mix, though I probably should've used the dry mics)
MODO Drum 

Before getting inspirata I actually fully mixed a version using seventh heaven and valhalla room which I will attach. Note that the version using seventh heaven has the drums mixed more prominently, I decided to make the drums more of a background element in the final version on youtube. Note that I spent far less time mixing the final version with inspirata because I was no longer fighting to get the dry samples to sound good together.


----------



## pondinthestream (Dec 14, 2020)

aileero said:


> Alright so I bought the personal version of inspirata and even though there are far too many bugs and issues with the software and trying to download it, when actually using it I found it to be the best sounding reverb I've ever heard by far.
> 
> The personal version allows for two inputs which creates the stereo pair and you place them in the room. For example most piano sample libraries have the higher notes placed on the right side of the stereo image and the lower notes on the left, this means that I would put the input A where the left side of the piano is and vice versa. This would also mean that you would have an instance for either every instrument or every other instrument.
> 
> ...



yeah that is sounding pretty good and very together. I love the sound of the freebie, just I want to be able to license to my computer not the cloud or a dongle. And a few things about automating movement as well I need to check
(and I totally hear you on the quicker workflow - that is very seductive indeed)
Nice track too - very lush and pro sound


----------



## Piotrek K. (Dec 15, 2020)

aileero said:


> The personal version allows for two inputs which creates the stereo pair and you place them in the room. For example most piano sample libraries have the higher notes placed on the right side of the stereo image and the lower notes on the left, this means that I would put the input A where the left side of the piano is and vice versa. This would also mean that you would have an instance for either every instrument or every other instrument.



So personal version allows you to freely position source on stage, but it's in reality one stereo source per instance? Can you maybe share a screenshot from Personal UI?


----------



## pondinthestream (Dec 15, 2020)

Piotrek K. said:


> So personal version allows you to freely position source on stage, but it's in reality one stereo source per instance? Can you maybe share a screenshot from Personal UI?


good question - I would like to know if I can move each of those sources independently ie automate one moving forward and one moving back (and the listener moving at the same time as well  )


----------



## Manaberry (Dec 15, 2020)

Rob said:


> Looks like when rendering the plugin gets muted every few seconds... a bitter surprise. Haven't seen that stated in the presentation, it's actually a demo


Does the regular playback work without "issues"?


----------



## aileero (Dec 15, 2020)

Here I have a screenshot of the personal version on the fine tune tab which isn't in the lite version:




In this case the left channel corresponds to input source A and the right channel corresponds to input source B. You can move the two sources independently and can have as many instances of Inspirata as you want open in one project file. This is what I meant by having an instance for every other instrument, for example you have one instance for 2 french horns, one of input a and the other on input b, assuming both french horns are in mono, which I would assume anyways considering the sound is coming out of one hole on the instrument.

Here I have the sound sources moving to automation:








Gyazo







gyazo.com





This would make me assume that you can automate where the voices are but FL Studio is kind of buggy when rendering inspirata and my computer isn't good enough to do an arm recording in real time so I can't show you a rendered example of this but it is theoretically possible to move the sources. Maybe this works better in other daws. I don't know if my computer isn't fast enough to change the reverb in real time or if Inspirata chooses to update where the sound sources are every second or so.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 15, 2020)

tack said:


> It's not necessarily the case that f(a+b) will be identical to f(a)+f(b) but some reverbs do behave this way.


Yes, but this is because of optimizations. A 'real' convolution is linear. So the result will mostly behave 'sufficiently linear' to the inputs of the reverb. If a vendor says that his convo reverb doesn't need all source to be in a single instance, that is in line with the mathematics. 








Linear time-invariant system - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## aileero (Dec 15, 2020)

If I were to be honest I think that they only real reason you would upgrade to professional or immersive would be to work on surround sound. Almost everything that you can do in professional you could do in personal.

Unlike a program like Virtual Soundstage 2, Inspirata doesn't interact with other instances of Inspirata. (Edit: virtual soundstage 2 has a gui that updates for all instances of it open on one project, this is what i mean. I don't actually know if the sound itself interacts with the other instruments in the program)

While I do think that sound waves interacting with each other could make a difference, it seems to be a lot more negligible than what is thought. It definitely sounds realistic to my ears. The main problem I had with other reverbs was that the reverbs felt like they were just blanketed over the original sound, making it sound unnatural. Inspirata affects the sound even when the sound waves reaching your ears comes directly from the instrument.


----------



## alexen2916 (Dec 15, 2020)

Rob said:


> Looks like when rendering the plugin gets muted every few seconds... a bitter surprise. Haven't seen that stated in the presentation, it's actually a demo



Can I confirm if this is really a thing? If it is I'd best uninstall (can't test yet as still downloading 8GB room lite samples).


----------



## pondinthestream (Dec 15, 2020)

Tha


aileero said:


> Here I have a screenshot of the personal version on the fine tune tab which isn't in the lite version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for going to that trouble. Definitely worth me contacting the devs about the copy protection


----------



## Piotrek K. (Dec 15, 2020)

alexen2916 said:


> Can I confirm if this is really a thing? If it is I'd best uninstall (can't test yet as still downloading 8GB room lite samples).



Didn't happen to me, but rendering didn't work in FL studio until I changed FL render properties.


----------



## Rob (Dec 15, 2020)

alexen2916 said:


> Can I confirm if this is really a thing? If it is I'd best uninstall (can't test yet as still downloading 8GB room lite samples).


I've written to support and they very promptly replied. They are aware of the issue and working on a fix. Meanwhile they suggest, as a temporary solution, to avoid offline renders and do realtime instead...


----------



## berto (Dec 15, 2020)

uhm... installer for mac... it downloads, not installs, the installers for mac and PC... why can't i not just download the installer of the plugin for mac directly???

and.. the installer for mac...unpacks in installer for AU, VST3 and AAX...

it is a matryoshka!!!


and...


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 15, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Yes, but this is because of optimizations. A 'real' convolution is linear. So the result will mostly behave 'sufficiently linear' to the inputs of the reverb. If a vendor says that his convo reverb doesn't need all source to be in a single instance, that is in line with the mathematics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does the convolution part just model what happens when the sound wave hits the surface to generate ER and reverb tail, or does it also apply to the sound waves colliding in 3D space before hitting the surface? Is the physical system linear across the vectors representing the sound waves?


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 15, 2020)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Does the convolution part just model what happens when the sound wave hits the surface to generate ER and reverb tail, or does it also apply to the sound waves colliding in 3D space before hitting the surface?



Convolution (depending of course of the IR, but when talking about room reverb) computes per sound source (channel).
But your physics teacher certainly doesn't like it, if you're talking about 'colliding' waves 




AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Is the physical system linear across the vectors representing the sound waves?



What you really wanted to ask is, if and when the convolution reverb is 'good enough' and which computations are superfluent for the result. 

An article I've found just now:


> Conclusions
> 
> Although acoustic reverberation can be largely considered LTI, there are sources for time-variance and nonlinear effects. The larger and more complex the space, the more these may (subtly) matter. Nevertheless, for the most important audible features, convolution reverb is a great way to convincingly simulate real acoustic spaces. And it’s no doubt the most exact and realistic method available to us.







__





Does Convolution Reverb Work? Part 1 - The Science of Sound


Convolution reverb is said to be the go-to tool for realistic artificial reverberation. But what needs to be true so it’s really authentic? At first sight, convolution reverb technology looks quite fool-proof. In theory, you can practically sample the exact behavior of an acoustic space or...




science-of-sound.net




Second part with more details:




__





Does Convolution Reverb Work? Part 2 - The Science of Sound


We continue the skeptic’s guide to convolution reverb by looking at impulse response measurement methods and how results are affected if reverb is not linear and time-invariant. So last week we already thought about if real-world reverberation actually satisfies the requirements for proper...




science-of-sound.net





But your problem actually only has started, you have to mix (and master) and afterwards you face the real world again: your speakers, the placement of the speakers relative to each other, the listener(s) and the room they are in, the room itself, ... It is a bit easier if the listeners waer headphones.

And then we have to talk about the perception of the listener(s): the brain ignores most of the reverb's information, it is the 'dry signal' that matters most. Humans normally want to hear what the other person in the room is talking or singing about, not so much about the acoustical properties and dimensions of the room.


----------



## pondinthestream (Dec 15, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Convolution (depending of course of the IR, but when talking about room reverb) computes per sound source (channel).
> But your physics teacher certainly doesn't like it, if you're talking about 'colliding' waves
> 
> 
> ...


 nice article you found which I understand as ....Pressure waves interact linearly and the only waythat nonlinearities will come into convolution is if the space changes during measurement or if the medium changes eg density of the air. But those changes have to be greater than natural variation in individual listener experience to be meaningful. 
Which is not all that likely.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 19, 2020)

After such an erudite theoretical discussion, I hate to ask a basic question like the following. But I want to be sure about this.

It seems to me that I can use an instance of Personal (or Professional) for each instrument, or at least each of several areas of a stage, with early reflections enabled and late reflections disabled, in order to position the instruments in relation to each other and to the listener. Then one more instance on the mix bus with late reflections enabled and early reflections disabled, and no (additional) positioning. The idea is to avoid generating late reflections separately for each position.

My questions are (1) do I understand this correctly, and (2) does this arrangement save any CPU cycles or RAM compared to adding late reflections separately for each instance?


----------



## pmcrockett (Dec 19, 2020)

Is anyone else finding that Inpirata Lite makes their DAW hang? I'm not encountering the offline render glitch, but I am getting frequent hangs in Reaper when Inspirata is present -- the hangs seem to happen sometimes when the audio device is reinitialized, and the only way to deal with them is to force quit Reaper.

I'll see if I can figure out a way to reproduce it consistently and then maybe file a bug report.


----------



## aileero (Dec 19, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> After such an erudite theoretical discussion, I hate to ask a basic question like the following. But I want to be sure about this.
> 
> It seems to me that I can use an instance of Personal (or Professional) for each instrument, or at least each of several areas of a stage, with early reflections enabled and late reflections disabled, in order to position the instruments in relation to each other and to the listener. Then one more instance on the mix bus with late reflections enabled and early reflections disabled, and no (additional) positioning. The idea is to avoid generating late reflections separately for each position.
> 
> My questions are (1) do I understand this correctly, and (2) does this arrangement save any CPU cycles or RAM compared to adding late reflections separately for each instance?



I don't think you would want to use inspirara like that. Each instance of inspirata places instruments using the positioner and you can't not use the positioner, meaning if you had an instnace of inspirata on the mix bus, everything would collapse into the new position on that instance. 

I don't think doing this would even save any ram at all, I'm not too sure about saving cpu. I haven't played around with separating the early, late, and direct sections of the reverb so I can't tell you how much cpu you save but I do know that inspirata is meant to be used as separate instances for separate instruments, each generating the late reflections separately.


----------



## pmcrockett (Dec 19, 2020)

Regarding the collapsed stereo image of Lite: I'm using three instances of the plugin and splitting the incoming signal, sending left channel to a left panned Inspirata instance, right channel to a right panned instance, and stereo to a center panned instance. I'm busing multiple orchestral sections into these three instances and putting delay on the incoming signals based on section to simulate predelay. Seems to work pretty well. I really, really like how this reverb sounds, and may upgrade to Personal if I can get the glitchiness worked out.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 20, 2020)

aileero said:


> I don't think you would want to use inspirara like that. Each instance of inspirata places instruments using the positioner and you can't not use the positioner, meaning if you had an instnace of inspirata on the mix bus, everything would collapse into the new position on that instance.
> 
> I don't think doing this would even save any ram at all, I'm not too sure about saving cpu. I haven't played around with separating the early, late, and direct sections of the reverb so I can't tell you how much cpu you save but I do know that inspirata is meant to be used as separate instances for separate instruments, each generating the late reflections separately.


I see what you mean about the mix bus instance undoing the positioning. Thank you for correcting my misunderstanding.


----------



## Toecutter (Dec 20, 2020)

I stopped following this thread a while ago, how are things now? Did Inspired Acoustics remove that silly source limit? CPU use is better?


----------



## pmcrockett (Dec 20, 2020)

I think I'm just giving up on Inspirata for the time being. In addition to hanging my DAW, it doesn't seem to save room selections, so I have to manually reselect the room every time I load a project. I'll check back in a couple months and see if it's more stable by then. Shame, because this is a really good reverb.

EDIT: On the bright side, this has made me go back to some other reverbs to try to recreate the sound I'm getting from Inspirata. Flux IRCAM Verb is coming pretty close.


----------



## CT (Dec 20, 2020)

pmcrockett said:


> Flux IRCAM Verb is coming pretty close.



That thing is definitely quite powerful, even without SPAT.


----------



## muk (Dec 21, 2020)

Just received an email by Inspired Acoustics, explaining that they are aware of some issues, and will fix them in an update. @Csaba also wrote that we can expect continued support and updates, and that the 37 available rooms are just the beginning. Cool to hear, and very nice email he wrote.

There are also some new video demos up on the site:





__





INSPIRATA | Inspired Acoustics







www.inspiredacoustics.com


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Dec 21, 2020)

The email also reminded people to register Inspirata Lite on iLok before the offer expires on January 31st. Don't have to download or install it to register the license in iLok License Manager.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 21, 2020)

To someone who has the Personal Edition, does it collapse stereo images to mono in the same way as the Lite Edition?


----------



## Technostica (Dec 21, 2020)

Received an email from them today with no option to unsubscribe from future emails. 
Seems about par for the course unfortunately.


----------



## pondinthestream (Dec 21, 2020)

Hopefully they will allow license to machine in the future - almost certainly buy if they do as I love the sound and the interface but cloud based is a bit unreliable for me


----------



## Rob (Dec 21, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> To someone who has the Personal Edition, does it collapse stereo images to mono in the same way as the Lite Edition?


no, it doesn't. There's a tab "speaker setup" where you move the speakers on a circle, the stereo image can get very open.
I hope this video can be seen on every device:


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 21, 2020)

Rob said:


> no, it doesn't. There's a tab "speaker setup" where you move the speakers on a circle, the stereo image can get very open.
> 
> ...


Thank you. The video is very helpful.


----------



## Rob (Dec 21, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> Thank you. The video is very helpful.


I confess I was a bit disappointed when I found the problem with the offline bouncing, though it doesn't seem to affect every system, but now I just cannot stop playing with it. Each of the halls has many different possible positions and the combinations are almost limitless. I'm experimenting now with the Berliner Philharmonie, wich at first glance seemed a bit cold sounding, but as I understand all the many settings it can sound beautiful. Anyway, the IA support reassured me that every issue will be fixed soon, so I'm in peace now.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 4, 2021)

Has anyone here tried the Professional edition? Thoughts on this almost two weeks later?


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 5, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Has anyone here tried the Professional edition? Thoughts on this almost two weeks later?


I too would like to hear a bit more about this one before buying - Personal only for me. I am a bit concerned about the cloud based copy protection and need to find out how often it checks home from the devs


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 7, 2021)

Bought the personal edition and initial impressions are it is quite amazing, sound quality, interface and parameter set


----------



## Rob (Jan 7, 2021)

pondinthestream said:


> Bought the personal edition and initial impressions are it is quite amazing, sound quality, interface and parameter set


Bought the Personal ed as well, I think for real spaces this is an incredible reverb... every hall has so many different sounds, it's like each one is a hundred reverbs. Even on a send bus works great


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 7, 2021)

Rob said:


> Bought the Personal ed as well, I think for real spaces this is an incredible reverb... every hall has so many different sounds, it's like each one is a hundred reverbs. Even on a send bus works great


Yes, I am thinking there might be a bunch of reverbs that dont get used much 'round here anymore


----------



## Scalms (Jan 7, 2021)

I can't seem to get Inspirata plugin to show up in Studio One 5. It works in Studio one 4. 

Can anyone else with Studio One 5 and owning Inspirata let me know if this issue is duplicated on your system?


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 7, 2021)

Scalms said:


> I can't seem to get Inspirata plugin to show up in Studio One 5. It works in Studio one 4.
> 
> Can anyone else with Studio One 5 and owning Inspirata let me know if this issue is duplicated on your system?


Using it in S1 5 now. Maybe the install paths are not identical between your s1 versions


----------



## Scalms (Jan 7, 2021)

pondinthestream said:


> Using it in S1 5 now. Maybe the install paths are not identical between your s1 versions


ok, thx, yeah, not sure what happened, I even tried re-installing, but I'll try to see what else might have happened. I got the free version, so I can at least test it out in S1ver4.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jan 8, 2021)

Scalms said:


> ok, thx, yeah, not sure what happened, I even tried re-installing, but I'll try to see what else might have happened. I got the free version, so I can at least test it out in S1ver4.


Try to change the plugin location. If for some reason studio 1 fail to load the plugin the first time, 
It is blacklisted.
Go to the vst folder, create a subfolder and move the vst to the new subfolder.

If this works for your problem, remember every time you update to move the new vst to the subfolder and replace the old one, otherwise studio 1 will always initialize the old version. Obviously this is an immediate 'patch' for this problem, otherwise you would have to act directly on the blacklist.


----------



## Scalms (Jan 8, 2021)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> Try to change the plugin location. If for some reason studio 1 fail to load the plugin the first time,
> It is blacklisted.
> Go to the vst folder, create a subfolder and move the vst to the new subfolder.
> 
> If this works for your problem, remember every time you update to move the new vst to the subfolder and replace the old one, otherwise studio 1 will always initialize the old version. Obviously this is an immediate 'patch' for this problem, otherwise you would have to act directly on the blacklist.


awesome, it worked! thanks for the suggestion


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 24, 2021)

V1.0.19 has been released. Haven't personally tried it yet, but they say it fixes some of the issues people have been having. From the email:



> Inspirata Updated to v1.0.19​Inspirata has been updated to version 1.0.19 correcting certain issues that were reported during the holiday season. This includes corrections in offline renders and project reloading and Inspirata is now more resilient to buffer underruns. All editions are updated. While these fixes are released, we are also working on multiple new features and improvements, so make sure you regularly check and update your copy. Updating is easy, just re-download the installer and overwrite your old version. The room content does not need to be re-downloaded.


----------



## Rob (Jan 25, 2021)

pmcrockett said:


> V1.0.19 has been released. Haven't personally tried it yet, but they say it fixes some of the issues people have been having. From the email:


Were you able to download the update? I received the email on friday and tried to dl it, but there was no update available, still the old version


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jan 25, 2021)

Rob said:


> Were you able to download the update? I received the email on friday and tried to dl it, but there was no update available, still the old version



From what I understand, you need to delete the installation files from the app download folder. At that point you should be able to download the new ones of the new version.


----------



## Rob (Jan 25, 2021)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> From what I understand, you need to delete the installation files from the app download folder. At that point you should be able to download the new ones of the new version.


Thank you Sarah, will try that


----------



## Rob (Jan 25, 2021)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> From what I understand, you need to delete the installation files from the app download folder. At that point you should be able to download the new ones of the new version.


it worked, thanks again! Now the issue I was having (audio dropouts) is gone, yahoo


----------



## Rob (Jan 25, 2021)

here's a little silly tour of the Berlin Philharmonie with a solo voice from VSL. I think there are hundreds of different sounds in this hall alone... on my machine I have to give the software a few seconds to calculate the reflections
View attachment BerlinPhil-voice.mp4


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jan 25, 2021)

Rob said:


> here's a little silly tour of the Berlin Philharmonie with a solo voice from VSL. I think there are hundreds of different sounds in this hall alone... on my machine I have to give the software a few seconds to calculate the reflections
> View attachment BerlinPhil-voice.mp4



Rob, thanks for the demonstration. 
I have some questions: 

- are you using the plugin in insert or in send? (you can see a screenshot of the settings to understand how you are using the direct signal?) 

- signals A and B, are intended as left and right channels of a single source? 

- I see that to demonstrate the directionality of the sound you preferred to move the position of the listener. Do you prefer it to the possibility of moving the position of the source?

Thank you,
Sarah.


----------



## Rob (Jan 25, 2021)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> Rob, thanks for the demonstration.
> I have some questions:
> 
> - are you using the plugin in insert or in send? (you can see a screenshot of the settings to understand how you are using the direct signal?)
> ...


You're welcome Sarah:
-Reverb as insert, default settings
-yes, A and B are left/right of the track
-I find both cases deserve experimenting, especially with single sources... combining the position of the audience with stage position is probably the best option. 
More experiments tomorrow, time to sleep now here


----------



## Markrs (Jan 25, 2021)

Rob said:


> here's a little silly tour of the Berlin Philharmonie with a solo voice from VSL. I think there are hundreds of different sounds in this hall alone... on my machine I have to give the software a few seconds to calculate the reflections
> View attachment BerlinPhil-voice.mp4


Initiall thoughts is that it sound very good. Be interested in how further experimentation goes


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 25, 2021)

Downloading now.

For anyone new looking at this thread now that it's been bumped, I believe the free version is still available until the end of January. It's a very good reverb. The free version has an oddly collapsed stereo image, but my experience has been that you can get around this with some creative bussing to multiple panned instances.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 26, 2021)

pmcrockett said:


> Downloading now.
> 
> For anyone new looking at this thread now that it's been bumped, I believe the free version is still available until the end of January. It's a very good reverb. The free version has an oddly collapsed stereo image, but my experience has been that you can get around this with some creative bussing to multiple panned instances.


I assume the non-free versions don't suffer this issue?


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jan 26, 2021)

pmcrockett said:


> The free version has an oddly collapsed stereo image


From their website about new version:

_(...)Changed the default spatial settings when loading a room to produce a slightly wider image to avoid having to adjust it._

So maybe the problem is not an issue anymore? Anyone can confirm? I didn't have the chance to do so yet.


----------



## aileero (Jan 26, 2021)

Piotrek K. said:


> From their website about new version:
> 
> _(...)Changed the default spatial settings when loading a room to produce a slightly wider image to avoid having to adjust it._
> 
> So maybe the problem is not an issue anymore? Anyone can confirm? I didn't have the chance to do so yet.



I don't think this has to do with the free version, as the free version only allows one sound source per instance, and you can't move the source left and right in the positioner(in the free version). 

I assume this change refers to the default width value, which was originally initialized at 0. I pretty much never kept it at 0 so I think they just changed that for first time users.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jan 26, 2021)

On inspired acoustics site there is info that it applies to all versions. So even if this is hidden / not adjustable in Lite version it may be as well set to 0. Hoping for that and will check as soon as possible.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 26, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I assume the non-free versions don't suffer this issue?


I don't have the the non-free version, but others have said that it's only the free version that has the stereo image issue. The problem is that in the free version you get a centered reverb regardless of how your input is panned, and you can't fix it (except by complicated external routing and multiple instances) because the free version doesn't allow you to reposition the audio source within the acoustic space, whereas the paid versions do.



Piotrek K. said:


> From their website about new version:
> 
> _(...)Changed the default spatial settings when loading a room to produce a slightly wider image to avoid having to adjust it._
> 
> So maybe the problem is not an issue anymore? Anyone can confirm? I didn't have the chance to do so yet.


Still an issue, unfortunately.


----------



## Scalms (Jan 26, 2021)

pmcrockett said:


> I don't have the the non-free version, but others have said that it's only the free version that has the stereo image issue. The problem is that in the free version you get a centered reverb regardless of how your input is panned, and you can't fix it (except by complicated external routing and multiple instances) because the free version doesn't allow you to reposition the audio source within the acoustic space, whereas the paid versions do.
> 
> 
> Still an issue, unfortunately.


Honestly I was unimpressed with the free version, everything sounded mono when compared to my other reverbs. Doesn't exactly stoke a lot of confidence in pursuing a paid version. I like the features and layout, but wish they had sampled more studio stages. So I wish this developer all the best, but it's not for me, I ended up deleting it off my hard drive.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 26, 2021)

Scalms said:


> Honestly I was unimpressed with the free version, everything sounded mono when compared to my other reverbs. Doesn't exactly stoke a lot of confidence in pursuing a paid version. I like the features and layout, but wish they had sampled more studio stages. So I wish this developer all the best, but it's not for me, I ended up deleting it off my hard drive.


My initial impression was _these halls all sound kind of muddy and the same_, but when actually using the reverb in a mix, I found that it gave a nice sense of complexity and depth without drawing attention to itself, which is frequently what I want from reverb. The lack of spatialization options and the mono-ish character in the free version do put a lot of limits on it, though.


----------



## Scalms (Jan 26, 2021)

pmcrockett said:


> My initial impression was _these halls all sound kind of muddy and the same_, but when actually using the reverb in a mix, I found that it gave a nice sense of complexity and depth without drawing attention to itself, which is frequently what I want from reverb. The lack of spatialization options and the mono-ish character in the free version do put a lot of limits on it, though.


Good point, something I should perhaps re-visit for this plugin.


----------



## manuhz (Jan 29, 2021)

Reverb maniac here owning tons of options. After a few hours tasting the free version I ended upgrading to the Personal Edition.

We all know there are (enough?) excellent reverb options out there, but to my ears this one ads something very special to the party.

This is not a "simple" reverb unit able to add some particular taste to the source. It´s an amazing reverberation enviroment, a deep, flexible and beautiful sounding one wich completely transforms the sound in an immersive and natural way. I really appreciate the given sound shaping possibilities that allows to blend and match very *convincingly* dry and wet sources in the same space... this is very inspiring and creative!

The concept is very similar to MIR Pro, but in my opinion, Inspirata sounds better and, most important, more realistic in a musical sense... and yes, it´s also much cheaper!

The quality of the delivered IRs and algorithms are unquestionably excellent. Love most of the recorded locations. It would be very nice to see new locations in form of expansions... @Csaba already any plan?

Congratulations to the Inspirata team for this little gem. I wish you guys all the best and hope you can continue developing it further.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 29, 2021)

Unfortunately, I'm still having the problem where it won't load correctly from a saved project. Time to reach out to support, I guess.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jan 29, 2021)

pmcrockett said:


> Unfortunately, I'm still having the problem where it won't load correctly from a saved project. Time to reach out to support, I guess.


Try to reinstall (2-3 times). Worked for me.

Furthermore, it is not a problem of loading the preset but of loading the rooms. 
In fact, if you go to look at the available rooms you will find only one, so you have to delete the folder path and re-enter it again. 
By doing so, you will immediately see all the rooms reload and the preset (which was there and had not disappeared) will now have its room to work. 

I had also written about this issue, but after several days no response from support, so I got there myself. Too bad that when I grow up I want to be a producer, otherwise I would send the curriculum to apply as a technical assistance operator :-D 

However, apart from this and the obvious difficulties of this new launch, I was delighted to upgrade and this product is simply unique. Not just for the orchestra ... you have no idea how great this instrument can be for sound design.


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 29, 2021)

Latest version solves preset reload / saving state for me. I just love this reverb, and the more I use it the better it seems ie the more I realise how subtle and powerful the interaction betweeen the various parameters is.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 29, 2021)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> Try to reinstall (2-3 times). Worked for me.
> 
> Furthermore, it is not a problem of loading the preset but of loading the rooms.
> In fact, if you go to look at the available rooms you will find only one, so you have to delete the folder path and re-enter it again.
> ...


Reinstalls haven't worked for me so far, but the info that it's a room directory problem is definitely helpful regardless. Deleting and respecifying the room directory in the settings does make all instances of the plugin in the project properly refresh, so that at least means I don't have to go through and reload each one individually when I load the project.

From the look of it, something's going wrong when Reaper loads plugins during the project load sequence, like Inspirata is hanging while scanning the directory and then giving up. The rooms available after project load seem kind of random, like it's successfully scanned only part of the directory. If I load the project with plugins offline and then load plugins each individually, Inspirata loads properly.

I'm going to try copying all the rooms to the default room folder so there's no folder that needs to be specified in settings and see if that works.

EDIT: Putting them all in the default rooms folder doesn't help.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jan 29, 2021)

pmcrockett said:


> Reinstalls haven't worked for me so far, but the info that it's a room directory problem is definitely helpful regardless. Deleting and respecifying the room directory in the settings does make all instances of the plugin in the project properly refresh, so that at least means I don't have to go through and reload each one individually when I load the project.
> 
> From the look of it, something's going wrong when Reaper loads plugins during the project load sequence, like Inspirata is hanging while scanning the directory and then giving up. The rooms available after project load seem kind of random, like it's successfully scanned only part of the directory. If I load the project with plugins offline and then load plugins each individually, Inspirata loads properly.
> 
> ...



I had the same problem with the latest update as well and in both Reaper and Studio One, so I don't think it's a directly DAW related problem.
Simply after some reinstallation (or probably after restarting the pc (?)), The problem has simply disappeared.
Anyway, while waiting for the developers to fix these bugs, the important thing is to be sure not to lose the project settings. After a first scare of losing the settings, everything worked out for the best


----------



## IgneousOne (Jan 30, 2021)

Very nice sounding, very smooth. Thanks for the free version, am curious as to what the extra features in the personal edition are - in a bit more detail.


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 30, 2021)

Have personal edition working fine in Studio One and Bitwig. Starting to compare to Reverberate for natural spaces using the reverberate Fusion IRs. So far Inspirata seems much richer. But Reverberate is no slouch, so more time needed. Not that one could replace the other but Reverberate has been my standard for natural spaces and that might now have changed


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jan 30, 2021)

pondinthestream said:


> Have personal edition working fine in Studio One and Bitwig. Starting to compare to Reverberate for natural spaces using the reverberate Fusion IRs. So far Inspirata seems much richer. But Reverberate is no slouch, so more time needed. Not that one could replace the other but Reverberate has been my standard for natural spaces and that might now have changed


It's working fine in Studio One?

I am having serious problems in Studio One. 
Crash continues if I disable and re-enable the plugin (because it is blocked), 
crash if I try to go back from a rendered track to the real-time state, the gui often disappears and a screen appears in its place with all the automation knobs, continue to present the problem of the room not loading at startup, and much more serious, the plugin cannot be rendered. 

Not to mention the annoying fact, which I have just communicated to the assistance (if this time they want to answer me), that by removing the check from the option to participate in the 'Product Improvement Program', the check reappears when the plugin is next restarted and ' hypothetically 'I should' choose 'not to participate every time I open the program. 

I am really very disappointed because the sound of this plugin is really great, but it is not possible to come out with such a buggy plugin.
I wanted to use it for the album I am working on, but I have completely lost faith and I think it is dangerous to use it professionally until until they fix everything.


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 30, 2021)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> It's working fine in Studio One?
> 
> I am having serious problems in Studio One.
> Crash continues if I disable and re-enable the plugin (because it is blocked),
> ...


Had that automation GUI knob thing once on 0.18 but not since. Will test some renders. No doubt they need to ask for some more beta testers and focus on tidying up these issues. If they do that I think this will become a solid success as the sound really is superb and the interface and parameters very well thought out


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jan 30, 2021)

pondinthestream said:


> Had that automation GUI knob thing once on 0.18 but not since. Will test some renders. No doubt they need to ask for some more beta testers and focus on tidying up these issues. If they do that I think this will become a solid success as the sound really is superb and the interface and parameters very well thought out


Absolutely agree.

The sound and the possibility of customizing the space are amazing.
I even spent some time this morning to record a 20-minute video with all the real-time demonstrations of the various settings in order to let those who are curious to understand how the personal version work, how important it is to upgrade to take full advantage of all the features.

Then all these bugs showed up, and frankly I don't feel like proving a product works when it's totally defective in the backend, so I deleted everything.

The beta testers, it seems, are us buyers. And this is totally wrong.


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 30, 2021)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> The beta testers, it seems, are us buyers. And this is totally wrong.


Agree, early adopter as beta tester is used way too much in software industry. also that product improvement setting should change as you say. That resets even if you unselect and save as user preset. I think they will get this sorted tho. They have a lot invested and these are not difficult problems, just fiddly time consuming QA.

Would loved to have seen your video 🙂


----------



## artinro (Jan 30, 2021)

Would love to see the video, Sarah, in the hopes that the devs sort out their issues soon. I hope you'll still consider posting it.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jan 30, 2021)

Ok, I'll post it in a few hours. 
But nothing professional because I have very little time and I have to do it again because I had canceled it out of anger  
Only images, settings and sound, but given the clarity of the interface it will be easy to understand everything even without explanations and subtitles


----------



## artinro (Jan 30, 2021)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> Ok, I'll post it in a few hours.
> But nothing professional because I have very little time and I have to do it again because I had canceled it out of anger
> Only images, settings and sound, but given the clarity of the interface it will be easy to understand everything even without explanations and subtitles


That's wonderful, @Sarah De Carlo. Very much appreciate your doing that and I'll look forward to seeing it.


----------



## jbraner (Jan 30, 2021)

First VI-Control post here.
I just got pointed here from the gearslutz thread.
I'm running Personal Edition too - in Reaper on Win 10 (all 64 bit)

I can load settings OK now with 1.0.19, and it seems to render Ok too - but it's buggy as hell for me.
Reaper just seems to randomly go "walkabout" (ie completely unresponsive - have to kill task). Opening the Inspirata UI can do it - but not always.

I'm running a Ryzen 3950x w/32GB Ram - so not under spec'd.

I agree, we are the beta testers here. I *really* want to like this plugin but I'm reluctant to use it in anything but a test project in Reaper - for now.

it's nice to meet you all - and I hope we can get these bugs worked out sometime soon 

EDIT - I also love the sound of this reverb - but it's unusable for now...


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 30, 2021)

jbraner said:


> First VI-Control post here.
> I just got pointed here from the gearslutz thread.
> I'm running Personal Edition too - in Reaper on Win 10 (all 64 bit)
> 
> ...


I had the freezing problem in Reaper with versions before 1.0.19, but it hasn't shown up for me in 1.0.19 yet. Never found a workaround, unfortunately.


----------



## jbraner (Jan 30, 2021)

So it works OK for you in Reaper now?


----------



## companyofquail (Jan 30, 2021)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> Ok, I'll post it in a few hours.
> But nothing professional because I have very little time and I have to do it again because I had canceled it out of anger
> Only images, settings and sound, but given the clarity of the interface it will be easy to understand everything even without explanations and subtitles


thank you for posting, i am interested to check it out. i really hope they are able to sort the bugs out. i really like the sound and idea of this product. unfortunately as a hobbyist this would be a major purchase for me and i couldnt justify buying a boutique product like this that is just gonna cause me headache in my limited free time to mess around with music stuff.


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 30, 2021)

jbraner said:


> First VI-Control post here.
> I just got pointed here from the gearslutz thread.
> I'm running Personal Edition too - in Reaper on Win 10 (all 64 bit)
> 
> ...


For what its worth one of the resons I left Reaper was it consistently gave me trouble with Kontakt, not a ccommon complaint at all - go figure!🤷‍♂️


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 30, 2021)

jbraner said:


> So it works OK for you in Reaper now?


On the random freezing, yes, but I still have a problem where it doesn't correctly load from a saved project. It has some kind of trouble seeing the folder where the room files are stored.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jan 30, 2021)

Here is the video demonstrating the impact of various settings on the sound in Inspirata Personal. 
As announced, due to lack of time I recorded a video with only images and sound without explanation, but since those who will watch this video it is assumed that they already know how a reverb works, it should be enough to observe the various changes in the settings and the impact that have on the sound, to test the power of this plugin. Hope to be helpful, Sarah.


----------



## Joe_D (Jan 30, 2021)

Very helpful -- thanks, Sarah!


----------



## artinro (Jan 30, 2021)

Super helpful. Thank you @Sarah De Carlo


----------



## pondinthestream (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks ,Sarah from me too. Very good run through, easy to see what you were doing.


----------



## Joe_D (Jan 31, 2021)

After watching/hearing Sarah's video, I got the free version and immediately upgraded to the Personal version. First impression is that it is sonically excellent, and it's definitely a flexible tool. 

I had kind of hoped to use it to place multiple VI's in an acoustic space, but I can see that my CPU will only be able to run one or two instances of it. But it will sound really good either for chamber style works or as a final hall reverb. I'm getting some really nice ECM-ish piano sounds out of it.

A minor and easy to fix quibble: I think that the Personal version should have a way to lock the two channels together and move them around the stage together. For instance, if your source is a stereo close-mic'ed piano, the L and R VI (or recorded track) output is fed into the A and B inputs of Inspirata Personal version. A and B appear as points to be moved on the stage separately, as if you're moving the keyboard end and the tail end of the piano independently. You should be able to link them and move them together. 

This would not just be useful for piano. In classical recording, stereo spot mics are very common. They give a much fuller and more 3D representation of an instrument's sound radiation pattern. I tried placing just a mono channel into Inspirata and then the stereo version--the stero version sounds so much better and more lifelike. And for VI composers, most VI's output a stereo signal. So, Inspirata should allow users to link the A and B into a single stereo pair with a user-defined width, and move them together.

It was only $119 plus tax as an upgrade from the free version.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jan 31, 2021)

Joe_D said:


> After watching/hearing Sarah's video, I got the free version and immediately upgraded to the Personal version. First impression is that it is sonically excellent, and it's definitely a flexible tool.
> 
> I had kind of hoped to use it to place multiple VI's in an acoustic space, but I can see that my CPU will only be able to run one or two instances of it. But it will sound really good either for chamber style works or as a final hall reverb. I'm getting some really nice ECM-ish piano sounds out of it.
> 
> ...



Happy to have been helpful, I too would have liked to have looked at tests of this type before buying, but already from the Lite version I had sensed the leap that would have been going to Personal, even knowing that the program right now is ... let's face it .... broken. 
It's definitely a great (FUTURE) investment, so now it's up to the developers to work hard to give us the ability to use it, not just listen to it.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jan 31, 2021)

Another useful tip: when you install Inspirata there is already a room (excellent choice, to make sure you can immediately test the program while waiting to download the other rooms which in the Personal version may take some time, given the amount of data).

In fact, however, the room will be practically duplicated because it is downloaded again together with all the others. In the specific case of the Personal version, we are talking about room 76715371 (give it a name that can easily be traced back to the room, no, huh?), Which in addition to the rooms folder, will be placed during installation in C / ProgramData / InspiredAcoustic / Inspirata, and it is taking up 4 gigabytes of your main hard drive.

You can safely remove it, because Inspirata (when it will also learn to correctly recall the rooms folder (?)), will find it among the other rooms, so no need to have a 4 gig duplicate on your hard disk. Clearly, delete it when your daw is closed, otherwise it will not be possible to delete it because the room is processed by the plugin which, by default, calls it from the installation folder.


----------



## Joe_D (Jan 31, 2021)

Just a note from the Inspirata website:

"Offer EXTENDED: valid until January 31, 2021 28 February, 2021"

Even if you don't really want the (collapsed stereo image and panned center) lite version, it is worth picking up for free because of the reduced "upgrade" price it makes available to you.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 31, 2021)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> In fact, however, the room will be practically duplicated because it is downloaded again together with all the others. ... You can safely remove it, because Inspirata (when it will also learn to correctly recall the rooms folder (?)), will find it among the other rooms, so no need to have a 4 gig duplicate on your hard disk.


Related to this, does anyone know whether it is safe to delete the rooms you will never use? 135 GB is a lot of disk space for one plugin. You need to install all of them at the beginning in order to audition them and figure out which ones you will actually use. But most users will not need to keep all of them.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jan 31, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Related to this, does anyone know whether it is safe to delete the rooms you will never use? 135 GB is a lot of disk space for one plugin. You need to install all of them at the beginning in order to audition them and figure out which ones you will actually use. But most users will not need to keep all of them.


I don't think there are any problems with that, since they are single archives that are called only the folder is indexed in the plugin.

You could even move them, put some of them on a different hard drive etc.
For example, I have planned to move the ones I will use the most to the SSD, in order to use them more smoothly.

In any case, I don't think there are any contraindications of any kind.


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2021)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> I don't think there are any problems with that, since they are single archives that are called only the folder is indexed in the plugin.
> 
> You could even move them, put some of them on a different hard drive etc.
> For example, I have planned to move the ones I will use the most to the SSD, in order to use them more smoothly.
> ...


Sarah, please report back if you have successfully moved the files, I'd like to do the same...


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jan 31, 2021)

Rob said:


> Sarah, please report back if you have successfully moved the files, I'd like to do the same...


Yes yes, already done by trying to move the large rooms to the ssd.
Everything works as it should, apart from the plugin problem of going fishing in indexed folders, but this has nothing to do with the location of the rooms, it's a separate bug.
If you have read the previous intervention, you can also safely delete the room duplicated during installation.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 31, 2021)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> Another useful tip: when you install Inspirata there is already a room (excellent choice, to make sure you can immediately test the program while waiting to download the other rooms which in the Personal version may take some time, given the amount of data).
> 
> In fact, however, the room will be practically duplicated because it is downloaded again together with all the others. In the specific case of the Personal version, we are talking about room 76715371 (give it a name that can easily be traced back to the room, no, huh?), Which in addition to the rooms folder, will be placed during installation in C / ProgramData / InspiredAcoustic / Inspirata, and it is taking up 4 gigabytes of your main hard drive.
> 
> You can safely remove it, because Inspirata (when it will also learn to correctly recall the rooms folder (?)), will find it among the other rooms, so no need to have a 4 gig duplicate on your hard disk. Clearly, delete it when your daw is closed, otherwise it will not be possible to delete it because the room is processed by the plugin which, by default, calls it from the installation folder.


I noticed that this the case for Lite too while digging around in the install folders. I haven't actually tried this to verify it, but I think if you uncheck "Install factory content" in the installer it will skip the duplicate install of the room and you can just use the one in the room pack. (I'm basing this idea on the fact that the filesize for the factory content install is the same as the size of the duplicated room.)


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes, it is the same file. It's for immediate use purpose.
But the same room will be downloaded again, so it's ok to remove the duplicate.


----------



## janila (Feb 1, 2021)

I just went through the basic Inspirata experience and thought I'd write something to save someone the trip for now. I tried Lite, liked the concept and some sounds, found the "upgrade" to Personal reasonably priced, there was a new update and I thought that maybe everything works in Cubase. They must have gotten it to work on some platform before releasing it, right? The support ticket feature on their website is disabled at the moment and the reason couldn't be more obvious. Here are my first notes as a forced beta tester.

- The download is really slow and got stuck in a limbo several times. Luckily the downloader works better after restarting and is able to resume the download.

- The plugin takes tons of RAM and causes CPU spikes when initiating. Everything settles after a while but obviously the plugin isn't optimized. You aren't going to be running many of these at this point even if your are lucky and it works.

- It doesn't work. I didn't get to try bouncing as the plugin crashed and took my demo with it. I'll try again this week.

- The plugin has to do some calculations with some features. There's no visual confirmation, everything changes as the calculations proceed, one channel can be done before the other and the whole feeling is messy and disorienting. Even muting would be a better option.

- The GUI is very basic. There are no tools to move several channels at a time, no scale or a way to measure where things are and no presets related to location. I was hoping for say a realistic Violas position preset for every hall where the stereo samples would be positioned at the stage to the points where the sides of the section would be.

- The are several settings that affect the same things like the Envelopment, Apparent source width and Width or Dry/Wet and Direct/Reverbrant or Trim, Clarity and Predelay. It would be nice to know what will result in the natural sound that a sound source located in the real hall would sound like.

- The Purity, Trim, Clarity and Trans settings in the GUI are connected, turn the knob on the right and the slider in the middle will move. Then again the Width control on the right combines the middle section's Listener envelopment and Apparent source width as one and the Listener envelopment and Apparent source width controls will have to be set in the middle region for the Width control to have an effect as the Width doesn't move the sliders, just offsets the value. I suppose the right panel is trying to look cool and easy to use but it just makes things more convoluted. Everything can be found in the center panel in a much more logical order. They should just ditch the right panel or give the user the option to hide it.

- While at it they should also make the GUI more orderly. There is a row of buttons on the top. Basic, Finetune and Browser open pages in the left-center part of the GUI. Basic fills the whole space, Finetune has a settings panel on the right and browser has a vertical menu on the left. Presets is a small popup on the right panel but Settings is a full page on the right panel. Undo, redo and settings for A/B are just crammed in the lane with the buttons.

My suggestion to everyone tempted but not yet fallen is to check for updates beyond version 1.0.19 and only be tempted to take the leap when the support ticket feature is available again. Hopefully they will plow through the pile and come back with a working product.


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 1, 2021)

janila said:


> I just went through the basic Inspirata experience and thought I'd write something to save someone the trip for now. I tried Lite, liked the concept and some sounds, found the "upgrade" to Personal reasonably priced, there was a new update and I thought that maybe everything works in Cubase. They must have gotten it to work on some platform before releasing it, right? The support ticket feature on their website is disabled at the moment and the reason couldn't be more obvious. Here are my first notes as a forced beta tester.
> 
> - The download is really slow and got stuck in a limbo several times. Luckily the downloader works better after restarting and is able to resume the download.
> - The plugin takes tons of RAM and causes CPU spikes when initiating. Everything settles after a while but obviously the plugin isn't optimized. You aren't going to be running many of these at this point even if your are lucky and it works.
> ...


I love the GUI, I think the hate on this product is ridiculous, though they have some issues that need sorting


----------



## janila (Feb 1, 2021)

pondinthestream said:


> I love the GUI, I think the hate on this product is ridiculous, though they have some issues that need sorting


I think everyone is trying to love the product as that is what it deserves. People are hating the fact that it's not even in beta yet and still they are selling it as a working product. In it's current state the plugin is a waste of valuable time for pro users. The GUI looks nice but the functions aren't logically laid out. It's a relatively simple product and therefore possible to learn and use as is but that's no reason to skip consistency, one of the key principles in GUI design.


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 1, 2021)

janila said:


> I think everyone is trying to love the product as that is what it deserves. People are hating the fact that it's not even in beta yet and still they are selling it as a working product. In it's current state the plugin is a waste of valuable time for pro users. The GUI looks nice but the functions aren't logically laid out. It's a relatively simple product and therefore possible to learn and use as is but that's no reason to skip consistency, one of the key principles in GUI design.


Well people pay me for sound design and I am using it. I find the gui relatively easy to use although some aspects take longer to learn than others, mostly the inconsistency between mouse movement and graphic on the dry / wet etc controls. Conceptually the layout is fine without being perfect. 
But obviously they have released a bit early, most likely they did not realise how much interest the plugin would generate so quickly.


----------



## janila (Feb 1, 2021)

pondinthestream said:


> Well people pay me for sound design and I am using it. I find the gui relatively easy to use although some aspects take longer to learn than others, mostly the inconsistency between mouse movement and graphic on the dry / wet etc controls. Conceptually the layout is fine without being perfect.
> But obviously they have released a bit early, most likely they did not realise how much interest the plugin would generate so quickly.


Consider yourself lucky. Certainly it has to work for many users already but for others it's not some occasional quirk every now and then, it's crash boom bang from the get go.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 1, 2021)

I authorized it in my iLok account when the free lite version was released but honestly after hearing numerous users gripes with the myriad of assorted issues,I never bothered installing this free or not.
If this gets updated and the issues are actually resolved maybe I’ll try this but in the meantime.

Thanks but no thanks


----------



## Monkey Man (Feb 1, 2021)

Ha! I did exactly the same thing, Brother KG.

Authorised on iLok but gave up trying to download it after it sat doing nothing for an hour or so (I think - it was a long time). The numerous issues that came to light during the ensuing days put me off completely.

I'll keep the licence handy 'cause "you never know", but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## IgneousOne (Feb 2, 2021)

No problems here on a Windows 10 system. I think the reverb itself is very nice, but the 130 GB download is a bit much for me - am on a slow(ish) connection.


----------



## janila (Feb 2, 2021)

That seems to be the best approach. Grab the Lite license and wait.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 2, 2021)

janila said:


> That seems to be the best approach. Grab the Lite license and wait.


To the best of my knowledge, Inspired Acoustics has not said how long the upgrade offer will last. It might be permanent, or it might not.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 2, 2021)

We going to try it...until I saw how huge it is. I’ll pass.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Feb 7, 2021)

Well, I worked on my first track using Inspirata.

Although I do not recommend for the moment to use it on professional projects, with the right precautions (saving every time you go to use Inspirata, save continuously ... save even if you stare too much at the GUI because it could crash out of spite! :D ), it is possible to use it for design-render-forget; in short, avoiding keeping it in the project, should re-opening it create problems.

I'm working on a trailer music album with a lot of foley material and pure sound design, so once you have chosen the general room to use it is not a problem to render in the pre-mix phase all the processes of a track/sound, including the reverb, and forget about it, unlike projects maybe more orchestral where it might be more useful to leave the reverb intact until the end of the project, or where you are working with 1 or more instances in send.

During the elaboration of the various sound sources, I gradually tried to compare other reverbs: the result is that for me there is absolutely no comparison, not to mention the fact that with Inspirata I have the possibility to move (and automate) the sources, the position of the listener, and for an even deeper movement, TRUE pan the listener direction, all in one plugin and with an extraordinarily realistic result.

And now the negative considerations ...
I continue to be very bitter about the developer's behavior, not only for all the bugs, but also for the lack of an email communication to apologize to the buyers and let them know that he is working to fix everything. These are not small problems and improvements, but the almost impossibility of using a sold product, so rather than receiving the email to notify me of the giveawey extension (although I have already upgraded and I can't care less), it would have been more appropriate to send an email to those who, in fact, have invested in this product to use it in the future, just to say 'Sorry, we are on it!'

Despite this, I felt like taking a few more minutes to review this product after a real, albeit complicated and heart-pounding use, and witness how fantastic it is.


----------



## CGR (Feb 7, 2021)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> Well, I worked on my first track using Inspirata.
> 
> Although I do not recommend for the moment to use it on professional projects, with the right precautions (saving every time you go to use Inspirata, save continuously ... save even if you stare too much at the GUI because it could crash out of spite! :D ), it is possible to use it for design-render-forget; in short, avoiding keeping it in the project, should re-opening it create problems.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed account of your experience with Inspirata. I was about to upgrade to the Personal edition after having been impressed with the quality and clarity of the reverbs in the Lite version, but think I'll hold off until it's more stable. The ability to move & automate sources and listener positions within a real space is really appealing, so hopefully the developer can iron out these issues ASAP.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Feb 7, 2021)

CGR said:


> Thanks for the detailed account of your experience with Inspirata. I was about to upgrade to the Personal edition after having been impressed with the quality and clarity of the reverbs in the Lite version, but think I'll hold off until it's more stable. The ability to move & automate sources and listener positions within a real space is really appealing, so hopefully the developer can iron out these issues ASAP.



You are welcome, CGR.
Depending on the type of recording they have made in the room, there are some more conventional ones where the sound sources and the listener can only be moved to certain confined spaces and stages, while others, such as the SZECHENYI BATH ROUND POOL I am using for this project, where they have captured all the space and you can move sources and listener anywhere, even letting the listener pass over the sources. It is something truly unique and extraordinary ... and this justifies (and gives value) the 140 GB of space needed for the rooms.
Complaining about the size of the rooms is really ridiculous when it comes to convolution reverbs.


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 7, 2021)

Completely stable for me still, on my ancient i5 with 16G of ram. I contacted the devs and after a few days they got back to me and said they were aware of the problems and working through them. Bummer for those having trouble but once it gets stable across most systems I am sure it will be a great success.
On the other hand another company, cant remember name, just announced their 'breakthrough' with convolution so hopefully competition doesnt stand still.
Company is Overloud, fluid convolution they call it


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Feb 7, 2021)

pondinthestream said:


> Completely stable for me still, on my ancient i5 with 16G of ram. I contacted the devs and after a few days they got back to me and said they were aware of the problems and working through them. Bummer for those having trouble but once it gets stable across most systems I am sure it will be a great success.
> On the other hand another company, cant remember name, just announced their 'breakthrough' with convolution so hopefully competition doesnt stand still.



I don't know, as far as I am concerned this plugin covers all my needs in this area, and even more than I expected / knew, so as soon as there is a stable version I don't think I will be interested in other alternatives for quite some time. 
In terms of use, the only thing missing for me is the presence of an equalizer for the direct source. 
I find this new 100% wet insert approach very useful and much more realistic than other convolution reverbs, but it is an approach that can be scary because, in fact, even going to work on 'Clarity and Purity', the direct sound suffers too much transformation in the real space going to re-equalize with it. The only better alternative, instead of going to equalize everything after Inspirata, would be to be able to intervene directly on the direct source to be able to restore some excessively modified frequencies from the room. 
As soon as I get the chance, I'll let the developer know.


----------



## janila (Feb 7, 2021)

I tried once again and got some testing done but eventually Inspirata crashed. This time it didn't just crash Cubase but booted the whole thing. Where can info about updates be found? The website says nothing about versions and the same goes for their installer.

Is anyone having success with Inspirata in orchestral context? It works fine as a send reverb but that's nothing new. It's obviously impossible to load Inspirata on every separate instrument in a template and even one instance per instrument group is challenging with the current level of optimization. I tried to make a stereo string section by placing the Inspirata inputs on stage as A where violins would be and B where basses would be and panning all strings in between but the result wasn't very pleasing. Too wet or too phasey when adding dry signal. Maybe one instance per instrument group might be the best compromise after the plugin is stable and optimized.


----------



## pmcrockett (Feb 7, 2021)

janila said:


> I tried once again and got some testing done but eventually Inspirata crashed. This time it didn't just crash Cubase but booted the whole thing. Where can info about updates be found? The website says nothing about versions and the same goes for their installer.


There's an update log here.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Feb 7, 2021)

janila said:


> I tried once again and got some testing done but eventually Inspirata crashed. This time it didn't just crash Cubase but booted the whole thing. Where can info about updates be found? The website says nothing about versions and the same goes for their installer.
> 
> Is anyone having success with Inspirata in orchestral context? It works fine as a send reverb but that's nothing new. It's obviously impossible to load Inspirata on every separate instrument in a template and even one instance per instrument group is challenging with the current level of optimization. I tried to make a stereo string section by placing the Inspirata inputs on stage as A where violins would be and B where basses would be and panning all strings in between but the result wasn't very pleasing. Too wet or too phasey when adding dry signal. Maybe one instance per instrument group might be the best compromise after the plugin is stable and optimized.



I haven't worked with Inspirata on the orchestra yet, but I've figured out this kind of approach to try: taking into account that the various sample libraries have almost all the instruments already panned in the right space, I would leave the direct signal (reducing the ambient microphones as much as possible) and I would work with 4 sends; right where to send all the instruments with greater presence to the right, and so on for center and left. 

For these 3 I would position the listener not too far from the stage and leave him in the central listening direction, with a 'listener envelopment' less wide than the 'apparent source width'. 
As for the positioning of the sound sources, I would move them by virtue of the type of send (right-center-left), but without going too far from the center. 

Finally, I would use a send 4 as a general send for all instruments, with a distant listener position and central sound sources but with wide width. 

I don't have the time to test this kind of approach, but from what I know at this moment of Inspirata, I think it can be valid.


----------



## janila (Feb 10, 2021)

It seems counterintuitive to go for Inspirata and then use it just as another convolution reverb. We have plenty of stable and efficient plugins with great libraries for that. The free positioning isn’t that important as a sound sculpting tool, a stationary impulse will usually do if all you need is a single source in a space. Using Inspirata as a cheaper alternative to MIR is more intriguing. I think using it as an insert would make most sense and for that there should be a way to blend dry signal in while retaining the position on the virtual stage.

The more I look at Inspirata the more I respect and want MIR. It’s just too expensive for what it does better than other options.


----------



## ltmusic (Feb 10, 2021)

janila said:


> It seems counterintuitive to go for Inspirata and then use it just as another convolution reverb. We have plenty of stable and efficient plugins with great libraries for that. The free positioning isn’t that important as a sound sculpting tool, a stationary impulse will usually do if all you need is a single source in a space. Using Inspirata as a cheaper alternative to MIR is more intriguing. I think using it as an insert would make most sense and for that there should be a way to blend dry signal in while retaining the position on the virtual stage.
> 
> The more I look at Inspirata the more I respect and want MIR. It’s just too expensive for what it does better than other options.


MIR is incredible! Its worth getting it during discounts and in combination with the Vouchers. I Highly recommend it!


----------



## janila (Feb 10, 2021)

ltmusic said:


> MIR is incredible! Its worth getting it during discounts and in combination with the Vouchers. I Highly recommend it!


The vouchers are just money, no additional discount is involved?


----------



## BasariStudios (Feb 10, 2021)

janila said:


> The vouchers are just money, no additional discount is involved?


Actually there was on BF, for 300 Bucks you get 400$ Vouchers.


----------



## ltmusic (Feb 10, 2021)

janila said:


> The vouchers are just money, no additional discount is involved?





BasariStudios said:


> Actually there was on BF, for 300 Bucks you get 400$ Vouchers.


Exactly!


----------



## janila (Feb 10, 2021)

So you buy discounted vouchers and then use them to buy discounted products? That sounds sweet! Hopefully they have a sale before black friday.


----------



## ltmusic (Feb 10, 2021)

janila said:


> So you buy discounted vouchers and then use them to buy discounted products? That sounds sweet! Hopefully they have a sale before black friday.


Yes. Also, if you buy MIR (Pro or 24) you have to buy at least one room pack.


----------



## ltmusic (Feb 10, 2021)

ltmusic said:


> Yes. Also, if you buy MIR (Pro or 24) you have to buy at least one room pack.


Today MIR PRO costs 645 €: During Christmas sale the price was 445 € (if i remember correctly...). So in combination with 3 vouchers + 1 for free it costed 345 €. Not bad!!


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Feb 12, 2021)

There is a new update available.

Version 1.0.20 certainly feels more stable and lighter when enabled or disabled, and no longer crashes when re-enabling a previously disabled plugin, or when unfreeze a track.

In the notes they seem to have changed an abnormal behavior in mono to stereo tracks for logic and proT, but now the strange behavior happens in Studio one, where presets and old tracks are opened with the speakers in mono, with the consequence that to listen to the presets, every time it will be necessary to modify the speakers, and much more annoying, to lose any previous settings of the speakers, SO BE VERY CAREFUL BEFORE YOU DO THE UPDATE if you have already submitted some work, because you will lose the settings, since the speakers when transformed into mono and subsequently back to stereo, they will return to the factory stereo setting, and not the last setting you set. And this is what will happen with this 'IMPROVEMENT FOR PROT E LOGIC USER'.

Add that nowadays Studio One is one of the most used DAWs in the world, so, how to say, will it be the case to open a project on Studio One before releasing an update that destroys the previous work?

When I interacted with customer service I also proposed my willingness to test on studio one
Availability that was not accepted (and which I obviously withdraws), and which probably would have avoided this type of problem, or that out of respect for my colleagues I have to waste another 20 minutes of my precious time writing on this forum to notify them and put them in guard against the possibility of losing the settings of a project.

This is all getting embarrassing.


----------



## Monkey Man (Feb 13, 2021)

Your efforts have been admirable IMHO, Sarah. Thank you for trying so hard and for your patience.

I saw the writing on the wall before my stalled download even commenced, figuring that the day-long shenanigans trying to get that to work and the early reports here were obvious signs that the company just wasn't fully-prepared.

Knowing that in my craziest dreams I wouldn't dare try to bring such an unfinished product to market, I concluded that I'd have to be equally-crazy to donate hundreds of dollars to someone else who's actually done so.

It's been an epic fail thus far, no doubt.


----------



## companyofquail (Feb 27, 2021)

Anyone having any better experience with any updates? I really want this thing to work but have to sit on the sidelines until it is more stable.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi.
Version 1.21 certainly seems more stable and I would say that it is now possible to start working safely.

The problem of rooms not loading automatically (and it was necessary to reset the localized folder) does not seem to reoccur, and the bug related to presets with mono speakers has been solved.

Also, even though I was notified by support that the 'Product Improvement Program' is not active, the bug of the setting to accept or not accept to participate that was not saved before has been fixed.
Again, the program would seem not to be active yet, but for those who were not aware of it it could be annoying to see the check on 'participate' that reappeared the next time the plugin was restarted.
The customer service immediately took care of my consideration and arranged for it to be fixed.

In general, the plugin is more stable, and even if it sometimes seems to 'get stuck', within a few seconds it manages to regain control, unlike before the DAW crashed on time.
For someone like me who mainly works with sound design and renders sound by sound, without the need to have multiple plugins in the template (which could create some instability and be resource consuming), this tool truly becomes a new secret weapon. .
Even the simplest room to start sculpting the sound will have a rendering and realism that is impossible to achieve with any other algorithmic reverb.

It is necessary to familiarize yourself with the plugin for some time to understand how to use the dry / wet signal in conjunction with the direct / reverberant signal, also because the direct signal by its nature, being processed in the room, is completely distorted according to the type of rooms you choose. Then you have to familiarize yourself with 'Purity' and 'Clarity' and use the envelope control to customize the response and the equalization of the impulse (obviously I am referring to the versions from Personal upwards). So, if you already like what you hear in the Lite version, moving on to the next version can only do great things with your sounds.


The excellent quality of this plugin is starting to be more and more in line with stability, so as far as I'm concerned, and despite the fact that I have always been very fussy (and I will continue to be ) I would say that it is the right time to start work with this tool, and upgrade wherever you want more customization possibilities.


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 27, 2021)

My go-to reverb now.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Feb 27, 2021)

pondinthestream said:


> My go-to reverb now.


Definitely .

Also to give a simple touch of initial room before starting to manipulate the sound:

Me: 'Well, for that I can also use a simple algorithmic reverb'...
Always Me: 'Come on, no, let's do it with Inspirata'.

And I always end up smiling, even if the actual manipulation hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Monkey Man (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks for the update, Sarah.

You're a trooper, mate.


----------



## Monkey Man (Feb 27, 2021)

Glad you think it's funny, but... I'm _cereal!_


----------



## G_Erland (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi all! May I ask - hows it going, did inspirata receive updates, stability, is there a trial of any sort for the personal version, 2 or eight sources in the end?


----------



## janila (Mar 9, 2021)

I tried MIR. Might be a trap. It's really, really, really good. And expensive. Which leads me to a question.

MIR is super efficient but it seems reading from the Inspirata website that the resource requirements per sound source in Inspirata Professional are similar to a single instance of Personal edition. MIR is a separate application to which the plugins send audio. Is Inspirata Professional (in stereo projects) just the Personal edition (meaning processing separately per plugin instance) but the GUI is linked between the instances? Does this mean that Inspirata will never be as efficient as MIR? And does this mean that for sound and resources it makes no difference running several Personal editions instead of Professional edition(s), just the simplicity of having all sound sources in the same GUI is missing?

If there's no MIR type of magic happening in Inspirata Professional, I find the difference between Inspirata Personal and Professional just silly. In this case the Personal should include the separate sound sources and the Professional should be separated by the surround output options. Or maybe there should be a Personal Plus edition with at least 8 stereo sources and a slightly higher price tag. In stereo use paying three times more for just the GUI linking makes no sense.

IMHO there should be the free Lite edition as is (with a single locked source and smaller IR collection), Stereo edition (the current Personal but with sound sources), Surround (Professional) and Immersive.


----------



## Dietz (Mar 9, 2021)

janila said:


> MIR is a separate application to which the plugins send audio.


_Off topic, just to avoid misunderstandings: MIR Pro's plug-in version is actually "conventional" VST/AU/AAX plug-in which happens to share its main GUI with all other instances, so they. Only when you use VE Pro as host for MIR Pro audio is sent from the DAW to this separate application. _


----------



## janila (Mar 10, 2021)

Dietz said:


> _Off topic, just to avoid misunderstandings: MIR Pro's plug-in version is actually "conventional" VST/AU/AAX plug-in which happens to share its main GUI with all other instances, so they. Only when you use VE Pro as host for MIR Pro audio is sent from the DAW to this separate application. _


Thanks for chiming in. Now I'm confused. I have VEP but the plugin was used as an insert in Cubase. I tried MIR 24 if that makes a difference.


----------



## Dietz (Mar 10, 2021)

janila said:


> Thanks for chiming in. Now I'm confused. I have VEP but the plugin was used as an insert in Cubase. I tried MIR 24 if that makes a difference.


I don't want to take this thread off-track too far. In short: MIR Pro comes in two flavours - either as an integral part of VE Pro, where it is able to derive lots of information directly from Vienna Instruments, or as a more "conventional" plug-in, which is preferrable for work with actual audio tracks directly in your DAW.

Please feel invited to VSL's own forum to discuss the topic in depth, if you want.


----------



## G_Erland (Mar 10, 2021)

I can not say anything about MIR, im afraid - and im not sure yet that i understand the «sources» component of inspirata well enough to say whether multiple stereo instances is the same as many sources in «one room». About the different versions, a big thing seems to be processing and i presume IR resolution.


----------



## janila (Apr 18, 2021)

I was optimistic about the 1.0.22 version and all that it promised to improve but opening just three or four instances crashes Cubase 11. I did a new build with everything new and it's just as bad in both systems I've used it in. Cubase 11 isn't the most stable DAW available but with every other plugin I've tried I can go copying tracks until I max out the CPU. It makes no difference if I add new tracks with the plugin or try to copy existing ones. I managed to mix a project with a single Inspirata Personal as a send effect but even that felt like bringing a drunken elephant into a porcelain shop. How are you doing with it?


----------



## jbraner (Apr 19, 2021)

It's working OK here - in Reaper.
1.0.21 fixed the problem where outputs were being saved as mono (!) - and now 1.0.22 seems to be working great.
This plugin has always sounded great - they just needed to get it functioning properly.
I'm sorry to hear that it doesn't work too well in Cubase :-\


----------



## CGR (Apr 19, 2021)

Updated the Lite version to 1.0.22 and it's working fine in Logic Pro X, although still a CPU hog. I really like the natural sound of the rooms and they each have very distinct characters, but I often hesitate to load it into projects due to its resource requirements.


----------



## jbraner (Apr 19, 2021)

The CPU isn't bad here - but it uses a *lot* of RAM 
(around 2GB for the first instance and 1GB for subsequent ones)


----------



## janila (May 4, 2021)

I sent a support ticket about my problem with Inspirata in Cubase 11 some time ago. I got an email saying that their development team was able to recreate the problem and a fix will be included in the next update. I’m getting optimistic again.  I really want this plugin to reach it’s full potential.


----------



## jbraner (May 5, 2021)

Are you on 1.0.22?
This version fixed a few more problems...


----------



## Rob (May 5, 2021)

do we still need to download 4+ GB just to update the plugin?


----------



## janila (May 5, 2021)

jbraner said:


> Are you on 1.0.22?
> This version fixed a few more problems...


You replied to my post about the problem a couple of posts higher.  I'm eagerly waiting for 1.0.23.


----------



## jbraner (May 5, 2021)

oops sorry


----------



## Csaba (May 30, 2021)

Hi, v1.0.23 is out now and it contains multiple optimizations, among them a reduction of CPU load and a first step in cooperative instances where resources are shared among instances to reduce the computational load. The update is small download. And yes, more is coming in the development queue. We hear you.


----------



## jbraner (May 30, 2021)

Sounds good! I'll give it a try.



> resources are shared among instances


This sounds good. I think RAM use is a bigger problem than CPU load.


----------



## Toecutter (May 30, 2021)

Anyone using Inspirata as their main reverb? Worth it now after the many updates?


----------



## Csaba (May 30, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Anyone using Inspirata as their main reverb? Worth it now after the many updates?


We get more and more reports from fellow creative professionals on using it as their main reverb. One album just got out that was exclusively using Inspirata. We will share some of the testimonials in the coming weeks and continuously in the next months. Large facilities and movies/shows are also picking it up. Very exciting.


----------



## jbraner (May 30, 2021)

I use it as my main reverb. I still use it on a buss - but it sounds great and works fine for me in Reaper (on Windows).
It was using too much RAM to load on lots of tracks - but that might be better now with the shared resources (between instances) fix.


----------



## janila (May 31, 2021)

The new update (1.0.23) is a giant leap in the right direction! The previous version crashed Cubase after three instances and made it unstable even with one. With the new version I could load 64 instances in an empty project and Nuendo (I made the switch between the Inspirata updates but it’s the same codebase and the same version so it shouldn’t make a difference) is still stable. Inspirata still causes CPU spikes in my complex template and I didn’t notice much of a difference between the new latency settings in the plugin which means that the audio system latency has to be higher than otherwise necessary. Hopefully they can optimize it further but at least the plugin feels solid for the first time. I’m thrilled to be able to really take Inspirata for a spin!


----------



## Markrs (Jun 1, 2021)

SUMMER SALE - June 1-15 - Get Inspirata Lite Edition at 70% OFF; Upgrade from Inspirata Lite Edition to Personal at 50% OFF, upgrade from Lite Edition to Professional at 40% OFF!

Lite​NOW 70% OFF!
Promotional Code: LITE70OFF
Until 15 June 2021
Was: $99.00 | Now with code: *$29.70*

Lite to Personal​NOW 50% OFF!
Promotional Code: UPGRADE-PERS50OFF
Until 15 June 2021
Was: $119.00 | Now with code: *$59.50*

Lite to Professional​NOW 40% OFF!
Promotional Code: UPGRADE-PRO40OFF
Until 15 June 2021
Was: $519.00 | Now with code: *$311.40*






INSPIRATA | Inspired Acoustics







inspiredacoustics.com


----------



## Markrs (Jun 1, 2021)

It seems that this Inspirata is working well now so might upgrade to the personal edition


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 1, 2021)

Markrs said:


> SUMMER SALE - June 1-15 - Get Inspirata Lite Edition at 70% OFF; Upgrade from Inspirata Lite Edition to Personal at 50% OFF, upgrade from Lite Edition to Professional at 40% OFF!
> 
> Lite​NOW 70% OFF!
> Promotional Code: LITE70OFF
> ...


Those prices don't look quite right... i think you mixed up the cost for personal and professional?


----------



## Markrs (Jun 1, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Those prices don't look quite right... i think you mixed up the cost for personal and professional?


I did thank you


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jun 1, 2021)

Hmm, I liked what Lite version was trying to do (even if it failed due to odd stereo image issues etc.), but this personal edition for 60$ is tempting.


----------



## janila (Jun 1, 2021)

Personal edition for that price is a no-brainer. A weird sale though. Are they going to have a second sale from Personal upwards or what is the point. The bang-for-the-buck ratio is sky high for the Personal and not so much for the others.


----------



## Rob (Jun 1, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I did thank you


Mark don't forget to fix pricing in the other thread too


----------



## muk (Jun 1, 2021)

Annoyingly Inspired Acoustics still haven't fixed their server problems. The download is excruciatingly slow, and then hangs forever at 6%. The same tortorous process that it was at release. This is not inspiring confidence at all I must say.


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 1, 2021)

Personal edition users, how are you guys working with only 2 sound sources?

Even 16 sources in the Professional edition seem too limiting but 2 is just impossible to position an orchestra. How? Am I missing something?


----------



## muk (Jun 1, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Even 16 sources in the Professional edition seem too limiting but 2 is just impossible to position an orchestra. How? Am I missing something?


Use one instance per stereo source/instrument. Now that the instances share some resources this you should be able to use more instances than before. But it still gets resource intensive quickly, so you can't place all instruments of a large orchestra individually with the Personal edition.


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 1, 2021)

muk said:


> Use one instance per stereo source/instrument. Now that the instances share some resources this you should be able to use more instances than before. But it still gets resource intensive quickly, so you can't place all instruments of a large orchestra individually with the Personal edition.


Yea I don't see that working very well. If I use 16 instances of Personal edition, do they "see" and affect each other like MIR or Virtual Sound Stage? Or do I need Professional edition for that?

Is it less intensive to use the Professional edition in this case?


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 1, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Personal edition users, how are you guys working with only 2 sound sources?
> 
> Even 16 sources in the Professional edition seem too limiting but 2 is just impossible to position an orchestra. How? Am I missing something?


I think there might be a misunderstanding about the developer's use of the term "sound source". When the product first came out, I took it the same way as @Toecutter -- one "source" = one instrument or section of the orchestra. Now I think one "source" means one microphone position. That interpretation makes the limitation of 16 sources in the Professional edition understandable, and suggests that the Personal edition is for stereo pairs of microphones.

I hope the developer is reading this thread and can clarify the intended usage of the plugin.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 1, 2021)

Rob said:


> Mark don't forget to fix pricing in the other thread too


Thanks Rob, just updated it 😊


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 1, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> I think there might be a misunderstanding about the developer's use of the term "sound source". When the product first came out, I took it the same way as @Toecutter -- one "source" = one instrument or section of the orchestra. Now I think one "source" means one microphone position. That interpretation makes the limitation of 16 sources in the Professional edition understandable, and suggests that the Personal edition is for stereo pairs of microphones.
> 
> I hope the developer is reading this thread and can clarify the intended usage of the plugin.


Yea I find this very confusing, would be nice to learn what is the proper most efficient way of using this reverb for orchestral work. Say I want to position piccolo, flutes, oboes, clarinets, bassoons, contrabassoon, horns, trumpets, trombones, bass trombone, tuba, violin 1 & 2, violas, cellos, basses, harps 1 & 2, piano, timpani, gran casa, piatti, snare and glockenspiel. How? Which edition? (video maybe?)


----------



## jbraner (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm not the dev - but here's what I know: 
Each sound source is a mono mic, so you need 2 for a stereo pair.
So, with Personal, you need an instance for each instrument - 
or you can use it on a buss (the old fashioned way) and just send to it.
I use Precedence (by 2C Audio) on a track to position an instrument and then send to the reverb buss.
This works really well (not for an orchestra though - I'm just using it for some guitars and maybe a keyboard or some percussion etc)

For Professional, you're only going to get 8 (stereo) *pairs* with your 16 sound sources.
If you're not too fussy, you could *share* some stereo pairs for a couple of instruments - I bet that would still sound pretty good 

NB In Reaper, the 4th channel automatically becomes the "LFE" channel. I never heard of this, but the guys at IA told me "LFE stands for Low Frequency Effect and it is the ".1" channel in surround configurations. This channel is used to carry low frequency sound effects in cinematic sound."
(I guess this is really meant for surround rather than the stereo inputs we're talking about)
This can't be changed so I really only get 7 pairs for now. The guys at IA said they're working on a fix for this. this is just for Reaper - I don't know about other DAWs.

This eats a lot of RAM though. I find Personal uses 2GB for the first instance, and 1GB for subsequent ones. Professional seems to be about the same - so for 16 inputs figure about 8 or 9GB (more or less)


----------



## Csaba (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi! For the download speeds, I can confirm download servers both in the US, EU and APAC work well and I can achieve here a download speed of 800-900 Mbps on a Gigabit connection to Hungary. However, if there is anyone having difficulties with the download speed and is willing to dive deep with us to figure out what might be the reason, please send us a support ticket indicating that. It would be useful for us to know where we should add more servers to make the download experience smooth.


----------



## muk (Jun 1, 2021)

Csaba said:


> Hi! For the download speeds, I can confirm download servers both in the US, EU and APAC work well and I can achieve here a download speed of 800-900 Mbps on a Gigabit connection to Hungary. However, if there is anyone having difficulties with the download speed and is willing to dive deep with us to figure out what might be the reason, please send us a support ticket indicating that. It would be useful for us to know where we should add more servers to make the download experience smooth.



Did that before posting here. I hope we can figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 1, 2021)

jbraner said:


> I'm not the dev - but here's what I know:
> Each sound source is a mono mic, so you need 2 for a stereo pair.
> So, with Personal, you need an instance for each instrument -
> or you can use it on a buss (the old fashioned way) and just send to it.
> ...


Thanks jbraner, very helpful  By the looks of it, I don't think this was meant to be used as a full orchestra positioning tool. The RAM use (2GB + 1GB per instance) is prohibitive for large symphonic arrangements. I'll stick to MIR.


----------



## jbraner (Jun 2, 2021)

It seems like the last update worked on sharing thread resources between instances (for CPU%, I guess) so maybe they can work on sharing RAM resources between instances (or sources within the Professional version). You would think that 2 versions of Personal, which load up the same room, could share quite a bit...


----------



## Csaba (Jun 2, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Thanks jbraner, very helpful  By the looks of it, I don't think this was meant to be used as a full orchestra positioning tool. The RAM use (2GB + 1GB per instance) is prohibitive for large symphonic arrangements. I'll stick to MIR.


Hi! The actual RAM usage in v1.0.23 Pro is about 1.1 GB per instance with one sound source already on stage and about 0.35GB per additional sound source, assuming the room is the Berlin Philharmonie. In different DAWs you can see about 10% difference in RAM usage.

To map an orchestra on stage, I would take two figures into account. One is the seating density of your orchestra and the other is the spatial resolution of the hall in Inspirata. In a typical orchestra, players are seated in a density between 1.2-2 square meter per player and in Inspirata you would get typically the same figure on a stage. For smaller spaces there is a finer resolution. That means that for now, you can place a full orchestra if you wanted to, the data is there, but there is a computational resource limitation (CPU and RAM) and an interface limitation (different DAWs handle routing differently).

Assuming a 120 piece orchestra setting, in version 1.0.23 I would use about 8 positions and map the instruments to these positions. Inspirata uses a time variant algorithm so the sound will be fine. That setting would use about 4 GB of RAM in a single instance, and will bring you a very satisfactory sound. If you were to place all 120 instruments individually on stage, I recommend to wait a bit for our upcoming updates on which we are working at the moment, some exciting things are in the queue.


----------



## jbraner (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi Csaba,
Thanks for the info - I was just using the rough numbers I see in Reaper (using studio 6 room) and I always use "pairs" of sound sources.
It would be good to have a better idea about how far apart these sound sources are - is there a general measurement? Or is each room different?
Maybe if we could zoom in more - and see a grid (for meters, or something) that would be good?


----------



## Csaba (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi! Currently, Inspirata rooms are provided in 1-2 m spatial resolution, in average. Rooms with a smaller floorplan generally allow for a higher resolution, up to 0.4 m. Zooming is on our agenda, indeed. In version 1.0.23, there is a button on the GUI which provides you with the option to display smaller sound source elements to assist in finer positioning. We have the data to increase the spatial resolution for each room, but this will result in a larger download size. I encourage everyone to reach out to us with feature requests and use case scenarios if you feel we should know about something.


----------



## jbraner (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi Csaba,
I know there is the button to display smaller elements - but I still don't really know if they're 1m apart or 10m apart. In other words, I can't really tell how close they are to each other...

Is there a rough estimate - like, if they're 1" apart that's 2m apart in the room?


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 2, 2021)

Csaba said:


> Hi! The actual RAM usage in v1.0.23 Pro is about 1.1 GB per instance with one sound source already on stage and about 0.35GB per additional sound source, assuming the room is the Berlin Philharmonie. In different DAWs you can see about 10% difference in RAM usage.
> 
> To map an orchestra on stage, I would take two figures into account. One is the seating density of your orchestra and the other is the spatial resolution of the hall in Inspirata. In a typical orchestra, players are seated in a density between 1.2-2 square meter per player and in Inspirata you would get typically the same figure on a stage. For smaller spaces there is a finer resolution. That means that for now, you can place a full orchestra if you wanted to, the data is there, but there is a computational resource limitation (CPU and RAM) and an interface limitation (different DAWs handle routing differently).
> 
> Assuming a 120 piece orchestra setting, in version 1.0.23 I would use about 8 positions and map the instruments to these positions. Inspirata uses a time variant algorithm so the sound will be fine. That setting would use about 4 GB of RAM in a single instance, and will bring you a very satisfactory sound. If you were to place all 120 instruments individually on stage, I recommend to wait a bit for our upcoming updates on which we are working at the moment, some exciting things are in the queue.


I was very confused and your answer was so helpful, thanks really. "Inspirata uses a time variant algorithm so the sound will be fine" this is cool! I look forward to seeing where the upcoming updates take Inspirata, I'll wait with great excitement, sounds like something big is cooking


----------



## MrTopo! (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi! I have checked all the files of the Full and Lite Roompacks, to know which space each file belongs to. I leave here the lists in case they could be useful (to eliminate those that are not wanted, for example).


*Roompack Full:*

351817 - Johanneskirche, Darmstadt
2432028 - Baradla Cave Concert Hall, Aggtelek
4727866 - Melbourne Town Hall
8247435 - National Technical Library Textbooks Reading Room, Budapest
14263898 - Royal Concertgebouw, Amsterdam
17869730 - Vatroslav Lisinski Main Concert Hall, Zagreb
20314400 - Berliner Philharmonie
20970125 - Basement Rehearsal Room
21528931 - Szimpla Pub Lobby, Budapest
25284727 - The Hungarian Radio Corp., Studio No. 6, Budapest
25814389 - A38 Ship Club Stage, Budapest
27044429 - SkyCourt, Airport Cafeteria on the Gallery, Budapest
28114177 - Matthias Church, Crypt, Budapest
28832195 - Great Hall of the Liszt Academy of Music
29451158 - Szimpla Pub Live Stage, Budapest
30581402 - Bedroom #1
33827060 - Palace of Arts Concert Hall, Budapest
38314811 - Matthias Church, Budapest
38845255 - Bathroom #1
39017842 - The Scots' Church, Melbourne
40203877 - Votive Church, Szeged
44283838 - Festival Theatre of The Palace of Arts, Budapest
50137995 - Glass Hall of The Palace of Arts, Budapest
51904083 - Orchestral Rehearsal Room
60076748 - Szechenyi Bath Entrance Hall, Budapest
62551640 - Erkel Theatre, Budapest
62597792 - Bedroom #2
68424158 - Basilica of St. Michael the Archangel, Marijampole
72228299 - Small Office
76715371 - Vatroslav Lisinski Small Concert Hall, Zagreb
81395533 - Szechenyi Bath Round Pool, Budapest
82656447 - Hungarian State Opera
83769831 - Underground Garage
86452895 - Church of St. Mathew, Anyksciai
87004504 - SkyCourt, Airport Passenger Hall, Budapest
89756287 - Matthias Church, Choir Rehearsal Room, Budapest
93904162 - National Technical Library Main Reading Room, Budapest


*Roompack Lite:*

4605066 - Hungarian State Opera
5227533 - Vatroslav Lisinski Small Concert Hall, Zagreb
6552945 - Bedroom #1
10449344 - Festival Theatre of The Palace of Arts, Budapest
13228699 - Underground Garage
15654546 - National Technical Library Textbooks Reading Room, Budapest
15842290 - Erkel Theatre, Budapest
16977068 - The Hungarian Radio Corp., Studio No. 6, Budapest
24288941 - Small Office
25944847 - Szimpla Pub Lobby, Budapest
28458418 - Church of St. Mathew, Anyksciai
34746687 - Orchestral Rehearsal Room
43106517 - A38 Ship Club Stage, Budapest
43837034 - Melbourne Town Hall
44396639 - The Scots' Church, Melbourne
46044339 - Basilica of St. Michael the Archangel, Marijampole
46844664 - Matthias Church, Choir Rehearsal Room, Budapest
54402083 - Bathroom #1
56606039 - Matthias Church, Budapest
62781502 - Basement Rehearsal Room
63325646 - Szechenyi Bath Round Pool, Budapest
63900883 - Votive Church, Szeged
67085013 - Szimpla Pub Live Stage, Budapest
68479734 - Berliner Philharmonie
72754959 - Palace of Arts Concert Hall, Budapest
73271036 - Matthias Church, Crypt, Budapest
73930518 - Royal Concertgebouw, Amsterdam
74256758 - Baradla Cave Concert Hall, Aggtelek
78319523 - Szechenyi Bath Entrance Hall, Budapest
79060116 - Bedroom #2
79574896 - SkyCourt, Airport Cafeteria on the Gallery, Budapest
85525381 - National Technical Library Main Reading Room, Budapest
89036573 - Vatroslav Lisinski Main Concert Hall, Zagreb
94384749 - Great Hall of the Liszt Academy of Music
95169245 - Johanneskirche, Darmstadt
95550873 - SkyCourt, Airport Passenger Hall, Budapest
98719361 - Glass Hall of The Palace of Arts, Budapest

Regards!


----------



## janila (Jun 5, 2021)

Are you having the once-fixed problem of not remembering the room but loading empty in a saved session with 1.0.23?


----------



## jbraner (Jun 5, 2021)

Not here - in Reaper (Windows).
That seems to work fine for the last few updates...


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jun 5, 2021)

MrTopo! said:


> Hi! I have checked all the files of the Full and Lite Roompacks, to know which space each file belongs to. I leave here the lists in case they could be useful (to eliminate those that are not wanted, for example).


Thanks for that, just bought personal and finished downloading and now I know which rooms I can safely move/delete (I'm pretty sure I won't be putting my orchestra in a bathroom anytime soon).


----------



## janila (Jun 5, 2021)

Piotrek K. said:


> Thanks for that, just bought personal and finished downloading and now I know which rooms I can safely move/delete (I'm pretty sure I won't be putting my orchestra in a bathroom anytime soon).


You really should consider letting them go there every now and then. Keeps the playing more relaxed.


----------



## Csaba (Jun 5, 2021)

You can find and track the changes of the different versions here:





User's Manual / Version history and changelog | Inspired Acoustics







www.inspiredacoustics.com





The forthcoming version release is scheduled for next week.


----------



## ansthenia (Jun 5, 2021)

Trying out the lite version and these IR's are very, very lovely. Only using it as a typical reverb for now (I stick it on master at around 50% dry/wet, direct sound turned off) so I don't have to worry about the whole mono stuff.

I wish I could insert it onto a string ensemble patch, that is recorded in situ, and set it to 100% wet with direct turned up without it squishing all the sections into the same point. Maxing the width expands the sound greatly but each section sound is still coming from the same point. I guess that's just the nature of this kind type of reverb though, that's mean for individual instruments/sections.

I think the lite version will be fine for me, I'd rather place the instruments traditionally with DAW panning and just use Inspirata as a normal reverb effect, it still sounds wonderful this way to me.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 5, 2021)

I am tempted by the personal version, just not sure if I would fully utilise it over the lite version that I have. At least I have until the 15th June to decide before the sale ends. 

Be interested to hear if anyone else has the personal version and how they use it.


----------



## emulator (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi all,

I am from Germany and since 1st. of June I am trying to download the Personal roompack. 
It's a real pain. For now only 27% are done and my average speed is 100kb/sec on a 100Mbit line.
I started the download on different times but no real progress.

Hope you get it fixed or to publish the files e.g. on Amazon cloud.

I really love Inspirata and the lite version is one of my favourite reverb.

All the best.
Frank


----------



## CGR (Jun 6, 2021)

emulator said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am from Germany and since 1st. of June I am trying to download the Personal roompack.
> It's a real pain. For now only 27% are done and my average speed is 100kb/sec on a 100Mbit line.
> ...


I upgraded to the Personal edition last Friday and have had the same download issues. VERY slow and has stalled twice, the second time with a blank download screen and a message saying I have no Licenses.

In comparison, I downloaded a large upgrade to a VSL Synchron piano the same day and it was fast and went like clockwork. Something is amiss at the server end at Inspired Acoustics.

PS: I'm in Melbourne Australia FYI.


----------



## Csaba (Jun 6, 2021)

emulator said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am from Germany and since 1st. of June I am trying to download the Personal roompack.
> It's a real pain. For now only 27% are done and my average speed is 100kb/sec on a 100Mbit line.
> ...


Hi Frank,
Right now the servers have plenty of free bandwidth and other resources, so it must be some other network problem in between preventing a speedy access. Our server in Frankfurt has a lot of free resources at the moment. Please send us a support ticket and we'll set you up an alternative download method to check what causes the speed issue. I hope we will soon understand what causes these speed drops in certain ISP networks and address it.


----------



## Csaba (Jun 6, 2021)

CGR said:


> I upgraded to the Personal edition last Friday and have had the same download issues. VERY slow and has stalled twice.
> 
> In comparison, I downloaded a large upgrade to a VSL Synchron piano the same day and it was fast and went like clockwork. Something is amiss at the server end at Inspired Acoustics.


No, the servers are completely fine, but there are certain users behind some ISPs that have difficulties in maintaining a stable connection and they are filtering and slowing down certain data transfer types. We are using a more complicated download infrastructure than a load balanced HTTP or a single FTP server, and only about 1% of the users have download issues, but we'll address this, too.


----------



## emulator (Jun 6, 2021)

Csaba said:


> Hi Frank,
> Right now the servers have plenty of free bandwidth and other resources, so it must be some other network problem in between preventing a speedy access. Our server in Frankfurt has a lot of free resources at the moment. Please send us a support ticket and we'll set you up an alternative download method to check what causes the speed issue. I hope we will soon understand what causes these speed drops in certain ISP networks and address it.


Hi Csaba,

thanks for your quick reply on a Sunday at lunch time.
I have opened a support ticket. (#102629)

BR
Frank


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jun 6, 2021)

@Csaba while I had no issues with download I think it would be a good idea to create few thematic packs to download (concert halls, churches etc.) instead of one 140gb file with rooms I (and probably many others) will never use.


----------



## Csaba (Jun 6, 2021)

Yes, I think this is a great idea. We are exploring to add the possibility to manage the rooms, including downloading them, from within the plugin.


----------



## jbraner (Jun 6, 2021)

Csaba said:


> Yes, I think this is a great idea. We are exploring to add the possibility to manage the rooms, including downloading them, from within the plugin.


That's a great idea. Downloading them one at a time, or being able to choose how many to download is a good idea. Download speeds here (UK) are also 130 Kb/s :-\


----------



## Csaba (Jun 6, 2021)

jbraner said:


> That's a great idea. Downloading them one at a time, or being able to choose how many to download is a good idea. Download speeds here (UK) are also 130 Kb/s :-\


We'll release a new protocol support in IA Connect next week. It would be a great help if some of you could join and test/report the speeds you achieved.


----------



## emulator (Jun 6, 2021)

Csaba said:


> We'll release a new protocol support in IA Connect next week. It would be a great help if some of you could join and test/report the speeds you achieved.


Hi Csaba,

I will support you to test the speed from Germany.
No problem.

BR
Frank


----------



## janila (Jun 6, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I am tempted by the personal version, just not sure if I would fully utilise it over the lite version that I have. At least I have until the 15th June to decide before the sale ends.
> 
> Be interested to hear if anyone else has the personal version and how they use it.


I don’t see the Lite version as a product, I’m not sure it’s even a demo as it’s so limited compared to the Personal edition. The Personal edition offers great value for money (if the current version works in your system ), you are missing out if you settle for the Lite. The Personal edition is totally worth the money even if you just set one instance as a send and just leave it there, with the Personal edition you have a versatile set of rooms and controls to get the sound just right. IMHO most orchestral users would benefit from the Professional version if it just offered the inputs without the surround options at a cheaper price, but the Personal edition offers the same although with more memory usage and the hassle of using several plugin windows.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 6, 2021)

@Csaba Just tried to login and got the below error. Tried firefox and chrome. Could be something at my end, though not had any login issues before using Google login.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 6, 2021)

Purchased the upgrade from Lite to Personal edition sadly can't login to activate the license


----------



## TeamLeader (Jun 6, 2021)

Hey there. Am i missing something? I dont see scoring stages as part of the package? Are any there? Are any coming in immediate future? Thanks!


----------



## Csaba (Jun 6, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Purchased the upgrade from Lite to Personal edition sadly can't login to activate the license


If you have troubles with Google login, you can go ahead and register an account without using the social login options.


----------



## Csaba (Jun 6, 2021)

TeamLeader said:


> Hey there. Am i missing something? I dont see scoring stages as part of the package? Are any there? Are any coming in immediate future? Thanks!


Studio 6 of the Hungarian Radio is there already, and this is a room designed by a Nobel laurate (perhaps the only one in the world) and one of the oldest scoring stage in continental Europe. You can find the finest rooms for orchestras as concert halls are already there and you can shorten their reverbs if you find them too long. Or you can even use the early part only. More rooms are coming and as the Covid situation gets better, more measurements also.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 6, 2021)

Csaba said:


> If you have troubles with Google login, you can go ahead and register an account without using the social login options.


Thank you, I couldn't register an account as I had an account using Google login. However, using password reset worked perfect and now have the upgrade registered in my account


----------



## emulator (Jun 6, 2021)

emulator said:


> Hi Csaba,
> 
> thanks for your quick reply on a Sunday at lunch time.
> I have opened a support ticket. (#102629)
> ...


Hi Csaba,

all fine now. Thank you so much for your support.
Great Support and great product.

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 6, 2021)

Csaba said:


> Yes, I think this is a great idea. We are exploring to add the possibility to manage the rooms, including downloading them, from within the plugin.


Please do, that's a great feature.

Any rough estimate of when the performance update will be available? Are we talking weeks or months? The one mentioned here:



Csaba said:


> If you were to place all 120 instruments individually on stage, I recommend to wait a bit for our upcoming updates on which we are working at the moment, some exciting things are in the queue.


----------



## jbraner (Jun 6, 2021)

Csaba said:


> We'll release a new protocol support in IA Connect next week. It would be a great help if some of you could join and test/report the speeds you achieved.


Well, I'll test from the UK


----------



## Csaba (Jun 6, 2021)

The first performance update will be a reduction in the CPU load. Some heavy math work has recently concluded and this will bring down the CPU effort for all instances. This one will come in weeks. The next significant steps are still confidential but we will announce it as soon as possible.


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 6, 2021)

Csaba said:


> The first performance update will be a reduction in the CPU load. Some heavy math work has recently concluded and this will bring down the CPU effort for all instances. This one will come in weeks. The next significant steps are still confidential but we will announce it as soon as possible.


Thanks! Just to be clear because I'm really slow with these things XD the first perf update coming in weeks is the "120 instruments" one you mentioned before? Or should I wait for the next updates for that?


----------



## TeamLeader (Jun 7, 2021)

Csaba said:


> Studio 6 of the Hungarian Radio is there already, and this is a room designed by a Nobel laurate (perhaps the only one in the world) and one of the oldest scoring stage in continental Europe. You can find the finest rooms for orchestras as concert halls are already there and you can shorten their reverbs if you find them too long. Or you can even use the early part only. More rooms are coming and as the Covid situation gets better, more measurements also.


Thank you for those details. Appreciated.  We live and die by scoring stages here, so the more the better please. 

By measurements you mean what specifically? You provide exact measurements and absorption rates etc, and we plug them in?


----------



## CGR (Jun 8, 2021)

_Finally_ completed the download of the Personal Edition Room Pack (145GB) this afternoon after 3 days continuously at a very slow download rate. The Inspirata Downloader app forced an update today when it was around 80% complete which was a concern, but all went smoothly afterwards.

And now the good news . . . installation & authorisation of the plugin and loading the full Room Pack was straight forward. Only had a very quick test with a bone-dry sampled piano in the Matthias Church Choir Rehearsal Room and was _very_ impressed with how natural the ambience is, which blended with the source in a way like no other reverb plugin I've used. The free positioning of source and listener and source A/B width options are wonderful. A huge step-up from the Lite version, and I'm looking forward to it's continued development and optimisation.

Was really pleased to see two venues from my home town - the Melbourne Town Hall and The Scot's Church (I called in to see it in person a few months ago) which has a wonderful acoustic with a beautiful depth & height whilst maintaining great clarity. Nice work Inspired Acoustics (and a very appropriate name).


----------



## wxyz (Jun 8, 2021)

Csaba said:


> We'll release a new protocol support in IA Connect next week. It would be a great help if some of you could join and test/report the speeds you achieved.


New York 2mb/s vs other downloads 1.33 Mb/s


----------



## Csaba (Jun 8, 2021)

TeamLeader said:


> Thank you for those details. Appreciated.  We live and die by scoring stages here, so the more the better please.
> 
> By measurements you mean what specifically? You provide exact measurements and absorption rates etc, and we plug them in?


All rooms of Inspirata contain and process the actual on-site measurement data. We need to go to each venue physically, spend hours, or in larger spaces, days in there, and then post process what we measured. An exciting and exhausting process but each hall is documented in such detail that the data can be used for different purposes. For example, at the Liszt Academy of Music, the acoustic data that also went into Inspirata was the reference acoustical data during the physical refurbishment of the hall.


----------



## CGR (Jun 8, 2021)

A test with Synthogy Ivory's German D (Dry) and the Matthias Church Choir Rehearsal Room:


----------



## TeamLeader (Jun 9, 2021)

Csaba said:


> All rooms of Inspirata contain and process the actual on-site measurement data. We need to go to each venue physically, spend hours, or in larger spaces, days in there, and then post process what we measured. An exciting and exhausting process but each hall is documented in such detail that the data can be used for different purposes. For example, at the Liszt Academy of Music, the acoustic data that also went into Inspirata was the reference acoustical data during the physical refurbishment of the hall.


that is superb technique. Thank you for the info.


----------



## cqd (Jun 9, 2021)

Upgraded to personal yesterday and downloaded it overnight..
Looking forward to checking it out this evening..


----------



## Audio Birdi (Jun 9, 2021)

Downloaded during the day today, turns out it copies the download to the "Users" folder too within Windows? so it takes up 135gb x2 worth of drive space?

This is very strange! as it didn't copy over all of the room files either which is frustrating.

I have filed a support ticket but wondered if others have encountered this on Windows?


----------



## Doug (Jun 9, 2021)

Audio Birdi said:


> Downloaded during the day today, turns out it copies the download to the "Users" folder too within Windows? so it takes up 135gb x2 worth of drive space?
> 
> This is very strange! as it didn't copy over all of the room files either which is frustrating.
> 
> I have filed a support ticket but wondered if others have encountered this on Windows?


I set up a data folder in the settings of their app and it appears to have downloaded all of the room packs there. I can't say whether it downloaded it elsewhere but after the installation was done, there were no new files in my Windows download folder.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jun 9, 2021)

Weird behavior from the downloader on the full roompack. I let it run overnight and it claimed to have finished the next morning, but there was no downloaded data. I'm running it again right now, and it keeps stalling out. Sometimes when it stalls, the amount downloaded will freeze but it will still show a transfer rate. Much of the time, the elapsed time glitches out and flickers back and forth every second between two numbers without progressing. Additionally, the amount of data in the download folder is, according to the file manager, vastly larger than the amount it claims to have downloaded, even when the download seems to be tracking correctly.

I'll file a support ticket tomorrow if I can't get it working.


----------



## CGR (Jun 9, 2021)

pmcrockett said:


> Weird behavior from the downloader on the full roompack. I let it run overnight and it claimed to have finished the next morning, but there was no downloaded data. I'm running it again right now, and it keeps stalling out. Sometimes when it stalls, the amount downloaded will freeze but it will still show a transfer rate. Much of the time, the elapsed time glitches out and flickers back and forth every second between two numbers without progressing. Additionally, the amount of data in the download folder is, according to the file manager, vastly larger than the amount it claims to have downloaded, even when the download seems to be tracking correctly.
> 
> I'll file a support ticket tomorrow if I can't get it working.


I had similar issues (including the time glitches etc.) but after a few resets (including the Inspirata downloader auto updating itself at the 80% completed stage!) it eventually finished after about 3 days. Frustrating, but worth the hassle in the end.

These spaces sound stunning. Here's a quick test with a dry sampled piano run through the Scots' Church from the perspective of the centre front row, followed by the same bit of playing from the perspective of the centre again, 5th row from the back of the Church. The clarity and detail is impressive:


----------



## CT (Jun 9, 2021)

That "rear" example is very convincing, much more so than some other plugins with similar concepts. Interesting....


----------



## pmcrockett (Jun 9, 2021)

Finally downloaded successfully ... I think. Can a Windows user confirm the size of the Product folder in INSPIRATA_Roompack_Full for me? (Right click the folder, choose _Properties_, and check the size.) I've got 134 GB (144,662,507,765 bytes).


----------



## Csaba (Jun 9, 2021)

pmcrockett said:


> Weird behavior from the downloader on the full roompack. I let it run overnight and it claimed to have finished the next morning, but there was no downloaded data. I'm running it again right now, and it keeps stalling out. Sometimes when it stalls, the amount downloaded will freeze but it will still show a transfer rate. Much of the time, the elapsed time glitches out and flickers back and forth every second between two numbers without progressing. Additionally, the amount of data in the download folder is, according to the file manager, vastly larger than the amount it claims to have downloaded, even when the download seems to be tracking correctly.
> 
> I'll file a support ticket tomorrow if I can't get it working.


Please submit a ticket indeed. Your network configuration is probably one of those few we would like to better understand. Please send as much techical detail as possible (ISP provider, NAT configuration, route type, Wi-Fi or wired etc). Also we will ask for a few log files on your system. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jun 9, 2021)

Csaba said:


> Please submit a ticket indeed. Your network configuration is probably one of those few we would like to better understand. Please send as much techical detail as possible (ISP provider, NAT configuration, route type, Wi-Fi or wired etc). Also we will ask for a few log files on your system. Your help is much appreciated.


Will do. I'll open a ticket tomorrow.


----------



## cqd (Jun 9, 2021)

pmcrockett said:


> Finally downloaded successfully ... I think. Can a Windows user confirm the size of the Product folder in INSPIRATA_Roompack_Full for me? (Right click the folder, choose _Properties_, and check the size.) I've got 134 GB (144,662,507,765 bytes).


It's up around there anyway depending on the format..

I had said 'there's no way I'm wasting that on a reverb..', but after playing around with it last night it does seem kind of amazing..


----------



## Doug (Jun 9, 2021)

pmcrockett said:


> Finally downloaded successfully ... I think. Can a Windows user confirm the size of the Product folder in INSPIRATA_Roompack_Full for me? (Right click the folder, choose _Properties_, and check the size.) I've got 134 GB (144,662,507,765 bytes).


That's exactly what I see in Win.


----------



## emulator (Jun 10, 2021)

Doug said:


> That's exactly what I see in Win.


Yes, Only the rooms are 134 GB (144.662.507.765 Bytes)


----------



## emulator (Jun 10, 2021)

Please use the new released IA connect 1.0.14. 
It speed-up the download speed dramatically. 
For me it was from max. 1 MB/s to 8 - 10 MB/s in Germany.


----------



## Rob (Jun 10, 2021)

CGR said:


> I had similar issues (including the time glitches etc.) but after a few resets (including the Inspirata downloader auto updating itself at the 80% completed stage!) it eventually finished after about 3 days. Frustrating, but worth the hassle in the end.
> 
> These spaces sound stunning. Here's a quick test with a dry sampled piano run through the Scots' Church from the perspective of the centre front row, followed by the same bit of playing from the perspective of the centre again, 5th row from the back of the Church. The clarity and detail is impressive:



Craig, how you're using Inspirata, as insert/all wet (no jokes please) or there's some dry signal there? Beautiful sound, what piano is it, if you don't mind?


----------



## MrTopo! (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi, I just finished to mix this percussion ensemble (my students) using exclusively Inspirata Personal for pan and reverb, with 10 instances (one for each player). Instruments was recorded with only one mic (cheap), with more or less close sound, and without room ambience.




I used this configuration in all of instances (with, obviously, different position each). Really is the default configuration:







I must to say: I really love this plugin! Is awesome! Thanks for existing


----------



## CGR (Jun 10, 2021)

Rob said:


> Craig, how you're using Inspirata, as insert/all wet (no jokes please) or there's some dry signal there? Beautiful sound, what piano is it, if you don't mind?


Hey Rob – I'm using it as a aux send 100% wet, and adjusting the send amount and aux fader amount. On the sample I posted I had the Inspirata controls set as:

• Pre-delay of 6ms,
• Direct/Reverberant slider at 50%
• Purity at .25 and the Width at 20 (which adjusts the width of both source and 'listener')
• Low cut at 220Hz, and High Cut at 12kHz

I also realised after I uploaded the track to Soundcloud that I unintentionally had a stock Logic compressor on the output bus, so it sounds a little "squashed" at the higher volume levels. I'll replace the track without the compressor.

The piano is an interesting one. I've spent the last 2 weeks moving my aging Mac Pro system across to a new machine, which gave me the chance the re-assess all the sample libraries and plugins I've accumulated, and make a call on which ones make the cut.

The piano in the test above is the very first VSL Bosendorfer 290 Imperial (not the later-released Vienna Imperial which has 3 mic perspectives). It runs in the older Vienna Instruments engine, and has a Close and Distant sample set, captured on the VSL Silent Stage. It has a very clear and articulate character and plays very well, although lacks the dynamic range and warmth at the lower velocities like the newer Vienna Imperial and Synchron Bosendorfer Imperial. I run both mic sets with the Distant mics a few db lower than the Close as a Track Stack in Logic, completely dry and then aux send the mix to Inspirata.


----------



## artomatic (Jun 10, 2021)

Markrs said:


> SUMMER SALE - June 1-15 - Get Inspirata Lite Edition at 70% OFF; Upgrade from Inspirata Lite Edition to Personal at 50% OFF, upgrade from Lite Edition to Professional at 40% OFF!
> 
> Lite​NOW 70% OFF!
> Promotional Code: LITE70OFF
> ...




I want to buy Personal. Am I correct to assume that for this deal, I have to purchase the Lite first then upgrade to Personal?


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 10, 2021)

artomatic said:


> I want to buy Personal. Am I correct to assume that for this deal, I have to purchase the Lite first then upgrade to Personal?


I think so, yes. That's means a new user can buy Personal for about 55% off.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jun 10, 2021)

Here's my test run of Inspirata Personal. Huge step up from Lite, overall. Sound source positioning is straightforward, and everything sounds extremely good. All of the glitches I experienced in previous versions (of Lite) seem to have been resolved in recent updates. This is probably going to be my goto for orchestral reverb.

This track uses five instances of Inspirata to position the individual sections (high strings, low strings, solo violin, children's choir, main choir). I did some tweaking with the clarity and width settings, and obviously I positioned the sources and listener perspective, but I didn't do anything with the advanced settings, most of whose impact on the sound I don't yet understand.

Inspirata seems to take less processor power than Spat (haven't actually checked the numbers), which is a perk.

All instances use the Johanneskirche, Darmstadt church. The listener perspective is fairly close to the front of the church and is the same for all instances.


----------



## CGR (Jun 10, 2021)

pmcrockett said:


> Here's my test run of Inspirata Personal. Huge step up from Lite, overall. Sound source positioning is straightforward, and everything sounds extremely good. This is probably going to be my goto for orchestral reverb.
> 
> This track uses five instances of Inspirata to position the individual sections (high strings, low strings, solo violin, children's choir, main choir). I did some tweaking with the clarity and width settings, and obviously I positioned the sources and listener perspective, but I didn't do anything with the advanced settings, most of whose impact on the sound I don't yet understand.
> 
> ...



Great to hear - very convincing soundstage and depth


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2021)

pmcrockett said:


> Here's my test run of Inspirata Personal. Huge step up from Lite, overall. Sound source positioning is straightforward, and everything sounds extremely good. All of the glitches I experienced in previous versions (of Lite) seem to have been resolved in recent updates. This is probably going to be my goto for orchestral reverb.
> 
> This track uses five instances of Inspirata to position the individual sections (high strings, low strings, solo violin, children's choir, main choir). I did some tweaking with the clarity and width settings, and obviously I positioned the sources and listener perspective, but I didn't do anything with the advanced settings, most of whose impact on the sound I don't yet understand.
> 
> ...



Nice piece, nice reverb


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 11, 2021)

MrTopo! said:


> Hi! I have checked all the files of the Full and Lite Roompacks, to know which space each file belongs to. I leave here the lists in case they could be useful (to eliminate those that are not wanted, for example).
> 
> 
> *Roompack Full:*
> ...


Thank you for posting this. Has anyone tried deleting the rooms they don't want and confirmed that there are no unexpected side effects of doing so?


----------



## cqd (Jun 11, 2021)

When I upgraded to the personal edition I was thinking ah, no one would need the professional one, but having used it a bit, the 16 sources would be deadly altogether..


----------



## John Longley (Jun 11, 2021)

cqd said:


> When I upgraded to the personal edition I was thinking ah, no one would need the professional one, but having used it a bit, the 16 sources would be deadly altogether..


Is a source the same as a MIR Pro input, or is it a mic perspective? I haven’t seen a clear description.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 11, 2021)

John Longley said:


> Is a source the same as a MIR Pro input, or is it a mic perspective? I haven’t seen a clear description.


The developer tries to answer this in #343 and #345 above, responding to #335, #337, #338 and #341, among other comments. I think the answer is mic perspective, but I'm still not 100% sure.


----------



## John Longley (Jun 11, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> The developer tries to answer this in #343 and #345 above, responding to #335, #337, #338 and #341, among other comments. I think the answer is mic perspective, but I'm still not 100% sure.


Yeah, that didn’t really help lol Maybe I need a coffee first, but I’m still lost.


----------



## CGR (Jun 11, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Thank you for posting this. Has anyone tried deleting the rooms they don't want and confirmed that there are no unexpected side effects of doing so?


Yes, I moved about 8 of the smaller 'rooms' (bedrooms, bathroom etc.) off my SSD to an external HDD. No problems at all running the plugin without them. I'm on Logic Pro.


----------



## TeamLeader (Jun 12, 2021)

so if we purchase lite and upgrade to personal, do we have to actually install Lite? Or can we just install personal?

And is there a way to do the bulk of the install on external drive? Thanks!


----------



## cqd (Jun 12, 2021)

TeamLeader said:


> so if we purchase lite and upgrade to personal, do we have to actually install Lite? Or can we just install personal?
> 
> And is there a way to do the bulk of the install on external drive? Thanks!


Yeah, you don't have to install lite..you can download the rooms to your external drive in the installer..

You have to actually go and install the plugin after downloading it too..


----------



## TeamLeader (Jun 12, 2021)

cqd said:


> Yeah, you don't have to install lite..you can download the rooms to your external drive in the installer..
> 
> You have to actually go and install the plugin after downloading it too..


Thank you cqd !


----------



## Buz (Jun 15, 2021)

Csaba said:


> We'll release a new protocol support in IA Connect next week. It would be a great help if some of you could join and test/report the speeds you achieved.


Just downloaded the rooms at maybe 130mbit average in Asia. It stopped and changed gears a few times (200, 60, etc).


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 22, 2021)

emulator said:


> Please use the new released IA connect 1.0.14.
> It speed-up the download speed dramatically.
> For me it was from max. 1 MB/s to 8 - 10 MB/s in Germany.


I am using 1.0.14. It's been running continuously for roughly 60 hours and reports that it is 22% complete. So far it has allocated 135 GB of disk space using temporary file names, and filled up and renamed nine files containing about 25 GB. It reports data transfer rates of between 15 kB/s and maybe 250 kB/s, always rapidly fluctuating.

My own internet connection gets 6 Mb/s actual throughput as measured by Ookla Speedtest. As an experiment, I tried this on a friend's 100 Mb/s fiber optic connection. With all other downloaders and servers, it's roughly 12 times faster than my own. With IAConnect, however, this makes no difference -- I get the same 15 kB/s to 250 kB/s I get at home.

My best guess is that IAConnect will finish in another nine to 11 days.


----------



## Csaba (Jun 22, 2021)

I just tried and I could get 24-27 Mbytes per second (that's around 200 Mbps, but I'm on a Wi-Fi so my speed is limited). Which city are you located in? Feel free to disclose this to us in a support ticket and we'll see if we can start a server nearer to you.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 22, 2021)

Csaba said:


> I just tried and I could get 24-27 Mbytes per second (that's around 200 Mbps, but I'm on a Wi-Fi so my speed is limited). Which city are you located in? Feel free to disclose this to us in a support ticket and we'll see if we can start a server nearer to you.


I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area, California. My ISP is Sonic.net in Santa Rosa, California. I will open a support ticket as you requested.

EDIT: I heard back from Inspired Acoustics in about four hours, which excellent response time. It will take about 12 hours to add another server near me. We will find out then whether that helps.


----------



## Csaba (Jun 24, 2021)

John Longley said:


> Yeah, that didn’t really help lol Maybe I need a coffee first, but I’m still lost.


Inspirata in version 1.0.x is based on a channel mode concept. 

That means that Inspirata is taking your track's channel configuration and maps sources and outputs by default based on the channel configuration. More precisely, the output of that Inspirata instance is determined by the track's channel count. For example, if you place Inspirata on a 5.1 (or 6-channel) track, you will get 6 channels of output that you can configure to any audio format up to 6 channels, from mono to 5.1, 6.0 etc. If you map the output to stereo on a 5.1 track, only the first two channels will have sound.

Regarding inputs, the same concept is used but with more flexibility. The key idea is that you can place any number of sound sources (allowed by the edition) on stage and map each of your input channels to one or more of these sources.

Some typical setups would look like this: assume a stereo track with a stereo piano recording, that is 2 channels of piano sound. You can map the L and R channels both to source 'A' mixing down L+R to the same sound source. Then comes the room sound and your output is again stereo. This corresponds to a setup where you have a 'point source' on stage. But you can do more. Assuming the same setting, you can also place 2 sound sources on stage and mix the left input channel to source 'A' and the right to source 'B'. This way your source becomes spatially larger. You can even spawn a source 'C' (or more) which you place elsewhere on stage and mix 50% of left and 25% of right to that source, if you wanted to. There is a great deal of flexibility and the spatial imaging you get will depend on these mixing decisions.


----------



## Leonaar (Jun 27, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I think you're missing a key point here. Reverb is a combination of a few things; the direct sound, the early reflections, and the tail. Stereo placement/stage placement is done with ER. Reverb tail is just a decaying tail, with very little magic needed. The hard part, the convincing part, is getting the instruments sitting together in a room - and that's all done in ER, not tail.
> 
> From parallax-audio's site: "Reverb tail is almost completely position independent, as it consists of higher order reflections. After a sound ray has been reflected by multiple surfaces, it’s initial starting point becomes less and less discernible. This is the reason why only using a single reverb tail for all instruments is a reasonable approximation."
> 
> I can use anything I want for tail verb, Altiverb, Spaces, my Bricasti M7 (using that), it doesn't make a giant difference, but panning and placing instruments in a room, which is what Inspirata is claiming it does, is the ER part.


Wonderfully explained and defined! You just described perfectly Eareverb 2


----------



## Csaba (Jun 27, 2021)

Leonaar said:


> Wonderfully explained and defined! You just described perfectly Eareverb 2


There exists another important aspect. Reverb tails are location-dependent in real rooms and the time limit between early and late parts may also vary based on your listening location. Inspirata captures and delivers these phenomena naturally.


----------



## Leonaar (Jun 27, 2021)

I totally agree! There are several tools for quickly distributing sound sources in a 2D space (even cheap and good), also there are wonderful convolutions and algoverbs (cheap good ones and very expensive as well). Your tool of choice will certainly depend on the importance of musical creativity and/or realism in sound. 

As a professional musician in symphonic orchestra (trombone), sound engineer and acoustics teacher, I really do appreciate the accents all these excellent plugins offer to different workflows and artists. I like creative minds and I know how an orchestra and a good concert hall should sound, so I’m very picky on reverbs. (I even played in most of the halls of the plug-in)

And it is here I am baffled with this beast called Inspirata, it just covers all! I even start to think it could be better than a convolution, it’s creative, routable as insert/section bus/master, and if you understand the complexity of parameters and formulas as clarity/intelligibility/etc… it is the most fine-tunable realistic reverb I have ever seen or heard. 

btw, are there still deals running? Or did I just miss the complete Inspirata train?


----------



## jbraner (Jun 27, 2021)

> I even start to think it could be better than a convolution


It *should* be better than a convolution - it's a whole room full of convolutions


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 27, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area, California. My ISP is Sonic.net in Santa Rosa, California. I will open a support ticket as you requested.
> 
> EDIT: I heard back from Inspired Acoustics in about four hours, which excellent response time. It will take about 12 hours to add another server near me. We will find out then whether that helps.


Here's a followup on my downloading issues. Inspired Acoustics technical support did manage a considerable improvement by adding a server. In the email support thread, they said that some internet service providers block multiple connections to the same server, which their downloader uses to download several files simultaneously. This provides an explanation for the fact that some of us have a problem with download speeds and others do not.

I think there should be an option to limit the number of simultaneous connections (download managers like Free Download Manager provide a similar option for bit torrents). Earlier in this thread, several of us asked for the ability to select specific rooms for download. This might be useful for the same purpose, if the software only establishes one connection per room. I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Csaba (Jul 1, 2021)

Version 1.0.24 is available now with minor fixes and adding a bit of performance improvement - and more improvements are in the works. We improved our download servers, too, which hopefully resolves issues for those accessing the downloads through ISPs filtering certain protocols or ports.


----------



## TeamLeader (Jul 1, 2021)

@Csaba thanks for the update! what is timeline for some nice smaller soundstage and studios? Thanks


----------



## Csaba (Jul 1, 2021)

We have recorded quote a few interesting stages in the last few weeks and have bookings for the coming weeks, too. I'll share more details as soon as I can.


----------



## jbraner (Jul 1, 2021)

Download speeds are great now - in the UK!
Thanks


----------



## TeamLeader (Jul 2, 2021)

Csaba said:


> We have recorded quote a few interesting stages in the last few weeks and have bookings for the coming weeks, too. I'll share more details as soon as I can.


that makes me very happy!


----------



## Buz (Aug 7, 2021)

After using it for a while - it sounds absolutely wonderful. 
Are there known stability issues still being worked on? I seem to crash every 10 minutes or so, which is fine for a quick experiment but not really sustainable.


----------



## emulator (Aug 7, 2021)

Buz said:


> After using it for a while - it sounds absolutely wonderful.
> Are there known stability issues still being worked on? I seem to crash every 10 minutes or so, which is fine for a quick experiment but not really sustainable.


For me v1.0.24 on Windows 21H1 and Cubase 11 Pro runs stable.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Aug 7, 2021)

Buz said:


> After using it for a while - it sounds absolutely wonderful.
> Are there known stability issues still being worked on? I seem to crash every 10 minutes or so, which is fine for a quick experiment but not really sustainable.


I have no more crash experience at the moment in Reaper. The plugin seems completely stable and reopens quickly every time it is called upon.
I use it in every project without having any fear of running problems anymore.
Thanks to Inspired Acoustics for the hard work.


----------



## Csaba (Aug 7, 2021)

I confirm we are not aware of any crashing scenario, but if you experience anything like this please submit us as many details as you can, perhaps even a short video of showing what happens. If we can reproduce it and if it is due to Inspirata we can most likely fix it, too.


----------



## Buz (Aug 7, 2021)

Thanks that's what I wanted to know... will look up your contact next time I have it up.


----------



## jbraner (Aug 7, 2021)

Just to say - 1.0.24 works fine here too.
Win 10 21H1 x64
Reaper x64


----------



## cqd (Aug 7, 2021)

Yeah, I find it stable in pro tools..

I'd consider the upgrade to pro if it goes on sale for a good price at some stage..


----------



## janila (Aug 7, 2021)

I’ve been in a holiday mood but 1.0.24 seemed solid on Windows 10 and Nuendo 11. How are the further optimizations coming along? Inspirata is still quite heavy on resources even if some heft is to be expected for the complexity. And are there new rooms coming? Will they be free or paid updates?


----------



## Buz (Aug 7, 2021)

Thanks to everyone who commented. Armed with the knowledge that it's just me I managed to improve things with trial & error on S1 settings. It may just be that I've never reached such a combined load before so never had to deal with stability.


----------



## artomatic (Aug 7, 2021)

Is it also stable on Macs? Pro Tools user here.


----------



## CGR (Aug 7, 2021)

artomatic said:


> Is it also stable on Macs? Pro Tools user here.


Latest version is rock solid here on a Mac (Catalina) under Logic.


----------



## MrTopo! (Oct 21, 2021)

Some update near?


----------



## TeamLeader (Oct 21, 2021)

Personally, I hope studio rooms and soundstage are soon.


----------



## cqd (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm hoping they do a really good price on the upgrade to pro for black Friday..


----------



## Csaba (Oct 21, 2021)

Yes, updates and new rooms are coming soon.


----------



## jbraner (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## blaggins (Oct 28, 2021)

cqd said:


> I'm hoping they do a really good price on the upgrade to pro for black Friday..


Yup, watching this space with keen interest.


----------



## aileero (Nov 9, 2021)

I was just looking through the web page for Inspirata and it looks like some new rooms are coming soon! This was found in the spaces tab of the site.

I'm most excited for the new scoring stage!
edit: link to page with new rooms here: https://www.inspiredacoustics.com/en/products/inspirata-workstation#spaces


----------



## Markrs (Nov 10, 2021)

​Inspired Acoustics announces special offers for one Single Day! 11 November​50% OFF on INSPIRATA Professional and Personal editions and on all INSPIRATA Upgrades!​Today is a great day to treat yourself with something truly special!

Don't miss out on this deal, get INSPIRATA products at a massively discounted 50% OFF price!

To activate the discounted prices, don’t forget to click on the ”Enter Promotional Code” option and use the coupon code below before finalizing your purchase:

*SINGLE-50

Note that the discount coupon code is valid only until midnight, November 11, 2021.*


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 10, 2021)

Markrs said:


> ​Inspired Acoustics announces special offers for one Single Day! 11 November​50% OFF on INSPIRATA Professional and Personal editions and on all INSPIRATA Upgrades!​Today is a great day to treat yourself with something truly special!
> 
> Don't miss out on this deal, get INSPIRATA products at a massively discounted 50% OFF price!
> 
> ...


Midnight where?


----------



## Csaba (Nov 10, 2021)

The latest midnight on planet Earth.


----------



## cqd (Nov 10, 2021)

Markrs said:


> ​Inspired Acoustics announces special offers for one Single Day! 11 November​50% OFF on INSPIRATA Professional and Personal editions and on all INSPIRATA Upgrades!​Today is a great day to treat yourself with something truly special!
> 
> Don't miss out on this deal, get INSPIRATA products at a massively discounted 50% OFF price!
> 
> ...


(..groans..)


----------



## Denkii (Nov 10, 2021)

This is very tempting. I always wanted to try it out.
@Cory Pelizzari I'll take your advice and get the Personal Edition I guess. Hit me up with a DM if there are any reasons not to.


----------



## blaggins (Nov 10, 2021)

cqd said:


> (..groans..)


 mmgghgh

What a seemingly amazing tool. Congrats on it @Csaba, the demos are a wonder. I'm really wondering if it makes ANY sense at all for me personally though (my brain says no, but the heart wants what the heart wants). I don't have very many dry libraries at all, and none of my woodwinds, brass, strings, or perc are dry, so I wonder if I would really get to use this very much. If anyone has thoughts on combining Inspirata with Spitfire SSO (AIR Studios mics galore) I'd love to hear them.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm almost glad this is a single day sale, because I won't have enough time today to review the features and demo it, so I won't be tempted to add it to my already excessive list of November purchases.


----------



## cqd (Nov 10, 2021)

There aren't any reasons not to get it..
It's a spectacular reverb tbh..
~215 bucks to get pro is getting serious consideration here..


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 10, 2021)

EDIT: I see there is actually a listing in their FAQs regarding license transfers. It takes a written request. I can handle that, I think. I am really into the control of this, this is the only convolution plugin that has my attention like this.

Am I understanding properly that mic positions for a single sound source can be stacked on as if combining mic positions in a sample library? I recognize you can also use multiple sound sources, but is the plugin designed to be used this way on single sources as well?


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 10, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Is this something that can be re-sold? I'm going for the Infinite Bundle this black friday and I might just jump on the pro version updating from Lite, the demos sound quite good. I have no time to demo it myself unfortunately; @Csaba I won't say anything about your marketing decisions but I could really use more time to make a decision I'm comfortable with.
> 
> If licenses are not NFR and can be sold as any other iLok license, I may just buy this today. Multi-micing and the level of control over different reflections are very powerful selling points for me. Besides whether the license is transferrable in case I change my mind... I'm assuming you can just tack on more and more mics as if combining mic positions in a sample library, no? If so, wow.


Yeah, this would tempt me to reconsider. My initial thought was "I already have DearVR Pro, which is similar enough for my purposes" but DearVR Pro only places mono sources, whereas Inspirata Personal can apparently place stereo sources. On third thought, I can use the same technique Inspirata uses---splitting stereo track into two inputs---with DearVR Pro... but realistic reverb positioning isn't a huge priority for me.

[Edit: I think I was wrong initially when I wrote Inspirata can place stereo tracks, it needs them to be separated already I guess?]


----------



## Denkii (Nov 10, 2021)

I wouldn't need the pro version if I only work in stereo, right?
Tried asking some people about this already and so far everyone told me they would rather use one instance for ER only per instrument and then use one instance with LR on an FX send, not only as a workaround for the limited amount of sources per instance but also for saving system ressources.

Am I right to believe that PRO is only for convenience, especially if you're working in stereo?


----------



## Csaba (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi @Russell Anderson, the licenses provided are technically not limited with respect to the transfer.
Hi @Denkii, if you are going in-depth, you'll probably need Pro. You can have more sources in Pro, adjust sound source acoustic controls (e.g., changing width for each source independently), and have advanced routing features. So besides the surround features, a lot of detailed adjustments are possible in Pro.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 10, 2021)

Csaba said:


> Hi @Russell Anderson, the licenses provided are technically not limited with respect to the transfer.


Just to be clear: Does this translate to "yes, this software is resellable by you"?
If so: Are there any fees for reselling?

If it's resellable, that would be a very nice benefit.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 10, 2021)

@Denkii They mention in their FAQ (I ninja-edited) that you can transfer it, but you need to request it from them if you are not in the EU. And it's not like U-he is my understanding; they might ask you for a reason.

@Csaba thanks for the swift reply, and good timing! Considering the sale, I am extremely happy you are around to help people like me.

So say my goal is to send a solo trumpet through multiple mic positions:

- Close mics
- front-row mics/decca sort of sound
- hall mics
(+ probably numerous other mic positions)

all stacked together on one source. Would this take using the Trumpet as 3(+) sources due to a single stereo-pair limit per-source, or can mic positions be added willy-nilly to each source?

Looking at the demos, it does seem like Pro is a huge step up in workflow. Honestly the level of control would take a lot of macros setup on nowhere near as pretty a UI, across multiple instances of any reverb, algorithmic or convolution.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 10, 2021)

Am I correct in assuming the Width demo video is featuring Personal? Because those controls at an individual source level have my reverb-GAS at dangerously explosive levels.


----------



## Csaba (Nov 10, 2021)

@Denkii & @Russell Anderson yes, we prefer communicating first when a transfer is requested. They are very rare (I have not seen a single one).

The width has global controls in both Personal and Pro, but the Pro additionally has individual controls which work together with the global settings. The Width demo video was rendered using Pro but using global controls only.

With multiple mics on the same sound source, you could place the individual mic feeds as sources on stage. As of the current versions, in Pro, you can have many of them (even duplicate them and place copies elsewhere in the hall to make the effect more spacious). In Personal you'd have a stereo feed on stage so to achieve multiple positions, you'd need to run multiple instances for each feed individually and set them up the same way.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 10, 2021)

Thanks again! I like what I'm hearing. Do the impulses come from forward-facing genelecs or is there any other impulse source also used for a more omni-directional reflection? I would really like to hear the results from that kind of sampling if not.



Russell Anderson said:


> Real instruments are complicated and don't necessarily do that either, but a good amount of the sound does come through the tone holes of the oboe, for instance, or the bottom side of a drum. And upward from a tuba.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 10, 2021)

Denkii said:


> I wouldn't need the pro version if I only work in stereo, right?
> Tried asking some people about this already and so far everyone told me they would rather use one instance for ER only per instrument and then use one instance with LR on an FX send, not only as a workaround for the limited amount of sources per instance but also for saving system ressources.
> 
> Am I right to believe that PRO is only for convenience, especially if you're working in stereo?


In my mind, this depends on what Inspired Acoustics means by a "source": is it an instrument in a specific position on stage, or is it a mic position? There was some discussion earlier in this thread. See #335, #337, #338, #341, #343, #345, #407 and #408 above.

If you want to use Inspirata to position a number of instruments relative to each other on stage, you need the Professional edition. The Personal edition can do this using many instances but the RAM and CPU requirements would be prohibitive. The Professional edition can do up to 16 areas of a stage in one instance.

EDIT: While I was writing this, @Csaba made a very similar point in #462 above.


----------



## Csaba (Nov 10, 2021)

@Russell Anderson Yes, in the current version, the room sampling data is so that the physical sound sources are pointing towards the current listening position with its main directivity in focus to the listener. Our listening tests suggested that this was the most practical/useful setting for stage placements when looking for a consistent direct sound color with respect to listener location back towards the room, which is, for automation, can be useful to avoid unexpected coloration.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 10, 2021)

I understand, @Csaba , and am slightly jealous. It must have been a lot of work and sometimes a lot of fun making this. I love some of these sounds. Mostly what I'd ask for from this plugin is this:

- The ability within a single plugin instance to layer _listening positions_ on top of one another per source-placement (irrespective of source count limitations)
- I imagine there must be some magic in quietly layering some multi-directional+upward-facing sources on top of each instrument position, varying degrees of upward and perhaps some muffled signal off to the sides and back. I may send an email or DM to learn more.

That's what's on my mind as well-executed as I consider Inspirata now. I recognize what an ask the recording element of that is, in time and effort and download size (and cost?) though would *warmly* welcome the listener/microphone-layering feature in the meantime. 

I think I might get the Personal version for now, as a taster; because I presently have far less time than I'd like, this sale may have just been a sharp (painful?) reminder to me that I need to set aside some time to look at this plugin, since word on the street has some great stuff to say about it. I forget sometimes though that my algorithmic reverbs sound great, and going and spending another casual few hundred on more reverbs... I can afford to slow down!


----------



## Csaba (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi @Russell Anderson, making Inspirata was great fun, a big technical challenge, and a long and significant effort of an entire team. We'd be happy to share some of the significant moments of all this and discuss this topic with the community, in a webinar or similar format, if this could be of interest. 

Regarding the features you mention about the multiple sources, this is actually something in the development queue already. I can't tell yet when will it be ready as it largely depends on other features in the queue, too. Raised listening layers are also in the works for some selected spaces, for example in the Pannonia scoring stage where we sampled different layers in height for every source position, to support overhead miking. This will also likely appear in a future release.


----------



## John Longley (Nov 10, 2021)

Can anybody with personal or professional confirm you have independent control of ER and tail levels? I can’t seem to find that from shots of the interface.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 10, 2021)

John Longley said:


> Can anybody with personal or professional confirm you have independent control of ER and tail levels? I can’t seem to find that from shots of the interface.


Hah I was trying to figure out the same thing. I BELIEVE personal includes those as global controls while pro has per "source" levels available. The wording on the comparison seems to confirm this.

EDIT:

Pic showing what I mean





EDIT 2:

Bought personal edition and confirm the source area is missing but global controls are there.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 10, 2021)

Quick -- somebody persuade me that I either do or do not need Inspirata Professional. I currently have the Personal edition, which I think about as a (truly fabulous) reverb rather than as a spatial positioning tool. The positioning tools I already have include Panagement 2, Precedence+Breeze, MIR Pro (with two soundpacks), and DearVR Pro. I have a middling computer -- 32 GB of RAM, 6 core/6 thread i5 processor, running Windows 10. I don't do anything in surround formats, except think about them and Ambisonics as an educational exercise.

What say you all? Should I go $215 further in debt for this?


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 10, 2021)

Unless you need surround capability, feels like diminishing returns to me.


----------



## cqd (Nov 10, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Quick -- somebody persuade me that I either do or do not need Inspirata Professional. I currently have the Personal edition, which I think about as a (truly fabulous) reverb rather than as a spatial positioning tool. The positioning tools I already have include Panagement 2, Precedence+Breeze, MIR Pro (with two soundpacks), and DearVR Pro. I have a middling computer -- 32 GB of RAM, 6 core/6 thread i5 processor, running Windows 10. I don't do anything in surround formats, except think about them and Ambisonics as an educational exercise.
> 
> What say you all? Should I go $215 further in debt for this?


The pull of professional isn't surround at all..

It's being able to put 16? different sources in the same room.. It is already truly fabulous as you say..I'd say that knocks it out of the park altogether....I got the upgrade, but then while pissing around broke my computer so haven't been able to install it yet..


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 10, 2021)

Testing the pro version - I couldn't see the benefit, other than having it all on one screen and other set up related conveniences, of having the 7 other stereo channels in once instance. I'm open to being wrong. It's a great reverb, I hope they keep improving it


----------



## aileero (Nov 10, 2021)

cqd said:


> The pull of professional isn't surround at all..
> 
> It's being able to put 16? different sources in the same room.. It is already truly fabulous as you say..I'd say that knocks it out of the park altogether....I got the upgrade, but then while pissing around broke my computer so haven't been able to install it yet..


Yeah I agree, the only real reason I would buy the professional version is so that I can have 16 sound sources in one instance of the program. It's more of a workflow issue that only having 2 sound sources of the personal edition has. 
Though to be honest, $200 with the discount is still a little expensive for me, especially since the only benefit I get from it is a faster workflow. I don't even use Inspirata in my main template because it uses to many resources on my computer. I usually export to stems and put what I want in Inspirata in their own project so that I can export even more stems to eventually put it all in a mixing and mastering template


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 10, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Testing the pro version - I couldn't see the benefit, other than having it all on one screen and other set up related conveniences, of having the 7 other stereo channels in once instance.


I'm under the impression that it's not just a matter of having eight stereo tracks in one window. It's also a matter of RAM and CPU usage -- one instance versus eight. In one Professional instance, each additional stereo pair uses 700 MB more RAM. In several Personal instances, each stereo pair uses a much larger amount of RAM.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 10, 2021)

I just reread the system requirements on the Inspire Acoustics website:

`Inspirata Lite and Personal editions: Intel Core i5 or equivalent or better
Inspirata Professional and Immersive editions: Intel Core i7 or equivalent or better`

I have an i5. Should I expect problems trying to run the Professional plugin?


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 10, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> I'm under the impression that it's not just a matter of having eight stereo tracks in one window. It's also a matter of RAM and CPU usage -- one instance versus eight. In one Professional instance, each additional stereo pair uses 700 MB more RAM. In several Personal instances, each stereo pair uses a much larger amount of RAM.


That makes sense to me.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 10, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> I'm under the impression that it's not just a matter of having eight stereo tracks in one window. It's also a matter of RAM and CPU usage -- one instance versus eight. In one Professional instance, each additional stereo pair uses 700 MB more RAM. In several Personal instances, each stereo pair uses a much larger amount of RAM.


For your case I’d just consider how much you need the ram for everything + this reverb in either edition, versus how much you need this reverb. You could realistically double your ram for around the cost of the pro upgrade, so it’s up to you!

Personally my present algorithmic reverbs are doing so well I can’t justify a blind purchase based on some (great) demos, but I can for the $60 personal edition. I hope it goes well, I’d like to like this reverb but have some of the same reservations as others. Also I’m not sure whether we’re all on the same page about what is meant by “sources”. To me, a source means the location in the room where the impulse was fired, and the listening (or mic) position is where the mic or stereo pair was positioned to capture it.

Some kind of setup like a decca tree in each hall would be great, and the ability to layer listening/mic positions per-stage/source position. As well as the ability to layer impulses from the same listening position, of the sound facing the wall away from the microphone, and of the impulse being fired upward away from the microphone, and to the sides away from the microphone.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 10, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Also I’m not sure whether we’re all on the same page about what is meant by “sources”. To me, a source means the location in the room where the impulse was fired, and the listening (or mic) position is where the mic or stereo pair was positioned to capture it. ...


This question permeates this whole thread, and you have just added a new (to me) perspective on it. Thanks. I've been thinking in terms of physical locations of players and their instruments rather than physical locations where the impulses are fired.

The closest Inspired Acoustics has come to addressing this issue is in posts #343 and #345 above:





__





Inspirata Reverb from Inspired Acoustics!


I'm not the dev - but here's what I know: ;) Each sound source is a mono mic, so you need 2 for a stereo pair. So, with Personal, you need an instance for each instrument - or you can use it on a buss (the old fashioned way) and just send to it. I use Precedence (by 2C Audio) on a track to...




vi-control.net





I still think we need a clearer explanation.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 10, 2021)

Yeah, I think I’m still confused on what “source” is referring to. It’s easier for me to understand an impulse as a source and a microphone as a listener, than as a microphone as the source of my listening and the instrument as... the other source? 

:S


----------



## cqd (Nov 10, 2021)

Is a source not just an instrument(s)..
Like, you could have strings/brass/winds/perc as four sources..
or violins/violas/celli/basses as four and you can them move them around the room..


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 10, 2021)

Here are the kinds of layering I’m referring to:






The former can be done with multiple instances of the same source and different stereo pairs, but built-in to the professional edition would be great. The latter is, from my understanding, not sampled, and would take a chunk of storage space.... But I feel it would give you the absolute most amazing sound to be able to layer those source directions for a more “alive” sounding source. Source meaning instrument.


----------



## cqd (Nov 10, 2021)

There's the listening position and the sources..
You can move both..


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 10, 2021)

Is the spatial separation in Inspirata significantly better at reducing perceived masking than traditional panning is?... In theory it seems like it should but I tried a (tiny) blind test last year with some Haas effect plugins and DearVR Pro and they didn't seem significantly better (for unmasking).... 

The Clarity parameter in Inspirata seems interesting.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 10, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Is the spatial separation in Inspirata significantly better at reducing perceived masking than traditional panning is?... In theory it seems like it should but I tried a (tiny) blind test last year with some Haas effect plugins and DearVR Pro and they didn't seem significantly better (for unmasking)....


I would also like to hear some discussion about this. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 10, 2021)

cqd said:


> There's the listening position and the sources..
> You can move both..


Can you layer 5 listening positions on one source, and can you layer the sound of the source facing up, left, back, right, and forward per-listening position? Without any “workarounds”, but as part of the design. That is my request.

Also, the multidirectionality is not sampled. It seems the developers are more interested in multidirectional micing, which has its own benefits (ambisonics/surround etc.), but for my uses I’d prefer a static listener with a dynamic source (instrument) directionality. A layerable one.

A combination of directional micing and directional impulses would be a truly immense amount of work to execute and an equally immense amount of storage space.


----------



## cqd (Nov 10, 2021)

In the regular version you have a stereo source, and a listening position and you can move them both and turn the listening position..In pro you can have up to 16 sources in the one room that you can move around..so like..you can place where you are in the room, and place 24 instrument around you..
It is kind of in a league of it's own tbh..
Hopefully I haven't bricked my motherboard and can use it in the not too distant future..


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 10, 2021)

Yes, it is very strong. Like MIR but with a focus on ambisonics. I’m pressing on the layering of multiple of the same source, and the same instrument. I.E., one trumpet, and 16 listeners across the room. Also I.E., 5 of the same trumpet at the same X,Y location but playing forward, back, left right and upward impulses instead of forward-only which is what has been sampled, for one or more listeners.


----------



## aileero (Nov 10, 2021)

@Russell Anderson While that sounds great in theory, I feel like the room files would get exponentially larger, and some of them are already several gigabytes large on their own! 

Maybe if Inspired Acoustics implemented a more robust downloading system where the user could download individual rooms it could work better. Like the user could download a light version of a room where only a forward facing impulse is played and a bigger version that has the multiple impulses, or even impulses that mimic the impulse of a specific instrument. I know that there are measurements of how a french horn vs a trumpet for example release sound. 






There would need to be a way to download specific rooms though, because I don't think even all 4 of my drives would be able to fit all of the rooms, and there is no easy way to find out what each room is and delete the ones that you don't want. The only way I found is to cycle through dragging and dropping the specific .room files into inspirata to see what they are, and then deleting them after if I don't want them. I mean there are a lot of churches in there, and I don't know about you guys, but I don't need a collection of like 8 churches (with more to come).


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 10, 2021)

aileero said:


> @Russell Anderson While that sounds great in theory, I feel like the room files would get exponentially larger, and some of them are already several gigabytes large on their own!
> 
> Maybe if Inspired Acoustics implemented a more robust downloading system where the user could download individual rooms it could work better. Like the user could download a light version of a room where only a forward facing impulse is played and a bigger version that has the multiple impulses, or even impulses that mimic the impulse of a specific instrument. I know that there are measurements of how a french horn vs a trumpet for example release sound.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is precisely what I mean. Even the “blind spot” IRs from which the instrument is not primarily projecting, like behind the cellist.

I do not disagree that some form of limitation would need to be in place, as the IRs would be very heavy. Combining multidirectional mics with multidirectional impulses is an immense undertaking but the product would be second-to-none absolutely. The new hardware reverbs - instead of hardware boxes for processing, it’d be for servers’ worth of storage.


----------



## aileero (Nov 10, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Yes, this is precisely what I mean. Even the “blind spot” IRs from which the instrument is not primarily projecting, like behind the cellist.
> 
> I do not disagree that some form of limitation would need to be in place, as the IRs would be very heavy. Combining multidirectional mics with multidirectional impulses is an immense undertaking but the product would be second-to-none absolutely. The new hardware reverbs - instead of hardware boxes for processing, it’d be for servers’ worth of storage.


If storage is the main issue, there is a solution, though it quickly gets out of the scope of Inspirata and just goes straight into room acoustics simulation software. 

There's software called Odeon Room Acoustics Software that uses ray tracing to calculate an impulse response of a sound source inside of a 3d model of a room. It allows for multiple mics and multiple sound sources AND it allows for those sound sources to have the directivity of the image I linked to earlier. Then you can just use those impulse responses as many times as you want. 

Inspirata seems to do something similar, but uses storage to allow the plugin to be used in semi-real time. I obviously don't expect or even hope for Inspirata to do this, but I like to dream. 

Just don't look at the price of Odeon if you don't want a heart attack. Also it would take a long time to learn a professional level engineering software when we could just spend that time actually making music.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 10, 2021)

aileero said:


> If storage is the main issue, there is a solution, though it quickly gets out of the scope of Inspirata and just goes straight into room acoustics simulation software.
> 
> There's software called Odeon Room Acoustics Software that uses ray tracing to calculate an impulse response of a sound source inside of a 3d model of a room. It allows for multiple mics and multiple sound sources AND it allows for those sound sources to have the directivity of the image I linked to earlier. Then you can just use those impulse responses as many times as you want.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I did not know there was an actual implementation of this; Wayverb was the only thing I knew of and it was an Apple AU-only proof-of-concept thesis. Wthout looking I’ll guess this is at or exceeds SPAT territory... on the note of music, I agree, and that’s why I’m inclined to just use my algo reverbs. The rabbit hole goes deep enough already and the sound is quite good. I’ll still experiment with Personal Edition of Inspirata which I bought this afternoon, I enjoy how it sounds. We’ll see if I want to go any deeper.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 10, 2021)

aileero said:


> Just don't look at the price of Odeon if you don't want a heart attack.


I looked 😱



https://odeon.dk/pdf/prices/ODEON_PriceList2021_Commercial.pdf


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 10, 2021)

@Csaba am I reading the website correctly that you only allow 1 computer per license? So to use it on my desktop and my laptop, I would have to buy two licenses?


----------



## Csaba (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for suggesing all this. Odeon is indeed a great tool but it is mostly targeted to acoustic consultants, we also use it quite often and also other tools. Generally speaking, the ray-tracing method is an energy-based calculation method (missing the phase information) with certain limitations, especially when considering auralization. At high frequencies, sound propagation can be approximated as rays or particles going to a direction and reflecting and scattering back from a surface. In mid/low frequencies, this assumption cannot be assumed. I may oversimplify this a bit, but with properly implemented ray-tracing type acoustic software (some of them are hybrid, use other methods, etc), you can get the room acoustic design parameters such as T20, C80, STI, LEF, etc. quite reliably, assuming your boundary conditions (surface parameters) are known and set correctly and your room is not too extreme. But to obtain impulse responses in full detail and full bandwidth requires the use of other methods. Wave-based numerical methods such as FDTD, CIP, FEM, BEM, etc. can take care of the complex wave propagation phenomena like edge diffraction, refraction, and so on with the potential of yielding a more precise IR (but at the cost of requiring supercomputers at high frequencies in large spaces) and they can also appropriately predict low-frequency resonances and modal responses; however, you still need to know a lot about the boundary conditions, i.e., the surface parameters. The main issue is that standardized surface parameters may not be enough here. Many of the material manufacturers publish one-numbered (e.g., NRC or alpha_w), or frequency-dependent (e.g., alpha_p) values and this is often totally enough, but for getting precise IRs with all the subtle details in them, not quite enough. Some of the more advanced numerical methods go further by assuming locally reacting surface impedance models for the materials, but again this would not work appropriately in situations where, for example, porous damping materials are unequally distributed in smaller spaces (like in a classroom with an absorptive ceiling) because sound waves enter the material and propagation in certain directions inside the material, affecting its sonic reaction spatially distributed and in an angle-dependent manner. Without digging into further depths of this, for musical purposes, at the moment, it seems that sampling the room is still the preferred method to obtain a truly convincing, true-to-the-life sound, mostly because of the vague data and representation of the surface parameters. In Inspirata, this is why all rooms are sampled. 

What @Russell Anderson is suggesting, is indeed in the works. Inspirata is targeted for both mastering, VI, and post-pro use cases which are very different uses of reverbs, and require different features/edtions. Your ideas and feedback are very much appreciated, and I can happily confirm that all of what you mentioned is either directly or slightly different already in the development queue.


----------



## Csaba (Nov 11, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> @Csaba am I reading the website correctly that you only allow 1 computer per license? So to use it on my desktop and my laptop, I would have to buy two licenses?


You can work with one license if you use your computers one at a time, because you can freely move your license using your iLok Cloud between systems or plug the dongle to your other computer when you are switching between systems. If you need to use two computers simultaneously, you will need two licenses for that.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 11, 2021)

Csaba said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for suggesing all this. Odeon is indeed a great tool but it is mostly targeted to acoustic consultants, we also use it quite often and also other tools. Generally speaking, the ray-tracing method is an energy-based calculation method (missing the phase information) with certain limitations, especially when considering auralization. At high frequencies, sound propagation can be approximated as rays or particles going to a direction and reflecting and scattering back from a surface. In mid/low frequencies, this assumption cannot be assumed. I may oversimplify this a bit, but with properly implemented ray-tracing type acoustic software (some of them are hybrid, use other methods, etc), you can get the room acoustic design parameters such as T20, C80, STI, LEF, etc. quite reliably, assuming your boundary conditions (surface parameters) are known and set correctly and your room is not too extreme. But to obtain impulse responses in full detail and full bandwidth requires the use of other methods. Wave-based numerical methods such as FDTD, CIP, FEM, BEM, etc. can take care of the complex wave propagation phenomena like edge diffraction, refraction, and so on with the potential of yielding a more precise IR (but at the cost of requiring supercomputers at high frequencies in large spaces) and they can also appropriately predict low-frequency resonances and modal responses; however, you still need to know a lot about the boundary conditions, i.e., the surface parameters. The main issue is that standardized surface parameters may not be enough here. Many of the material manufacturers publish one-numbered (e.g., NRC or alpha_w), or frequency-dependent (e.g., alpha_p) values and this is often totally enough, but for getting precise IRs with all the subtle details in them, not quite enough. Some of the more advanced numerical methods go further by assuming locally reacting surface impedance models for the materials, but again this would not work appropriately in situations where, for example, porous damping materials are unequally distributed in smaller spaces (like in a classroom with an absorptive ceiling) because sound waves enter the material and propagation in certain directions inside the material, affecting its sonic reaction spatially distributed and in an angle-dependent manner. Without digging into further depths of this, for musical purposes, at the moment, it seems that sampling the room is still the preferred method to obtain a truly convincing, true-to-the-life sound, mostly because of the vague data and representation of the surface parameters. In Inspirata, this is why all rooms are sampled.
> 
> What @Russell Anderson is suggesting, is indeed in the works. Inspirata is targeted for both mastering, VI, and post-pro use cases which are very different uses of reverbs, and require different features/edtions. Your ideas and feedback are very much appreciated, and I can happily confirm that all of what you mentioned is either directly or slightly different already in the development queue.


I’m drooling. A lot (most all) of this technical language goes over my head, but I did read in the Wayverb thesis software about the hybrid approach using raytracing and wave-based / some other third method, each responsible for their own parts of the frequency spectrum where they are best-fit. So at least I recognized some words!

I’m very much looking forward to seeing what’s coming next! And I’m excited to start trying Personal edition to see what I can do with it, I very well may upgrade to Professional in the future. This is my first and only “serious” convolution reverb.


----------



## jbraner (Nov 11, 2021)

> The positioning tools I already have include Panagement 2, Precedence+Breeze, MIR Pro (with two soundpacks), and DearVR Pro.


I can confirm that Precedence on each track and Inspirata on a buss - works really well


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 11, 2021)

Csaba said:


> You can work with one license if you use your computers one at a time, because you can freely move your license using your iLok Cloud between systems or plug the dongle to your other computer when you are switching between systems. If you need to use two computers simultaneously, you will need two licenses for that.


Don’t need to use two computers at once. 

I would recommend allowing two machine activations via iLok. Most plugin devs do this and it’s much more convenient than iLok Cloud or the dongle.


----------



## Csaba (Nov 11, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Don’t need to use two computers at once.
> 
> I would recommend allowing two machine activations via iLok. Most plugin devs do this and it’s much more convenient than iLok Cloud or the dongle.


Thank you, we will consider this.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 11, 2021)

jbraner said:


> I can confirm that Precedence on each track and Inspirata on a buss - works really well


I will try that -- thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Denkii (Nov 11, 2021)

It would be so great if seperate Inspirata instances were able recognize every other instance's sources and their placements.
I understand that would eliminate the main appeal of what the pro version offers nowadays but still...

If I understand correctly, if I wanted to have say 12 instruments in one instance, I would need to have twelve input channels that get fed into a single instance of Inspirata pro.
Personally I never work like that. I create music in stereo only and for that I don't use anything but mono or stereo tracks. I don't want to have setting up tracks with more than two channels only so that I can route more than one instrument into a single instance if the end result will be stereo anyway.

It would be great if there was a specific VI edition that works more like MIR or VSS where you just insert the plugin into each track that should appear on the stage for positioning.
You could still keep the amount of speaker channels within Inspirata limited per VI edition if you still want to have features gated or something like that.

Edit: also the ability to rename what's on stage. Big plus for usability instead of having to work with arbitrary letters.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 11, 2021)

Denkii said:


> It would be so great if separate Inspirata instances were able recognize every other instance's sources and their placements.
> I understand that would eliminate the main appeal of what the pro version offers nowadays but still...
> 
> If I understand correctly, if I wanted to have say 12 instruments in one instance, I would need to have twelve input channels that get fed into a single instance of Inspirata pro.
> ...


Yes!


----------



## aileero (Nov 11, 2021)

@Csaba Will new features such as directivity of sound sources be exclusive to professional or immersive editions of Inspirata? Or will the difference between personal, professional, and immersive be strictly the number of sound sources and support for surround?


----------



## cqd (Nov 11, 2021)

Ok..I just spent a while trying to figure it out but can't seem to..
Can anyone tell me how to add more than one source to the professional in pro tools?
I can't seem to manage to route more than the stereo signal to it..


----------



## Denkii (Nov 11, 2021)

As far as I understand you have to create a track with more than two channels and feed that track's channels the input from seperate instrument tracks.

Within Inspirata you can then add the channels from the track that the plugin sits on.
So if you want to have 4 (stereo) instruments, you would need to insert Inspirata on a track that has eight channels and then route it accordingly in the source matrix in the plugin.

I couldn't really find a lot about it online. There's zero information about how to set up the routing. All they show is from within the plugin already.
So I could be wrong.

The technical capabilities of product seem great.
Access to documentation and presentation is very lackluster.
You can tell that these guys are nerdy tech guys first (in a good way) and salesmen/marketing people second (as much as we often desprise it: in a bad way).
Everything upwards from the personal edition seems to be catered towards multichannel/ambisonic/whatever.
Some great potential for composers who don't deliver for media has not been utilized here, hence my long post earlier with a (maybe naive) idea of how to utilize that potential in the future.

Again: I could be wrong but no one is challenging my opinion yet and usually if was wrong I would had assumed that I'd gotten to torn to shreds already by some keyboard warriors.
As of now, I still don't understand if one could even use the pro version with something like Studio one which can't really handle more than stereo tracks. Yet their website says "all major Daws" supported...I'd count S1 to that group, ideosyncrasies aside.


----------



## cqd (Nov 11, 2021)

What?..
So an 8×stereo track?..
This sounds ridiculous..I would have thought it was just a case of routing stuff to it..Might be looking for my money back if this is the case..


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 11, 2021)

Denkii said:


> So if you want to have 4 (stereo) instruments, you would need to insert Inspirata on a track that has eight channels and then route it accordingly in the source matrix in the plugin.


Yes, exactly. @cqd is asking about how to route signals from Channels 1 and 2 on Track A to Channels 3 and 4 on Track B in ProTools. Calling all ProTools users ... how do you do that? There are probably some DAWs that can't do it at all, but I doubt that ProTools is one of them.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 11, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Yes, exactly. @cqd is asking about how to route signals from Channels 1 and 2 on Track A to Channels 3 and 4 on Track B in ProTools. Calling all ProTools users ... how do you do that?


I think cqd and I shared the same hope: inserting Inspirata on every track without having to dig into channel routing.

It's this specific behavior that they could communicate way better to keep frustration at a minimum.
Preferably they find a way to get rid of it all together for people like me (and probably others). Easy for me to say, I know.
But I imagine that not a few people hoped it would work like VSS or Mir.


----------



## cqd (Nov 11, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Yes, exactly. @cqd is asking about how to route signals from Channels 1 and 2 on Track A to Channels 3 and 4 on Track B in ProTools. Calling all ProTools users ... how do you do that?


Jesus..did you get the upgrade after I encouraged you yesterday?..like, I was fairly sure it would just be a case of routing to it, like any other plugin..but no..


----------



## cqd (Nov 11, 2021)

Denkii said:


> I think cqd and I shared the same hope: inserting Inspirata on every track without having to dig into channel routing.
> 
> It's this specific behavior that they could communicate way better to keep frustration at a minimum.
> Preferably they find a way to get rid of it all together for people like me (and probably others). Easy for me to say, I know.
> But I imagine that not a few people hoped it would work like VSS or Mir.


I'd actually much prefer to just have it on an aux and route whatever to one instance..


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 11, 2021)

cqd said:


> Ok..I just spent a while trying to figure it out but can't seem to..
> Can anyone tell me how to add more than one source to the professional in pro tools?
> I can't seem to manage to route more than the stereo signal to it..







__





User's Manual / Practical applications - Routing multiple inputs to stage sources | Inspired Acoustics







www.inspiredacoustics.com





Protools example there. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 11, 2021)

cqd said:


> Jesus..did you get the upgrade after I encouraged you yesterday?


No. The tiebreaker for me was the fact that I don't have a Core i7 processor. The routing issue would not have held me back. But thanks for asking!


----------



## cqd (Nov 11, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legend..cheers dude..Will do..


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 11, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> No. The tiebreaker for me was the fact that I don't have a Core i7 processor. The routing issue would not have held me back. But thanks for asking!


I have a 9900k and it's still a pig. Random CPU spikes in Ableton. I need to test it in Cubase still, but ugh. It does sound nice though


----------



## cqd (Nov 11, 2021)

No..that looks like it's just for pro tools ultimate..
Like, jesus..it's fairly easy to route stuff to and from plugins in pro tools..


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 11, 2021)

Sorry man, hopefully someone else has an idea.


----------



## cqd (Nov 11, 2021)

I just hit up support anyway, so we'll see..
Yeah like, tbh, this sort of craic is generally a strength of PT..
Hopefully they'll sort it..


----------



## jbraner (Nov 12, 2021)

The routing part is going to be DAW specific right? So you can't expect the IA guys to tell you how to do it. I'm not pretending that it's straightforward - but Reaper is pretty good for routing things 




> I'd actually much prefer to just have it on an aux and route whatever to one instance..


That's what you do. For Personal, it's easy, for Professional, then you have to work out how to route to specific channels on the aux buss (specific channels for each source)


----------



## soPpypoPsy (Nov 12, 2021)

Denkii said:


> It would be so great if seperate Inspirata instances were able recognize every other instance's sources and their placements.
> I understand that would eliminate the main appeal of what the pro version offers nowadays but still...
> 
> If I understand correctly, if I wanted to have say 12 instruments in one instance, I would need to have twelve input channels that get fed into a single instance of Inspirata pro.
> ...


I also strongly desire this feature.

I purchased a Professional version.(There was no trial version available at the time.)
In FL Studio, The Inspirata routing does not work at all. I can't even use the input channel function to balance the left and right channels. (This is due to FL.)

I have no choice but to start Inspirata for each track and use it in an incomplete state.
The only solution is to change my DAW... but I'm not too keen on that.


----------



## Csaba (Nov 12, 2021)

Denkii said:


> It would be so great if seperate Inspirata instances were able recognize every other instance's sources and their placements.
> I understand that would eliminate the main appeal of what the pro version offers nowadays but still...
> 
> If I understand correctly, if I wanted to have say 12 instruments in one instance, I would need to have twelve input channels that get fed into a single instance of Inspirata pro.
> ...


This feature is also in the development queue.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 12, 2021)

Csaba said:


> This feature is also in the development queue.


The renaming feature or the "just insert it on any track that you want to position and the instances speak to each other without having to set up multichannel tracks for the input"-feature?


----------



## Csaba (Nov 12, 2021)

Denkii said:


> The renaming feature or the "just insert it on any track that you want to position and the instances speak to each other without having to set up multichannel tracks for the input"-feature?


Both of them and more.


----------



## XComposer (Nov 12, 2021)

Sorry, I have just bought the Personal edition: is there a downloadable PDF version of the manual, instead of reading each chapter online?


----------



## Denkii (Nov 12, 2021)

Csaba said:


> Both of them and more.


I'll purchase on that very release.
Thanks for the quick responses!

Once you drop those features, in case you have these new features gated throughout the editions, it will be much appreciated if you make sure to offer a sane upgrade path for people who use the personal edition now to the new one where they can make use of the placement for multiple instruments without the need for more than stereo input channels.
If it turns out similar to how I imagine it, this will be a very good contender against MIR, VSS, Altiverb etc.

Right now it would just be overkill for me and I lack the correct DAW to make it work even if I wanted to.


----------



## Csaba (Nov 13, 2021)

Yes, we see this sharing of track data an important enabler for the VI use case. We have quite a few additional ideas and feedback on what we should add. As developer resources allow we are adding them. But to enable this sharing feature we first need to make significant performance improvements, by rethinking some of internal maths. We spent most of the time this year to make this happen and we now have solid performance improvement results already under final testing.


----------



## cqd (Nov 13, 2021)

So are there changes to how to route to it on the way soon?..


----------



## Csaba (Nov 13, 2021)

It will take some time but not forever. I also can't wait to see all what we imagined.


----------



## XComposer (Nov 13, 2021)

I have just bought it and I honestly think that it's great! Very happy with Inspirata (Personal). Beside changes in routing (also with a simple stereo version, not surround, but with many sound sources all shown in each instance, I hope), I would also like to see a PDF manual and a better explaination (with audio examples) about the _practical_ difference (in sound) in some groups of parameters that might sound similar to a novice: purity vs. clarity vs. reverberant/direct balance; rotating the virtual head in the finetune interface vs. rotating the big "arrow" in the basic window (should they reflect the reciprocal changes?); source width vs. listener envelopment vs. microphone directivity vs. putting sources A and B nearer to each other or farther vs. global width; predelay vs. trim vs. clarity, etc…
A tutorial with audio examples (please, also classical and also piano) comparing changes in these parameter groups (a group at a time) would be useful. I would also suggest to make the actual position on the "distance" knob reflect the changes you obtain when you move the virtual listener icon in the finetune room map (moving the listener icon on the room map does not make the knob move, now, at least on the Mac) and to differentiate better (graphically) the letters (A, B…) representing the sources from the letters representing the snapshots (just for graphical clarity). Wonderful job, congrats! I can't wait to see the future developments.


----------



## biomuse (Nov 13, 2021)

Grabbed Personal during the sale - very glad I did. The SOS review is right on. This is really something.


----------



## Jeremy PLS (Nov 19, 2021)

I have been using Inspirata Personal since the end of January and it is amazing. So I took advantage of the offer and upgraded to the pro version. I have a couple of observations.

I have only just noticed (in the version history notes):

"_Added a control to Settings to adjust the plugin latency. Increasing the latency will decrease the overall CPU load_."

Adjusting this does reduce the number of glitches I have been having. It is hidden away under settings.

I am using Cubase Pro 11 and in order to use Inspirata Professional as an insert effect with multiple inputs it is necessary to create either a group or FX track, choose the type of track (number of channels) for it and then use panning to send the input tracks to the required channel (Inspirata sources).

In Cubase the maximum number of channels you can reach (excluding the Ambisonic settings) is only 6. You can choose 5.1, 6.0 Cine or 6.0 Music. I chose 6.0 Music and discovered that there is a bug in Cubase where only 2 channels are routed in that setting! 6.0 Cine works fine though.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## XComposer (Nov 26, 2021)

Everything is 30% off during the Black Friday weekend, including the upgrade from Personal to Professional. Still expensive for me, anyway…


----------



## Piotrek K. (Nov 26, 2021)

New rooms available! I hope I don't need to download whole package once again


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 26, 2021)

Are there any Jazz club rooms or similar?


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 26, 2021)

Denkii said:


> It would be so great if seperate Inspirata instances were able recognize every other instance's sources and their placements.
> I understand that would eliminate the main appeal of what the pro version offers nowadays but still...
> 
> If I understand correctly, if I wanted to have say 12 instruments in one instance, I would need to have twelve input channels that get fed into a single instance of Inspirata pro.
> ...


If I undestand you correctly, you'd like to see an overview of all source placements within a shared stage, based on several instances? Like a different view, flipping from "this instance" to "all instances"? That would indeed be a great idea and would overcome some of the routing limitations within Logic.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 26, 2021)

osterdamus said:


> If I undestand you correctly, you'd like to see an overview of all source placements within a shared stage, based on several instances? Like a different view, flipping from "this instance" to "all instances"? That would indeed be a great idea and would overcome some of the routing limitations within Logic.


Exactly this. The ability to have one master-instance where you can see all the instruments from the other instances and you only need this master instance to place them on the stage so you don't have to go into 20+ different instances and do it for each and every one of them without having a visual reference to all the other instruments.

Also: It would be great if you can check a box in this master instance that allows it that all the changes you make while this box is checked get applied to all the other instances. For example if you change the room in this master instance while this box is checked, it changes it for all of them and so on.

Something like that. I am no dev so I don't know how naive this is but a man can dream.

Edit: And I'd definitely want to see the ability to rename what's on the stage instead of having arbitrary numbers.


----------



## MrTopo! (Nov 26, 2021)

Denkii said:


> Exactly this. The ability to have one master-instance where you can see all the instruments from the other instances and you only need this master instance to place them on the stage so you don't have to go into 20+ different instances and do it for each and every one of them without having a visual reference to all the other instruments.
> 
> Also: It would be great if you can check a box in this master instance that allows it that all the changes you make while this box is checked get applied to all the other instances. For example if you change the room in this master instance while this box is checked, it changes it for all of them and so on.
> 
> ...


That performance would be absolutely great, like VSS, but better! Hope to see it one day!


----------



## cqd (Nov 26, 2021)

They really need to sort out the routing ASAP..
I upgraded to the professional edition in the recent sale, and for all intents and purposes it was a complete waste of money, and it's completely useless..


----------



## jbraner (Nov 26, 2021)

Piotrek K. said:


> New rooms available! I hope I don't need to download whole package once again


Unfortunately, it looks like you do.
I'm getting good download speeds - but it's still going to take a long time.

Csaba - is there any way to make just the new rooms available to download? Or individual rooms?


----------



## soPpypoPsy (Nov 26, 2021)

jbraner said:


> Unfortunately, it looks like you do.
> I'm getting good download speeds - but it's still going to take a long time.
> 
> Csaba - is there any way to make just the new rooms available to download? Or individual rooms?


You can access Drop Box or Google Drive via IA-C and download missing rooms individually.(83GB?)
Just move the downloaded files to the same folder as the room pack.
I got them in half an hour.


----------



## jbraner (Nov 26, 2021)

soPpypoPsy said:


> You can access Drop Box or Google Drive via IA-C and download missing rooms individually.(83GB?)
> Just move the downloaded files to the same folder as the room pack.
> I got them in half an hour.


How do you do that?


----------



## MrTopo! (Nov 26, 2021)

soPpypoPsy said:


> You can access Drop Box or Google Drive via IA-C and download missing rooms individually.(83GB?)
> Just move the downloaded files to the same folder as the room pack.
> I got them in half an hour.


How!!?? I don't see the option


----------



## soPpypoPsy (Nov 26, 2021)

Click the button in the upper right corner of the IA-C.


----------



## MrTopo! (Nov 26, 2021)

I don't get that option, what a scam!


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 26, 2021)

I don't either.


----------



## soPpypoPsy (Nov 26, 2021)

I've used IA-C v1.0.17.


----------



## fahl5 (Nov 26, 2021)

soPpypoPsy said:


> You can access Drop Box or Google Drive via IA-C and download missing rooms individually.(83GB?)
> Just move the downloaded files to the same folder as the room pack.
> I got them in half an hour.


This would be of great help since it seems to be currently extremly tedious to download the 207 GB of the Pro Roompack which I already started nearly 20 before and am still waiting for more then 40 GB.
But IU cannot see any option to download anything else in any other way in IA-Connect than this extremly slow download from their regular servers.
So please help me to figure out how to access the files in dropbox or Google drive.
Thank you

Edit: Ok I see the option for alternative downloads is obviously gone in the latest IA-Connect versions.
This is really sad.


----------



## MrTopo! (Nov 26, 2021)

soPpypoPsy said:


> I've used IA-C v1.0.17.


Same, but...


----------



## jbraner (Nov 26, 2021)

Well, I don't see that either.
I don't know what version I'm running, but I'll be damned if I'm gonna mess with it while it's in the middle of the download 
It updated automatically when I first ran it and then it updated again about an hour later - but I don't see a version number.


----------



## Flyo (Nov 26, 2021)

Is the Lite Version wort the BF tag price? $70


----------



## MrTopo! (Nov 26, 2021)

Hi! I have updated the list of the Full and Lite Roompacks with the 12 new places to know which space each file belongs to:


*Roompack Full*:

351817 - Johanneskirche, Darmstadt
2432028 - Baradla Cave Concert Hall, Aggtelek
4254010 - Ceremonial Hall, Royal Palace of Gödöllo
4727866 - Melbourne Town Hall
8247435 - National Technical Library Textbooks Reading Room, Budapest
14263898 - Royal Concertgebouw, Amsterdam
17869730 - Vatroslav Lisinski Main Concert Hall, Zagreb
20314400 - Berliner Philharmonie
20970125 - Basement Rehearsal Room
21528931 - Szimpla Pub Lobby, Budapest
22665064 - Baroque Theatre, Royal Palace of Gödöllo
24797462 - Cellar space, Art Quarter Budapest
25284727 - The Hungarian Radio Corp., Studio No. 6, Budapest
25814389 - A38 Ship Club Stage, Budapest
27044429 - SkyCourt, Airport Cafeteria on the Gallery, Budapest
28114177 - Matthias Church, Crypt, Budapest
28832195 - Great Hall of the Liszt Academy of Music
29451158 - Szimpla Pub Live Stage, Budapest
30581402 - Bedroom #1
33827060 - Palace of Arts Concert Hall, Budapest
38314811 - Matthias Church, Budapest
38845255 - Bathroom #1
39017842 - The Scots' Church, Melbourne
40203877 - Votive Church, Szeged
41312513 - Studio Tracking Room, Palace of Arts, Budapest
44283838 - Festival Theatre of The Palace of Arts, Budapest
47585810 - Hunter's Hall, Hungarian Parliament
50137995 - Glass Hall of The Palace of Arts, Budapest
50217399 - Abandoned mines, Art Quarter Budapest
50357334 - Main Scoring Stage, Pannónia Studio
51904083 - Orchestral Rehearsal Room
60076748 - Szechenyi Bath Entrance Hall, Budapest
62151569 - St. Bonifatius Monastery, Hünfeld
62551640 - Erkel Theatre, Budapest
62597792 - Bedroom #2
67869571 - St. Nicholas Tavelic Church, Zagreb
68032904 - Grand Staircase, Hungarian Parliament
68424158 - Basilica of St. Michael the Archangel, Marijampole
72228299 - Small Office
73185832 - Kodály Centre, Concert Hall, Pécs
76715371 - Vatroslav Lisinski Small Concert Hall, Zagreb
81395533 - Szechenyi Bath Round Pool, Budapest
82656447 - Hungarian State Opera
83769831 - Underground Garage
86452895 - Church of St. Mathew, Anyksciai
87004504 - SkyCourt, Airport Passenger Hall, Budapest
89756287 - Matthias Church, Choir Rehearsal Room, Budapest
93216510 - St. Peter Church, Heppenheim
93904162 - National Technical Library Main Reading Room, Budapest


*Roompack Lite*:

4605066 - Hungarian State Opera
5227533 - Vatroslav Lisinski Small Concert Hall, Zagreb
6552945 - Bedroom #1
6703287 - St. Nicholas Tavelic Church, Zagreb
10449344 - Festival Theatre of The Palace of Arts, Budapest
13228699 - Underground Garage
15654546 - National Technical Library Textbooks Reading Room, Budapest
15842290 - Erkel Theatre, Budapest
16977068 - The Hungarian Radio Corp., Studio No. 6, Budapest
24288941 - Small Office
24833077 - Abandoned mines, Art Quarter Budapest
25944847 - Szimpla Pub Lobby, Budapest
28458418 - Church of St. Mathew, Anyksciai
34746687 - Orchestral Rehearsal Room
42097875 - Baroque Theatre, Royal Palace of Gödöllo
42373973 - Kodály Centre, Concert Hall, Pécs
43106517 - A38 Ship Club Stage, Budapest
43837034 - Melbourne Town Hall
44396639 - The Scots' Church, Melbourne
45986751 - Main Scoring Stage, Pannónia Studio
46044339 - Basilica of St. Michael the Archangel, Marijampole
46701263 - Ceremonial Hall, Royal Palace of Gödöllo
46844664 - Matthias Church, Choir Rehearsal Room, Budapest
47794575 - St. Bonifatius Monastery, Hünfeld
51828806 - Hunter's Hall, Hungarian Parliament
54402083 - Bathroom #1
56606039 - Matthias Church, Budapest
61416145 - Studio Tracking Room, Palace of Arts, Budapest
62781502 - Basement Rehearsal Room
63325646 - Szechenyi Bath Round Pool, Budapest
63900883 - Votive Church, Szeged
64139274 - Cellar space, Art Quarter Budapest
67085013 - Szimpla Pub Live Stage, Budapest
68479734 - Berliner Philharmonie
72754959 - Palace of Arts Concert Hall, Budapest
73271036 - Matthias Church, Crypt, Budapest
73930518 - Royal Concertgebouw, Amsterdam
74256758 - Baradla Cave Concert Hall, Aggtelek
78319523 - Szechenyi Bath Entrance Hall, Budapest
78336507 - Grand Staircase, Hungarian Parliament
79060116 - Bedroom #2
79574896 - SkyCourt, Airport Cafeteria on the Gallery, Budapest
85525381 - National Technical Library Main Reading Room, Budapest
88494147 - St. Peter Church, Heppenheim
89036573 - Vatroslav Lisinski Main Concert Hall, Zagreb
94384749 - Great Hall of the Liszt Academy of Music
95169245 - Johanneskirche, Darmstadt
95550873 - SkyCourt, Airport Passenger Hall, Budapest
98719361 - Glass Hall of The Palace of Arts, Budapest

Regards!


----------



## Gemylon (Nov 26, 2021)

Great work MrTopo!
Much appreciated


----------



## jbraner (Nov 26, 2021)

Thank you!
So, the new rooms are:
4254010 - Ceremonial Hall, Royal Palace of Gödöllo
22665064 - Baroque Theatre, Royal Palace of Gödöllo
24797462 - Cellar space, Art Quarter Budapest
41312513 - Studio Tracking Room, Palace of Arts, Budapest
47585810 - Hunter's Hall, Hungarian Parliament
50217399 - Abandoned mines, Art Quarter Budapest
50357334 - Main Scoring Stage, Pannónia Studio
62151569 - St. Bonifatius Monastery, Hünfeld
67869571 - St. Nicholas Tavelic Church, Zagreb
68032904 - Grand Staircase, Hungarian Parliament
73185832 - Kodály Centre, Concert Hall, Pécs
93216510 - St. Peter Church, Heppenheim

(still waiting for download)


----------



## XComposer (Nov 26, 2021)

Flyo said:


> Is the Lite Version wort the BF tag price? $70


I suggest to use at least the Personal version (I use that one). The Lite version is too limited: it has a very good sound, but it does not allow to move the listener and the players in the rooms.


----------



## Flyo (Nov 26, 2021)

XComposer said:


> I suggest to use at least the Personal version (I use that one). The Lite version is too limited: it has a very good sound, but it does not allow to move the listener and the players in the rooms.


Thank you, yes... also there is a limit on the resolution audio supported, max 48khz


----------



## cqd (Nov 26, 2021)

nevermind


----------



## biomuse (Nov 26, 2021)

As a Personal user I'm a little confused regarding the new rooms - how do I get them? Just redownload the room pack? Are they included or can I purchase them? Do I need to? I don't see any way to do so.


----------



## XComposer (Nov 26, 2021)

biomuse said:


> As a Personal user I'm a little confused regarding the new rooms - how do I get them? Just redownload the room pack? Are they included or can I purchase them? Do I need to? I don't see any way to do so.


Yes, we have to open IA Connect, delete the old Roompack and re-download the new one. I hate doing this (about one day and a half downloading, for me), but the fact is, as they explain on the mail I received from them, that the new Roompack does not only contain new rooms; it has also all the rooms resampled with better fidelity and better overall dynamic range. So, this time I decided to download the entire Roompack again, but I hope they will develop a better method for updating, in the future!


----------



## biomuse (Nov 26, 2021)

XComposer said:


> Yes, we have to open IA Connect, delete the old Roompack and re-download the new one. I hate doing this (about one day and a half downloading, for me), but the fact is, as they explain on the mail I received from them, that the new Roompack does not only contain new rooms; it has also all the rooms resampled with better fidelity and better overall dynamic range. So, this time I decided to download the entire Roompack again, but I hope they will develop a better method for updating, in the future!


Thank you. Any need to update the Inspirata host itself at this time? (I didn't receive an email...)


----------



## XComposer (Nov 26, 2021)

biomuse said:


> Thank you. Any need to update the Inspirata host itself at this time? (I didn't receive an email...)


No, I don't think so, but you may be asked to locate again the folder with the Roompack the first time you use it.


----------



## Csaba (Nov 26, 2021)

Dear All,
First of all, thank you for all the patience with the room downloads. At the moment the download is available as a batch of rooms but we intend to make individual room downloads possible in the future. Indeed, all rooms are updated so a full redownload is recommended. The new rooms are all available for eveyone. Just redownload the room pack and they will be in the same folder. The download is significant in size (192 GB for the Personal/Pro and 11 GB for the Lite) and there is a large number of downloads happening at this very moment. Servers seem to produce a good thoughput and we received very few reports of a slow experience so far. The new download protocol in the latest version of IA Connect also seem to perform well for mainland Chinese customers. Please send us tickets with your city included if you experience a very slow download.


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 26, 2021)

Csaba said:


> Please send us tickets with your city included if you experience a very slow download.


Thanks for the update - always good with transparent developers 👍🏻 Just sent you a ticket. Hoping to be able to download the rooms and test before the BF offer expires.


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 26, 2021)

Anyone else experiencing 503 or timeouts error message at the moment in the Connect app?


----------



## emulator (Nov 27, 2021)

Download completed after 20h for 192GB (Germany DSL 100Mbit line). 
It was worth the wait. Great sounding rooms.
My Big Thanks goes to Csaba for getting the new rooms for free.


----------



## jbraner (Nov 27, 2021)

Here's what the email says.
https://www.inspiredacoustics.com/en/helpcenter/question/how-do-i-update-roompack-new-version

It's 207GB, so give yourself plenty of time 
I have a 100 Mb/s link and it still took at least 18-20 hours to download (I'm not sure exactly what time it finished last night)

EDIT - sorry, I see this has already been answered


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 27, 2021)

I leave the connect application on and come back to see transfer rate is 0 B / s, despite being online. Frustrating.


----------



## jbraner (Nov 27, 2021)

Keep an eye on it. Mine went from 0B/s to 12MB/s and everything in between. it kept moving


----------



## emulator (Nov 27, 2021)

Yes. It goes up and down.


----------



## fahl5 (Nov 27, 2021)

emulator said:


> Download completed after 20h for 192GB (Germany DSL 100Mbit line).
> It was worth the wait. Great sounding rooms.
> My Big Thanks goes to Csaba for getting the new rooms for free.


Indeed, absolutly worth to wait, What I have heard sounds just gorgeous!


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 27, 2021)

Given my internet situation, I will have to wait until the rooms can be downloaded one at a time.


----------



## cqd (Nov 27, 2021)

Yeah, I think the server or something went down overnight..I was getting an error connecting to the website and the download stopped..
Can't connect at all now..


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 27, 2021)

cqd said:


> Yeah, I think the server or something went down overnight..I was getting an error connecting to the website and the download stopped..
> Can't connect at all now..


I experienced the same yesterday. Couldn’t log into the app either. 

If it’s any consolation, it’s been picking up here again. Keep trying.


----------



## cqd (Nov 27, 2021)

osterdamus said:


> I experienced the same yesterday. Couldn’t log into the app either.
> 
> If it’s any consolation, it’s been picking up here again. Keep trying.


Yeah, seems to be going here too now..


----------



## XComposer (Nov 27, 2021)

Download completed after 13 hours from Milan, Italy. The new rooms are fantastic. I experience some annoying breaks in the iLok Cloud connection when using Inspirata. I really hope that Inspired Acoustics will implement the machine-based authorization soon, otherwise I will feel obliged to buy a physical iLok! Inspirata is going to be kept here as one of my three or four main reverbs, for sure (and I have an impressive number of high-quality reverbs).


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 27, 2021)

XComposer said:


> otherwise I will feel obliged to buy a physical iLok!


Physical iLoks have some advantages, especially if you pay $30 a year (or whatever it is) for the Zero Down Time protection. They're actually my preferred form of copy protection.


----------



## cqd (Nov 27, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Physical iLoks have some advantages, especially if you pay $30 a year (or whatever it is) for the Zero Down Time protection. They're actually my preferred form of copy protection.


Mine too..


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 27, 2021)

just stumbled onto this thread because I was looking at VSS2.

is the Personal Edition worth getting?

VEP 7 friendly?

Total: $199.00 BF: $139.30

VSS2/MIR Killer?


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 27, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> MIR Killer?


Definitely not a MIR killer. That said it has some very nice, very musical, sounding spaces. I think it may be the biggest CPU hog I have for plugins though, on par with Acustica Silver, etc.

I've played with using it as a send tail reverb, lower or mute the ER, after MIR for example. It's lovely in that roll.


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 27, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Definitely not a MIR killer. That said it has some very nice, very musical, sounding spaces. I think it may be the biggest CPU hog I have for plugins though, on par with Acustica Silver, etc.
> 
> I've played with using it as a send tail reverb, lower or mute the ER, after MIR for example. It's lovely in that roll.


Can you elaborate a little on the cpu usage? How many instances have you tested in one project?


----------



## cqd (Nov 27, 2021)

Is the professional version kind of lining up to be a MIR killer if they sort out the bloody routing?


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 27, 2021)

osterdamus said:


> Can you elaborate a little on the cpu usage? How many instances have you tested in one project?


I have a 9900K, I normally run with a 512 buffer. Even one instance will trip the CPU Overload in Ableton. If I change to 1000 buffer it's useable and I was able to have a number of buses with it. I was going to say instead, demo it, but it looks like they removed the demo capability (probably because the room pack alone is over 200 gigs now!!!! lol).


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks for the info. Did the CPU optimization mentioned here ever drop? Just wondering if your experience is based on this update or not.

The Professional Trial is still available, I'm trying to download it right now to get a feel. I'm a little nervous that my hardware (ram in particular) won't be able to carry it. I don't use very large templates, but I do use backing strings and it's I've been suggested to check Inspirata out because it seems to match the sound I'm after.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 27, 2021)

cqd said:


> Is the professional version kind of lining up to be a MIR killer if they sort out the bloody routing?


It's just not the same thing at all (at the moment anyway). You don't get the fine detail you do in MIR. No directivity of sound sources, width of sound sources (for example in MIR you can place a sound source that is a single player, or an ensemble and change the width to account for that). Etc etc etc.

Inspirata is kinda weird, lwhen you place it on a stereo track your left and right audio streams are basically different sound sources, imagine them as different speakers you place on stage (and omni directional sound sources at that). Not a single entity.

I think it's worth the sale price (the personal edition). The pro version with the routing? I guess if you are willing to bend your workflow to it? Not for me....


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 27, 2021)

osterdamus said:


> Thanks for the info. Did the CPU optimization mentioned here ever drop? Just wondering if your experience is based on this update or not.
> 
> The Professional Trial is still available, I'm trying to download it right now to get a feel. I'm a little nervous that my hardware (ram in particular) won't be able to carry it. I don't use very large templates, but I do use backing strings and it's I've been suggested to check Inspirata out because it seems to match the sound I'm after.


I don't know, I bought it November 10th. So my impressions are based on the version that was available then. The download center app they have is horrible haha.

It's definitely worth demoing


----------



## cqd (Nov 27, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> It's just not the same thing at all (at the moment anyway). You don't get the fine detail you do in MIR. No directivity of sound sources, width of sound sources (for example in MIR you can place a sound source that is a single player, or an ensemble and change the width to account for that). Etc etc etc.
> 
> Inspirata is kinda weird, like when you place it on a stereo track your left and right audio streams are basically different sound sources, like imagine them as different speakers you place on stage. Not a single entity.
> 
> I think it's worth the sale price (the personal edition). The pro version with the routing? I guess if you are willing to bend your workflow to it? Not for me....


But like, you should be able to do that with the pro version but the routing is ridiculously implemented at the minute..Like, you should be able to have your 4 sections of the orchestra and a couple of soloists as different inputs and move them as you see fit, but presently it's dependent on having a 16 channel track or something..Which is so annoying as it seems an idiotic oversight in what is otherwise an awesome plugin..


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 27, 2021)

cqd said:


> presently it's dependent on having a 16 channel track or something..Which is so annoying as it seems an idiotic oversight in what is otherwise an awesome plugin..


Yeah, as far as I'm aware that won't fly with Logic. A bit new to detailed routing: What would a different approach look like? That the plugin could be placed on an aux channel and understand the amount of buses going into it (if that's a thing?)? Or something else?


----------



## cqd (Nov 27, 2021)

osterdamus said:


> Yeah, as far as I'm aware that won't fly with Logic. A bit new to detailed routing: What would a different approach look like? That the plugin could be placed on an aux channel and understand the amount of buses going into it (if that's a thing?)? Or something else?


Yeah, it doesn't fly in pro tools either..I presume it must work in something, but I dunno..
I would have thought it should just have extra inputs that you can route a bus or a source to, but no..
It actually annoys me terribly at the minute tbh..I upgraded to Pro in the recent 1/2 price sale and it's unusable in its current form..
I'm on the verge of asking for a refund, apparently they're working on the routing, but no eta..


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 27, 2021)

cqd said:


> Is the professional version kind of lining up to be a MIR killer if they sort out the bloody routing?


Yes, for some users. Inspirata has a lot of spaces to choose from. But if you want to blend other instruments with VSL Synchron libraries, MIR will continue to be more useful. And there may be other specific circumstances where you would still prefer MIR.

But that's assuming they do sort the routing.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 27, 2021)

better than Panagment?


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 27, 2021)

cqd said:


> Yeah, it doesn't fly in pro tools either..I presume it must work in something, but I dunno..
> I would have thought it should just have extra inputs that you can route a bus or a source to, but no..
> It actually annoys me terribly at the minute tbh..I upgraded to Pro in the recent 1/2 price sale and it's unusable in its current form..
> I'm on the verge of asking for a refund, apparently they're working on the routing, but no eta..


Currently I'm looking to use one or two Personal instances (depending on what's possible with my setup, because those ram footprints are daunting), and when I saw a Pro explainer video I did imagine how great it could get to, say, be able to place all dry orchestral groups and also more jazzy instruments (closer to the listener, maybe in a different instance to have better control) to make a very realistic sound. But after researching and asking around about routing compatibility, I realize that'll not be easy to make in Logic for the time being.


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 27, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> VEP 7 friendly?


I’m curious about this as well.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Nov 27, 2021)

Wow i cant uninstall this thing now. Had the spinning wheel of death, then realized i had 2 version installed so i deleted the previous install and the new one won't work now and i can't get rid of it. What to do?


----------



## Buz (Nov 27, 2021)

I haven't been able to connect from HK. It stalls on "This takes longer than usual. We are still preparing your download."

Unfortunately I discovered this after deleting the previous version :/


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Nov 27, 2021)

Buz said:


> I haven't been able to connect from HK. It stalls on "This takes longer than usual. We are still preparing your download."
> 
> Unfortunately I discovered this after deleting the previous version :/


Same here. But i finally was able to re-install v.1.0.17 . And now I'm stuck there too.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 27, 2021)

Buz said:


> I haven't been able to connect from HK. It stalls on "This takes longer than usual. We are still preparing your download."
> 
> Unfortunately I discovered this after deleting the previous version :/


Same here as well.


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 27, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Same here as well.


Happened here yesterday, too. It did eventually continue, after starting the app again some times.

I've come back to see the app at 0 kb / s or actually showing a speed, but just being stalled.

To avoid this I've created an Automator (mac) application now which starts the downloader, waits for 55 min, shuts down the downloader app, waits 5 min, then starts over.


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 28, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Same here as well.


I spoke too soon, now stalled here as well. It's been preparing the download now for 15 min...


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 28, 2021)

It’s a good time to have my hands tied for downloading! I have around 700 gigs of samples to download, so maybe by two weekends from now I can download and finally try Inspirata.


----------



## soPpypoPsy (Nov 28, 2021)

cqd said:


> Yeah, it doesn't fly in pro tools either..I presume it must work in something, but I dunno..
> I would have thought it should just have extra inputs that you can route a bus or a source to, but no..
> It actually annoys me terribly at the minute tbh..I upgraded to Pro in the recent 1/2 price sale and it's unusable in its current form..
> I'm on the verge of asking for a refund, apparently they're working on the routing, but no eta..


Over 6 months ago, I purchased a Pro version from the official website at full price.
I had routing problems and could not use it properly in FL Studio. (Exchange to a lower grade or refund was denied. And I was advised to change my DAW.)

We can only wait for it to be improved.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 28, 2021)

soPpypoPsy said:


> Exchange to a lower grade or refund was denied. And I was advised to change my DAW.


Wow, that is not a good look

Hopefully the coming updates make it function more straightforwardly. Until then, have you tried an upmixing plugin? To add channels to a track/buss?


----------



## Piotrek K. (Nov 28, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I have a 9900K, I normally run with a 512 buffer. Even one instance will trip the CPU Overload in Ableton.


Yea, it is CPU and RAM hog, but I am able to use 6 instances alongside HW strings gold (Play), synchronized woodwinds and Infinite Brass on i7 9750H (Studio One). I just use high buffer - 1024. What you describe sounds like hardware/software related issue.



soPpypoPsy said:


> I had routing problems and could not use it properly in FL Studio. (Exchange to a lower grade or refund was denied. And I was advised to change my DAW.)


On FL I had issues as well. I sent a ticket, they confirmed a bug in 1.0.24, they sent me link to previous version so their support was very good. But I agree, there are still some issues with Inspirata itself, but not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 28, 2021)

It seems to be downloading okay again now


----------



## cqd (Nov 28, 2021)

soPpypoPsy said:


> (Exchange to a lower grade or refund was denied. And I was advised to change my DAW.)
> 
> We can only wait for it to be improved.


What?..wow..


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 28, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> have you tried an upmixing plugin? To add channels to a track/buss?


Would you mind elaborating on that?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 28, 2021)

osterdamus said:


> Would you mind elaborating on that?


For instance, Nugen Halo Upmix, and there may be cheaper alternatives. This is how one would go about mixing in surround and surround channels are how Inspirata Professional receives multiple inputs. 

To me, it makes a lot less sense than just receiving inputs, having to input from a surround channel(s). I haven't used one before so I'm not sure how they work or if they're the only way to work in surround in a daw like FL Studio, or if they just make it easier. But it appears Inspirata needs these inputs. If anyone knows otherwise, please share. I think this information is available in the Inspirata manual.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 28, 2021)

Piotrek K. said:


> Yea, it is CPU and RAM hog, but I am able to use 6 instances alongside HW strings gold (Play), synchronized woodwinds and Infinite Brass on i7 9750H (Studio One). I just use high buffer - 1024. What you describe sounds like hardware/software related issue.


I have a "well oiled" machine. Yes, I could run my buffer at 1024 - I even state so in the quote you cut out. It's not a hardware issue. I can run VSS4 HD in the same 512 buffer setup with out tripping the CPU overload warning. You even state it's a hog - I'm not sure why you are quoting me lol.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Nov 28, 2021)

You wrote about one instance. Even with 512 buffer I can run 5 instances without killing CPU (although I get 80-90% usage then) and I'm on mobile CPU. That's why I guote you


----------



## XComposer (Nov 28, 2021)

I have the Personal edition. For those of you who have the Professional edition and have routing problems: have you ever tried to load Inspirata Professional in a host patcher plug-in like DDMF Metaplugin or Kushview Element FX, in order to check if you can see Inspirata's inputs within the resulting patch and achieve an easier routing this way? Just curious. I can see the two inputs of the Inspirata Personal when I load it in DDMF Metaplugin.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 28, 2021)

Piotrek K. said:


> You wrote about one instance. Even with 512 buffer I can run 5 instances without killing CPU (although I get 80-90% usage then) and I'm on mobile CPU. That's why I guote you


I am talking about real world use, an actual template, not some synthetic test. People are wanting to compare it to MIR for example. If someone tried to use this like you would use MIR your computer would start on fire lol. I can run 24 inserts of MIR, along with bus sends of CRP and my computer doesn't break a sweat at 512 buffer. Yes I can run Inspirata just like you do at 1000 buffer, but it's a pig/hog, and we agree on that I THINK. 







Don't get me wrong I am happy with my purchase of the personal edition  I hope they keep optimizing it though. It is good there is a demo.


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 28, 2021)

In 12 hours my download has gone from 67% to 68%...


----------



## muk (Nov 29, 2021)

Yeah, the download is horribly slow for me too. This IA Connect hasn't worked for me when I bought the program. And it doesn't work now. Some times it does download a few megabytes, but most of the time the transfer rate is 0 bits/s. After having it run for several days on and off, I am at 80%. Download should be finished in a week or two. I wonder why Inspired Acoustic still couldn't figure it out after so many complaints that the download doesn't work upon release...


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Nov 29, 2021)

muk said:


> Yeah, the download is horribly slow for me too. This IA Connect hasn't worked for me when I bought the program. And it doesn't work now. Some times it does download a few megabytes, but most of the time the transfer rate is 0 bits/s. After having it run for several days on and off, I am at 80%. Download should be finished in a week or two. I wonder why Inspired Acoustic still couldn't figure it out after so many complaints that the download doesn't work upon release...


Yea it does look bad in 2021. Seems like a simple installer download plus IRs separate download with instruction where to move those IRs would have been more effective at this point.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 29, 2021)

Mine finally downloaded. The only other issue I had is instead of downloading to my specified drive and folder they went into my "User" folder on the C drive, which doesn't have have a lot of drive space, thankfully it was enough to get it all downloaded.


----------



## osterdamus (Nov 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Mine finally downloaded. The only other issue I had is instead of downloading to my specified drive and folder they went into my "User" folder on the C drive, which doesn't have have a lot of drive space, thankfully it was enough to get it all downloaded.


I'm still working on it... since Friday afternoon, it's completely crazy. And I thought I had experienced bad with 8Dio's buggy and unstable downloader, but this takes the price. It shows download speed in two places and the numbers never match. It's even telling me that it's at 100% download, with 206 of 207GB downloaded?! I'm downloading rooms for _trial version_ and I of course installed the plugin Friday, so it's eaten quite a lot of days of the trial period. I fear I have to download the whole thing again if I decide to buy Personal.

This whole experience is like deciding to buy an expensive piece of furniture, and then delivery service guys arrive in a home made trashcan of a van, are drunk and lying to you. "The expensive couch? *hick* It's right here!" *points to empty sidewalk*

Ok, rant over... hopefully it'll be done by today. In the spirit of being helpful, I'm gong to leave this here for Inspired Acoustics to consider: https://continuata.com/ ...


----------



## muk (Dec 1, 2021)

Two days later, and my download is now at 93%. The downloader didn't work when I first downloaded the software in January, and it doesn't work now. It's inexplicable to me how they still couldn't get this fixed despite numerous complaints when the program was released.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 1, 2021)

muk said:


> Two days later, and my download is now at 93%. The downloader didn't work when I first downloaded the software in January, and it doesn't work now. It's inexplicable to me how they still couldn't get this fixed despite numerous complaints when the program was released.


They probably aren't using a good CDN.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 2, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> They probably aren't using a good CDN.


----------



## XComposer (Dec 7, 2021)

I was testing Inspirata Personal tonight and I noticed an awkward strong discontinuity (sudden and unexpected big change in the sound) when going from Distance 0.17 (or less) to Distance 0.18 (or more), when using the room "Main Scoring Stage, Pannonia Studio". With the same room, I also noticed some less strong, but annoying discontinuities (unexpected changes in the sound when going to the next value) in the range between Width 55 and Width 67. I did not notice the like with any other of the rooms.
Of course all these phenomena could be part of the real original room features, but did any of you notice them? I was listening to a solo piano track with my headphones (good ones), with the virtual Inspirata "speakers" A and B placed in the upper part of the room.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## muk (Dec 10, 2021)

Everytime this thread comes up in my notifications, it reminds me that I still have to download 18% of the update in that dreadful downloader. It's beyond me how even the downloader isn't fixed after almost a year.


----------



## CGR (Dec 10, 2021)

muk said:


> Two days later, and my download is now at 93%. The downloader didn't work when I first downloaded the software in January, and it doesn't work now. It's inexplicable to me how they still couldn't get this fixed despite numerous complaints when the program was released.


I feel your pain. I voiced a complaint about the atrocious download process months ago, but was told by the developer in quite blunt terms that the problem was at my end. Hmmm.


----------



## muk (Dec 10, 2021)

CGR said:


> I feel your pain. I voiced a complaint about the atrocious download process months ago, but was told by the developer in quite blunt terms that the problem was at my end. Hmmm.


Wow. Same for me. A shame that they can't fix something simple as that.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 10, 2021)

muk said:


> It's beyond me how even the downloader isn't fixed after almost a year.


My guess is that the problem is not just the downloader app on your computer, although they do need to make it possible to download individual rooms as they are added to the collection. I think the more basic problem is the CDN provider they're using.


----------



## muk (Dec 10, 2021)

At this point, frankly I don't care that much what the problem is. A company should be able to provide a reasonable way to download their products. Here that's not the case, and they aren't interested in fixing the problem either.


----------



## TeamLeader (Jan 22, 2022)

Hello. Will professional version users be getting directivity of sound sources at any point in time? Thanks


----------



## Csaba (Jan 22, 2022)

Hello Everyone,

We hear all the issues you are mentioning about the downloads. I can tell that only very few downloads are having a troublesome experience and most of the issues are temporary. Nevertheless, an issue free experience is what we are looking for so please keep reporting your experiences directly to support where we will try our best to assist.

Regarding source directivity, I can confirm it is on the agenda but we do not have a firm release target date yet.


----------



## Leonaar (Mar 4, 2022)

Any updates planned?


----------



## Rob (Mar 4, 2022)

This is a fantastic reverb... currently especially fond of the Kodály Concert Hall


----------



## cqd (Mar 4, 2022)

Tbh the pro version is just sitting on my drive taking up too much space waiting for them to update it with a usable routing system..


----------



## TeamLeader (Mar 4, 2022)

Leonaar said:


> Any updates planned?


We would really like to see more development in the soundstage, and in studios selections. Thank you.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 14, 2022)

INSPIRATA are celebrating Pi day with 31.4% off until 17th March. Use code: *PIDAY-22*


----------



## cqd (Jun 12, 2022)

@Csaba 
Hi..Is there any development on an update for this so that I can actually use the pro version?..
Just inputs that I can route stuff to in pro tools and then access on the routing page?..
Thanks


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 12, 2022)

Those gorgeous photos of the various concert halls and churches on the Inspirata site sure are...inspiring.


----------



## CGR (Jun 12, 2022)

Rob said:


> This is a fantastic reverb... currently especially fond of the Kodály Concert Hall


Did you have to re-download the entire room pack collection again Rob to get the newly released spaces?


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2022)

CGR said:


> Did you have to re-download the entire room pack collection again Rob to get the newly released spaces?


I seem to remember that yes I had to re-download everything


----------



## CGR (Jun 13, 2022)

Rob said:


> I seem to remember that yes I had to re-download everything


Thanks Rob. Hope their slow download problems have been sorted.


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2022)

CGR said:


> Thanks Rob. Hope their slow download problems have been sorted.


I hope so, there hasn't been much talk about inspirata lately... hope they're fine


----------



## XComposer (Jun 13, 2022)

I'm still hoping for a new version allowing many sound sources, but only in stereo, since I don't need more channels. I would gladly upgrade to such a version.


----------



## CGR (Jun 13, 2022)

Rob said:


> I hope so, there hasn't been much talk about inspirata lately... hope they're fine


Started the re-download of the Roompack last night (207GB) and all is going smoothly with about 6 hours remaining. Seems they have sorted their server issues which affected certain countries/regions. Looking forward to checking out the new halls & venues. Love the sense of authentic 3D space Inspirata imparts. One of my favourites for piano is The Scots' Church, which is in my home town of Melbourne


----------



## CGR (Jun 14, 2022)

UPDATE: Latest version of Inspirata (v1.0.27) downloaded and installed fine. I've noticed some improvements to performance and usability since v1.0.24, and am looking forward to trying some of the newly released spaces such as the Pannónia Studio Scoring Stage, St. Peter Church Heppenheim and the Hungarian Parliament Hunter's Hall.

Just tested the new Xperimenta PF-2 Fazioli with the Inspirata Royal Concertgebouw (Amsterdam) impulses and it's beautifully clear with a lovely sense of depth.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jun 14, 2022)

207GB is kind of insane… is that really all IRs??


----------



## Rob (Jun 14, 2022)

CGR said:


> UPDATE: Latest version of Inspirata (v1.0.27) downloaded and installed fine. I've noticed some improvements to performance and usability since v1.0.24, and am looking forward to trying some of the newly released spaces such as the Pannónia Studio Scoring Stage, St. Peter Church Heppenheim and the Hungarian Parliament Hunter's Hall.
> 
> Just tested the new Xperimenta PF-2 Fazioli with the Inspirata Royal Concertgebouw (Amsterdam) impulses and it's beautifully clear with a lovely sense of depth.


One thing that I have found useful is to reduce the early reflections to taste, even to half, in order to get a clearer image


----------



## CGR (Jun 14, 2022)

Rob said:


> One thing that I have found useful is to reduce the early reflections to taste, even to half, in order to get a clearer image


Thanks for the tip Rob – I'm still familiarising myself with it so that's good info.


----------



## CGR (Jun 14, 2022)

unclecheeks said:


> 207GB is kind of insane… is that really all IRs??


That's for multi-point/position impulse responses for 49 different spaces – Rooms, Halls, Churches, Scoring Stages, Rehearsal Rooms, Public Spaces etc. so all that data really adds up.


----------



## curry36 (Jun 20, 2022)

Could you also use inspirata to simulate a very dry room with sense of depth? And is it's quality up to what people say about SPAT? 

I tried VSS2 once and I loved the concept and workflow, but didn't like the sound. To muddy/undefined. Would be great to have such a tool as a powerhouse not only for scoring stages but for all kind of genres and situations.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jun 20, 2022)

curry36 said:


> Could you also use inspirata to simulate a very dry room with sense of depth? And is it's quality up to what people say about SPAT?
> 
> I tried VSS2 once and I loved the concept and workflow, but didn't like the sound. To muddy/undefined. Would be great to have such a tool as a powerhouse not only for scoring stages but for all kind of genres and situations.


Afaik you can request 14 days trial of Professional Edition and that will tell you more than million words here 

But yes, there are tons of different kind of rooms, some are wetter, some drier (like Pannonia Studio). So plenty to choose from.


----------



## curry36 (Jun 20, 2022)

Piotrek K. said:


> Afaik you can request 14 days trial of Professional Edition and that will tell you more than million words here
> 
> But yes, there are tons of different kind of rooms, some are wetter, some drier (like Pannonia Studio). So plenty to choose from.


Great, I'll test it right away. 

I've seen somebody claiming that the older Flux SPAT was better than SPAT revolution, any idea if that's true and where to get the old demo? Would be great to compare Inspirata with SPAT while testing.


----------



## clisma (Jun 21, 2022)

curry36 said:


> Great, I'll test it right away.
> 
> I've seen somebody claiming that the older Flux SPAT was better than SPAT revolution, any idea if that's true and where to get the old demo? Would be great to compare Inspirata with SPAT while testing.


SPAT also has demos available, so why not give both a spin? IMO, the earlier version of SPAT (v3) was simply easier to work with. Now that SPAT REV is wired outside the host, the door is open for technical issues. In my testing, I didn't feel like the sound of SPAT had changed. If you liked it, then you likely still will.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jun 22, 2022)

I decided to try pro edition (as there is a sale now) but I have no idea how to route it in Studio One. Anyone could help?


----------



## cqd (Jun 22, 2022)

Piotrek K. said:


> I decided to try pro edition (as there is a sale now) but I have no idea how to route it in Studio One. Anyone could help?



Man..
Inspirata would probably be the best reverb on the market if they could sort out the routing..


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jun 23, 2022)

So I guess I need to send a ticket to Inspired Acoustics if I want to make it work :(


----------



## TeamLeader (Jun 23, 2022)

While i do love a few of the scoring stages, certainly needs more of those, and of great studios, to replace altiverb. Yeah, Altiverb aint even true stereo but the rooms they have done are wonderful. AM _hoping_ Inspirata Pro will be able to replace that on rigs our our 15 man team.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jun 23, 2022)

Piotrek K. said:


> I decided to try pro edition (as there is a sale now) but I have no idea how to route it in Studio One. Anyone could help?


Just got information from support that Inspirata needs multichannel tracks to be properly routed and Studio One doesn't seem to support those. Bummer.


----------



## XComposer (Jun 23, 2022)

My situation is that even with the discount the price is too much for me (I don't work on movie soundtracks, I would use it only to record my own music or to correct live recordings of my own music). Still hoping for a cheaper stereo version with multiple audio sources…


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 23, 2022)

IS this the same concept than vienna Mir? and which would be better/easier on logic (no VEP)?


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 23, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> IS this the same concept as vienna Mir? ...


I think there might be some disagreement on this question. My opinion, for what little it's worth, is that there's a conceptual difference. MIR places instruments on the stage. Inspirata places microphones in the hall, and locates instruments in space to the extent to which each microphone "hears" a different blend of the several instruments. That extent varies. In the professional edition, with 16 microphone positions, if each mic is placed close to one instrument or section then instruments are located in space to a significant extent. But the design philosophy is to reproduce what each microphone "hears" based on it's location.

I'm probably oversimplifying something that's actually more complicated.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 23, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> I think there might be some disagreement on this question. My opinion, for what little it's worth, is that there's a conceptual difference. MIR places instruments on the stage. Inspirata places microphones in the hall, and locates instruments in space to the extent to which each microphone "hears" a different blend of the several instruments. That extent varies. In the professional edition, with 16 microphone positions, if each mic is placed close to one instrument or section then instruments are located in space to a significant extent. But the design philosophy is to reproduce what each microphone "hears" based on it's location.
> 
> I'm probably oversimplifying something that's actually more complicated.


thanks!

interesting stuff.


----------



## Jackal_King (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm just now hearing about this reverb plugin as I was thinking about getting Spaces 2 due to the recent sale or keep using Seventh Heaven. So, due to this routing issue, it's not usable for Studio One even if you get the Lite version?


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 2, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> I'm just now hearing about this reverb plugin as I was thinking about getting Spaces 2 due to the recent sale or keep using Seventh Heaven. So, due to this routing issue, it's not usable for Studio One even if you get the Lite version?


Track routing is an issue only for the Professional edition. The Lite and Personal editions are stereo and should be fine in any DAW.


----------



## Jackal_King (Jul 2, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Track routing is an issue only for the Professional edition. The Lite and Personal editions are stereo and should be fine in any DAW.


Cool. I use the Artist edition, so I should be good to go on that once I watch some walkthroughs on it.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jul 6, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> I'm just now hearing about this reverb plugin as I was thinking about getting Spaces 2 due to the recent sale or keep using Seventh Heaven. So, due to this routing issue, it's not usable for Studio One even if you get the Lite version?


Personal works fine in Studio One, but in Professional you can't route so you can't use its main feature. Also don't buy Inspirata Lite. It's not worth the money, it's very limited and for that money there are better, more flexible reverbs. Personal edition is completely different beast though and this is really fantastic reverb. Still pricey, but sometimes they do 50% sales.


----------



## cqd (Jul 6, 2022)

Imagine how good pro would be if you could place the different sections of the orchestra in the room..
Please, inspirata, sort out the routing sooner rather than later..


----------



## kinmimi300 (Sep 9, 2022)

Any tips for downloading issues? It is preparing my download all the time but doesn't start to actually download anything.. ^^


----------



## muk (Sep 9, 2022)

Unfortunately not. My download issues were never resolved. In the end I gave up and uninstalled everything relating to Inspired Acoustics. In 2022 it should be possible to have a download process that works for all customers. Alas.


----------



## kinmimi300 (Sep 9, 2022)

muk said:


> Unfortunately not. My download issues were never resolved. In the end I gave up and uninstalled everything relating to Inspired Acoustics. In 2022 it should be possible to have a download process that works for all customers. Alas.


You're right, hope you didn't pay (too much) in the end... <3


----------



## cqd (Sep 9, 2022)

Man..what is it, a year and a half now and they haven't sorted the routing?..


----------



## dr-music (Sep 9, 2022)

kinmimi300 said:


> It is preparing my download all the time but doesn't start to actually download anything.


Try to use VPN (system VPN, not browser plugin). Here in Russia (all russian users banned by IA) it works. Just try.


----------



## muk (Sep 9, 2022)

Unfortunately not. For a company that creates software, they were oddly inept at solving technical problems with downloading in my case. Support couldn't really help, and on this board Inspired Acoustic mainly tried to point to the fact that for most customers the download does work. Tough luck for the rest.

At some point, I decided that it wasn't worth my time to deal with it further and giving up on the product and company was the best solution.


----------



## kinmimi300 (Sep 9, 2022)

dr-music said:


> Try to use VPN (system VPN, not browser plugin). Here in Russia (all russian users banned by IA) it works. Just try.


Thanks ^_^ I live in Germany so I don't know if a ban exists for german users. I will try it later.


----------



## osterdamus (Sep 10, 2022)

muk said:


> I decided that it wasn't worth my time to deal with it further and giving up on the product and company was the best solution.


Same. I spent 1+ week getting everything down for the trial, which was 14 days (of course, time was running while doing so). Then I learned that I'd have to download all rooms again for the non-trial version. Decided that here was no way I'd want to tie up my system (no reboots etc.) and sit there an babysit an app again 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## TeamLeader (Sep 10, 2022)

Is the product actually still being worked on? Haven't seen updates in a while. Nor new rooms. I sure hope so, with all our team peeps who invested in it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Sep 10, 2022)

TeamLeader said:


> Is the product actually still being worked on? Haven't seen updates in a while. Nor new rooms. I sure hope so, with all our team peeps who invested in it.


I think they've been around for a while(making IRs) so i assume they are. But making plugins is more recent. Which would explain why they are having some problems.


----------



## TeamLeader (Sep 11, 2022)

Might the developer please comment on these things please? Thank you Csaba! 
​


----------



## Piotrek K. (Sep 12, 2022)

TeamLeader said:


> Haven't seen updates in a while. Nor new rooms.


Heh, I don't think that Inspirata needs more rooms ASAP (although would love one or two more bigger studios). But the lack of any update since a long time (late February) is indeed a bit worrying especially that this is relatively new piece of software. Still my go to reverb though.


----------



## XComposer (Sep 15, 2022)

I own the Personal edition and they are having a sale right now. Presently, the Personal edition is stereo only, but has only two sound sources in the room, and the Professional edition has more sound sources in the room, but it uses surround – which I will never use. I was really hoping for an update with a stereo only version, but allowing many sound sources in the room. I would pay to update for it, while paying that much for the present surround Professional version – even if discounted in a sale – is not something that attracts me. I wonder if there is any hope for a version like the one I described, in the future.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Sep 15, 2022)

XComposer said:


> I own the Personal edition and they are having a sale right now. Presently, the Personal edition is stereo only, but has only two sound sources in the room, and the Professional edition has more sound sources in the room, but it uses surround – which I will never use. I was really hoping for an update with a stereo only version, but allowing many sound sources in the room. I would pay to update for it, while paying that much for the present surround Professional version – even if discounted in a sale – is not something that attracts me. I wonder if there is any hope for a version like the one I described, in the future.


Can't the Pro edition do stereo as well as surround? :/


----------



## XComposer (Sep 15, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Can't the Pro edition do stereo as well as surround? :/


Most probably, but you pay also for the surround, that's the point.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Sep 15, 2022)

I agree, they should make at least 4-8 sources for Personal as PRO is overkill (price wise and Surround wise). But first they need to make routing actually work in Studio One 😂


----------



## Markrs (Nov 21, 2022)

With all the sales on I have decided to explore some of my more neglected FX before spending money on the LiquidSonic reverbs or the very nice looking Berlin Studio.

So I have been watching all the videos on Inspirata including one I haven’t seen before and playing around with it. For me it is still one of the most convincing reverbs, though I still find placing things correctly hard, and trying to work out if I need to only use the close mic rather than decca, surround, etc before the reverb.

Are others still using it or has everyone given up? My concern with investing time in it is it does feel a bit abandoned since the last updates where quite some time ago and no comments from @Csaba in a long time.

Here is the video I recently watched that does a good run through of the reverb


----------



## TeamLeader (Nov 21, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Are others still using it or has everyone given up? My concern with investing time in it is it does feel a bit abandoned since the last updates where quite some time ago and no comments from @Csaba in a long time.
> 
> Here is the video I recently watched that does a good run through of the reverb



For us, we need the more studios and soundstage which were told were coming a good while back. I love its tools, and tone for the rooms that are there, but we need more of a choice of soundstage, especially. We bought multiple pro licenses ( 6), which are sadly, pretty much just gonna sit there till that happens. Until then we will continue to use our usual suspects.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 21, 2022)

TeamLeader said:


> For us, we need the more studios and soundstage which were told were coming a good while back. I love its tools, and tone for the rooms that are there, but we need more of a choice of soundstage, especially. We bought multiple pro licenses ( 6), which are sadly, pretty much just gonna sit there till that happens. Until then we will continue to use our usual suspects.


Indeed the lack of development and additional rooms is very disappointing.

If you don’t mind me asking what are the main alternatives you currently use?


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 21, 2022)

I think it can sound lovely. The CPU and storage hits are crazy (not to mention the process of downloading the IRs lol). I don't use it that much.

I am sure everyone knows I own (and love) everything from Liquidsonic lol. Berlin Studio is great too!


----------



## Rob (Nov 21, 2022)

my personal opinion is this is a great reverb, a truly remarkable achievement. I have the personal edition and that's enough for me, I use it as both insert and send effect... I believe the developers deserve much more appreciation than what I see here.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 21, 2022)

Rob said:


> my personal opinion is this is a great reverb, a truly remarkable achievement. I have the personal edition and that's enough for me, I use it as both insert and send effect... I believe the developers deserve much more appreciation than what I see here.


Whenever I have decided to give it another go it's always after I've heard one of your lovely tracks using it


----------



## cqd (Nov 21, 2022)

It does sound outstanding, but the routing is the issue as far as I'm concerned..you need to be able to route tracks to it..my pro license doesn't get a lot of use for that reason too..
I'd be more pushed about that than the extra rooms..


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 21, 2022)

I've tried to give this thing a chance, as others have posted some nice demos with it. Unfortunately, the CPU and disk space usage are too high for me compared to MIR 3D Pro and Berlin Studio. I prefer the sound those provide as well.


----------



## TeamLeader (Nov 21, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Indeed the lack of development and additional rooms is very disappointing.
> 
> If you don’t mind me asking what are the main alternatives you currently use?


Stratus, Symphony, Seventh Heaven PRO, Cinematic Rooms Pro, and if already dialed in from our personal presets... then alsoAltiverb and SPAT


----------



## Leonaar (Nov 21, 2022)

Markrs said:


> With all the sales on I have decided to explore some of my more neglected FX before spending money on the LiquidSonic reverbs or the very nice looking Berlin Studio.
> 
> So I have been watching all the videos on Inspirata including one I haven’t seen before and playing around with it. For me it is still one of the most convincing reverbs, though I still find placing things correctly hard, and trying to work out if I need to only use the close mic rather than decca, surround, etc before the reverb.
> 
> ...



Hi there, good question!
I see a lot of reverb developers abandon their products (2caudio, eareckon,...)
But Inspirata is still doing it for me! I have all liquidsonics, exponential audios,... and because i work mostly in classical music (orchestras, chamber music) my go to remains Inspirata.
The routing and placement in the room is a harder one to answer, because this depends on the daw you are using. I work with all (except logic and live), so if I can help you with something, just shout. Inspirata is incredibly tweakable especially for acoustic and classical music.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 21, 2022)

Leonaar said:


> Hi there, good question!
> I see a lot of reverb developers abandon their products (2caudio, eareckon,...)
> But Inspirata is still doing it for me! I have all liquidsonics, exponential audios,... and because i work mostly in classical music (orchestras, chamber music) my go to remains Inspirata.
> The routing and placement in the room is a harder one to answer, because this depends on the daw you are using. I work with all (except logic and live), so if I can help uou with something, just shout. Inspirata is incredibly tweakable especially for acoustic and classical music.


Glad to see you are still using it, I plan on playing around with it a bit more in Reaper and Cubase. There is a lot I like about it. 

At the moment my plan would be to use it with only a libraries close Mics, so avoid having lots of microphone positions, but I am not sure if that is the best way to use it?


----------



## cqd (Nov 21, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Glad to see you are still using it, I plan on playing around with it a bit more in Reaper and Cubase. There is a lot I like about it.
> 
> At the moment my plan would be to use it with only a libraries close Mics, so avoid having lots of microphone positions, but I am not sure if that is the best way to use it?


That probably is the right way to use it..


----------



## Markrs (Nov 21, 2022)

TeamLeader said:


> Stratus, Symphony, Seventh Heaven PRO, Cinematic Rooms Pro, and if already dialed in from our personal presets... then alsoAltiverb and SPAT


Thank you, useful to know, I use the lower tier Nimbus and R4 which are now EoL and 7th Heaven, so good to see some of those are on your list of reverbs.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 21, 2022)

cqd said:


> That probably is the right way to use it..


That’s great to know. It was all the microphone postions in BBCSO that made me look at Inspirata again as I really don’t want to have the storage or the Ram space taken by them, let along the time it takes to blend them. Along with the annoyance that every instance of BBCSO loads the Mix 1 signal and you have to change every instance to the mic selection you want. It has made me fall out of love with BBCSO a fair bit.

I do wonder if Berlin Studio is a good alternative to this if they no longer continue developing it.


----------



## XComposer (Nov 21, 2022)

I, too, work only with classical music (usually live recordings of my pieces; sometimes one has to remove the original bad room tones and bad reverberation and add a new better reverb placing the instruments in a better space). 
I really like Inspirata (though a stereo only version with multiple source points would be very appreciated in my case, much more than their present top edition). 
I also mainly like Cinematic Rooms Pro, Seventh Heaven, Reverberate (also with additional IRs), Acustica Audio Silver, EaReverb, HD Cart, Space Designer, MTurboReverb, Aether, B2, PhoenixVerb. Sometimes I put 2CAudio Precedence or DearVR Pro (only the positioner section) or Panagement 2 before some of them for a better positioning. 
Regrettably, some of them seem almost abandoned, as already stated (the 2CAudio ones for sure, maybe EaReverb, maybe Phoenix). 
I wonder about Inspirata and I'm still hoping for news from them. I appreciate their very beautiful work very much and their support has answered me quite recently and very kindly for a problem I had.


----------



## Leonaar (Nov 21, 2022)

Markrs said:


> That’s great to know. It was all the microphone postions in BBCSO that made me look at Inspirata again as I really don’t want to have the storage or the Ram space taken by them, let along the time it takes to blend them. Along with the annoyance that every instance of BBCSO loads the Mix 1 signal and you have to change every instance to the mic selection you want. It has made me fall out of love with BBCSO a fair bit.
> 
> I do wonder if Berlin Studio is a good alternative to this if they no longer continue developing it.


You could setup a reverb fx track with 8 channels in reaper, sending your busses to it and have the positioning for these channels in one instance of Inspirata Pro!


----------



## Piotrek K. (Nov 21, 2022)

I still use Inspirata. Amount of concert halls and other awesome spaces it provides is outstanding and to be honest I don't need new rooms at all. Ok, maybe one, bigger studio (although I like Pannonia for what it is). The biggest issue I have is lack of significant updates when it comes to performance and routing (and I really want new version between Personal and Pro). I hope that Inspired Acoustics are working on that but as those are not easy tasks, it takes time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jeremy PLS (Nov 22, 2022)

Although I am only a hobbyist, I am also using Inspirata exclusively. Like the guy in the video my usual choice of space is the Palace of Arts Concert Hall Budapest. When used as an insert effect it seems to be the least coloured of all the spaces. 
As my compositions contain drums and bass guitar, I usually set up a second instance of Inspirata using the same space but with a lower ammount of reverb, just for bass and kick drum.


----------



## cqd (Dec 6, 2022)

I've just been figuring out routing with this yoke (the professional version) in pro tools..
I'm going to go through a template and put the four main sections out through it now..still cant really get any more than 8 inputs, so 4 stereo channels, but it'll do..
Hopefully the computer will manage with the whole opus template through it..


----------



## Markrs (Dec 6, 2022)

cqd said:


> I've just been figuring out routing with this yoke (the professional version) in pro tools..
> I'm going to go through a template and put the four main sections out through it now..still cant really get any more than 8 inputs, so 4 stereo channels, but it'll do..
> Hopefully the computer will manage with the whole opus template through it..


I decided to stick with the Personal version and just have it on each track or bus and I find that works okay.


----------



## cqd (Dec 6, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I decided to stick with the Personal version and just have it on each track or bus and I find that works okay.


Yeah, tbh if I'd known how much of a pain the routing was I might have done the same, but I just went for the pro version when it was on sale at some point..
I figure I'll just leave the bus set up and save the channel so it'll just be a case of routing whatever you want to the four busses which go into the 7.0.2 to stereo track..
It isn't actually too bad, although there are another 4 busses missing, (it should take 16 i think, so 8x stereo)..
Initial impressions are positive.. there does seem to be a naturalness to it,.they do seem to be in the same room..could maybe use a couple of the leftover mono tracks too..hmmn..


----------



## Markrs (Dec 6, 2022)

cqd said:


> Yeah, tbh if I'd known how much of a pain the routing was I might have done the same, but I just went for the pro version when it was on sale at some point..
> I figure I'll just leave the bus set up and save the channel so it'll just be a case of routing whatever you want to the four busses which go into the 7.0.2 to stereo track..
> It isn't actually too bad, although there are another 4 busses missing, (it should take 16 i think, so 8x stereo)..
> Initial impressions are positive.. there does seem to be a naturalness to it,.they do seem to be in the same room..could maybe use a couple of the leftover mono tracks too..hmmn..


The reverb itself I genuinely feel is one of the best I have heard and can be significantly tweaked. I think due to the ambisonic mics they use the sound is very neutral, which is ideal as you can always add a character reverb on top.


----------



## Vladinemir (Jan 4, 2023)

Finally (alfter multiple days) downloaded the demo and love this thing. I sincerely hope the devs will continue to support it and add 20 or so inputs in Personal version. Does Pro have more rooms than Personal?


----------



## Leonaar (Jan 4, 2023)

Inspirata Professional has 49 rooms, I don't know about Personal edition, sorry.


----------



## XComposer (Jan 4, 2023)

Leonaar said:


> Inspirata Professional has 49 rooms, I don't know about Personal edition, sorry.


The Personal edition has 47 rooms.


----------



## emulator (Thursday at 1:15 AM)

XComposer said:


> The Personal edition has 47 rooms.


I see 49 rooms im my Personal edition.


----------



## XComposer (Thursday at 5:04 AM)

emulator said:


> I see 49 rooms im my Personal edition.


Strange. I have version 1.0.27 for Mac. I really see 47 rooms. The INSPIRATA_Roompack_Full folder here contains 49 files, but two of them are not rooms (they are other files). If I open the reverb in my DAW (Logic), go to the Browser tab and select the option "ALL", I count 47 rooms. 8 in the "Concert hall" category, 4 in "Theatre/Opera", 11 in "Worship", 3 in "Domestic", 21 in "Post". Is it the same for you?


----------



## emulator (Thursday at 5:58 AM)

I am using Windows and Cubase and in my DAW I have 9 Concert Halls and 22 in Post.

Concert Halls:




Post:


----------



## XComposer (Thursday at 6:11 AM)

It seems that I don't have "Kodály Centre, Concert hall, Pécs" and "Cellar space, Art Quarter Budapest". Now I hope that there is a way to add them without re-downloading the whole room pack.


----------



## cqd (Thursday at 6:12 AM)

I have 49 there too..


----------



## rrichard63 (Thursday at 6:22 AM)

XComposer said:


> Now I hope that there is a way to add them without re-downloading the whole room pack.


The last time I checked on this, the answer was No, you have to redownload the whole collection. But that was many months ago and they might have fixed this by now.


----------



## Vladinemir (Thursday at 12:03 PM)

Interesting quirk about the number of rooms. It would be really awesome if they could be downloaded separately or maybe all Halls one file, all Post second etc.


----------

